# Tactico ANKO. Seiko Marinemaster Ref. 6159-7001 tribute.



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I noticed some guys here (including myself) have put down the deposit on this watch so I thought it would be a good idea start a thread. ANKO is the Japanese word for angler fish. On the case back, the end of the angler fish's antenna will have a dot of lume (which is pretty cool I must admit).

To give everyone here some background on this watch, it's a tribute watch to the original Seiko Marinemaster Ref. 6159-7001 which I believe first came out in 1968. It is being built by Tactico for the Spanish Seiko watch forum ClubOkieS. I first saw it on OceanicTime. The forum members are still currently in the process of tweeking the design. This will go on for approximately another three months and then it will go into final production. This will take another three months so it should be released somewhere in and around next February. The pictures provided below are the most up to date to my knowledge. I know they will be producing a limited number of these watches so if you are interested, I would recommend shooting Tactico an email as soon as you can.

I must admit, I loved this watch as soon as I saw it. I think the gold and black work great together. The installed dial is dark grey and has a soleil effect (concentrically brushed). You can also order and extra black dial for 42 euros. You can have them switch out the grey dial for the black one at the factory if you request it. The specs of the watch are as follows:

Dimensions:
• Bezel diameter: 42mm
• Case diameter: 43,50mm
• Total thickness: 15,25mm
• Thickness without sapphire crystal: 14mm
• Length: 48mm
• Crystal diameter: 31mm
• Crystal thickness: 3mm
• Strap wide: 22mm
• Crown diameter: 7mm
• Bezel thickness: 4mm

Meterials:
• Case, crown, case back cover and bezel made of 316L stainless steel. Brushed and polished finished
• Bezel inlay and main crystal made of sapphire
• Viton and tefzel gaskets
• Rubber for straps and nylon for NATO strap
• BGW9 Superluminova for dial and hands
• Dark yellow Superluminova for bezel pearl
• Solid 316L stainless steel custom bracelet with diver extension clasp offered like spare part

Features:
• Japan TMI SII NE15 movement (SEIKO)
• Applied indexes and date window frame
• ANKO name applied over dial
• Dark grey soleil effect dial
• Crown and case back cover screwed down
• 1000 meters water resistant
• Double domed sapphire crystal with AR on inner side
• Limited Edition

Kit:
• Watch
• Waterproof suitcase
• Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap
• Custom NATO strap
• Bars remove tool
• Cleaning cloth
• Warranty card
• Booklet
• Extra bars

We have available three versions with three prices:
1. Watch+NATO strap+ Rubber strap: 475 euros.
2. Watch+ bracelet+ NATO strap: 529 euros.
3. Watch+bracelet+NATO strap+Rubber strap: 549 euros.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

They also changed the size of the ANKO and removed the automatico on the dial.
I think the black dial will look really good.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm in, payed my deposit a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I remember reading a thread about this on here before. It seems at that point the consensus was that it was a promising watch but there was way too much going on with the text on the dial and and other little details (such as the logo mentioned above) on it that didn't quite seem complimentary to the design of the watch. I think it's an OK watch but I've seen some other nicer watches inspired by the same kind of thing including some fantastic mods we've seen from members here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I remember reading a thread about this on here before. It seems at that point the consensus was that it was a promising watch but there was way too much going on with the text on the dial and and other little details (such as the logo mentioned above) on it that didn't quite seem complimentary to the design of the watch. I think it's an OK watch but I've seen some other nicer watches inspired by the same kind of thing including some fantastic mods we've seen from members here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I think the changes they made to the dial like removing some text and reducing the size of the logo have corrected the issue with the dial being too busy. I happen to love the logo. So I'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, booked one and paid the deposit some days ago, too.

There are more than 200 names on the booking list, last time I checked. Should be available early next year.

Regards,


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, booked one and paid the deposit some days ago, too.
> 
> There are more than 200 names on the booking list, last time I checked. Should be available early next year.
> 
> Regards,


Sorry to ask but where to go for the pre-order ?
Want the black dial. 
No link on their website...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

staiiff said:


> Sorry to ask but where to go for the pre-order ?
> Want the black dial.
> No link on their website...


Here is the email: [email protected]


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

The best...it will manufactured by Crepas/Tactico. But this time I can't buy it.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Here is the email: [email protected]


Thanks, I will send an email to know about the "how-to-do-it".


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Alyazirat said:


> The best...it will manufactured by Crepas/Tactico. But this time I can't buy it.


I just wanted to add that the customer service I have received by Ana has been excellent. Even thou Crepas/Tactico is officially closed from July 17-August 17, they have been very good about responding to emails. I first contacted them Wednesday last week and got a very detailed email about the watch the next day. I would give them an A+ for customer service. Very much looking forward to getting this piece. ;-)


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Seems very expensive for what it is. Not everything that has a LE label on it is worth the price.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Seems very expensive for what it is. Not everything that has a LE label on it is worth the price.


I guess everyone's definition of "very expensive" is different. This is about the same price as my Shark Divers. I would consider 549€ for the full kit a great deal. Especially when you consider the amount of time Tactico/Crepas has to spend going back and forth with the watch forum tweeking the design. Just saying.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Drop them an email. Hope I am not too late

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Keeper of Time said:


> Seems very expensive for what it is. Not everything that has a LE label on it is worth the price.


Since its from Crepas/Tactico, it should be a quality product. Being an LE is aside from the fact really............

549 euros + shipping, for the full kit with bracelet, BC rubber and Nato, along with the other specs, not to mention the aesthetics, is not really too expensive. Slightly more than a TII Typhoon, with similar NE 15 aboard, actually.

Regards,


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> I guess everyone's definition of "very expensive" is different.


No that has nothing to do with it. Its about the value for the money spent.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> No that has nothing to do with it. Its about the value for the money spent.


Exactly. The value for money spent on this watch is excellent. I guess everyone's perception of value is different. I have no problem with that. I guess we'll just have to disagree and leave it at that. Cheers.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Drop them an email. Hope I am not too late


Although Crepas/Tactico is closed till 17th August, they check their e mails really often. Ana should get back to you soon.

There were slightly over 200 reservations, with 3 cancellations the last I checked. That includes reservations through Clubokies Forum and the Tactico site.

http://www.clubokies.com/t4853-como-apuntarse

Don't know how many they intend to produce, but you should be able to book one.

The payments are in 3 installments, one for booking, one when the prototype comes out, and final just before it is released.

Regards,


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I was wondering how up to date their list is. I noticed at the bottom of the page it says it was last edited July 30.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> I was wondering how up to date their list is. I noticed at the bottom of the page it says it was last edited July 30.


Yes, I noticed the date hadn't changed, but it was updated just a few days back. That's when I noticed the 3 cancellations.

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Did anyone order the black dial?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Did anyone order the black dial?
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


if you order the black dial you get both dials and your choice of which one you want installed.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Keeper of Time said:


> Not everything that has a LE label on it is worth the price.


Thanks for the professional opinion.

Join Date Jan 2015

Posts 432

Think i'll cancel my order now.


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

I really like this watch - in fact so much that I also preordered one without seeing a prototype. Where did you guys find the info about the black dial and the cost of it? (My Spanish is - well, nonexistent )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

obp666 said:


> I really like this watch - in fact so much that I also preordered one without seeing a prototype. Where did you guys find the info about the black dial and the cost of it? (My Spanish is - well, nonexistent )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ana included this information in the email I received. Cheers.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> No that has nothing to do with it. Its about the value for the money spent.


Value is a very subjective thing. I see value in the watches I buy, my fiance doesn't and she thinks I'm an idiot.

Personally, I think this watch looks great and it improves on certain aspects of the MM300, such as a better looking bracelet and a sapphire inlay on the bezel.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the Anko's size and specs look great! Bought in about a week ago with the black matte dial as an accessory. Should be a nice addition to the collection with sapphire and a 31mm dial opening. Only thing I am unsure of is if the bracelet has PCL's (polished center links).


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

DaveD said:


> I think the Anko's size and specs look great! Bought in about a week ago with the black matte dial as an accessory. Should be a nice addition to the collection with sapphire and a 31mm dial opening. Only thing I am unsure of is if the bracelet has PCL's (polished center links).


I agree the specs a pretty awesome. It also has a pretty short (48mm) L2L so it should fit just about anyone nicely.

In the case of the bracelet, I guess we won't know exactly what it looks like until we see actual photos of it. I'm assuming they decided to go with a combination of brushed and polished because most Seiko cases and bracelets are finished this way.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I think the watch looks cool. It's my first time seeing it. I do hope they correct the misspelled "professional" on the dial as that typo would bother me.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Which kind of dial is the black dial ?

Matte or glossy or semi gloss ?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> I think the watch looks cool. It's my first time seeing it. I do hope they correct the misspelled "professional" on the dial as that typo would bother me.


Your being sarcastic, right. It was mentioned that ClubOkieS is a Spanish watch forum.:think:


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> Your being sarcastic, right. It was mentioned that ClubOkieS is a Spanish watch forum.:think:


No sarcasm. Well, that makes sense now, haha.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> I think the watch looks cool. It's my first time seeing it. I do hope they correct the misspelled "professional" on the dial as that typo would bother me.


Yes, it's built for a Spanish watch forum, by a Spanish watch company, so what did you expect ? :roll:

Also, you missed out the " 1000 Metros" bit, too !!! b-)

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just for info, I read somewhere in these Spanish forums that the bracelet is available separately for 90 Euros.

Regards,


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Just for info, I read somewhere in these Spanish forums that the bracelet is available separately for 90 Euros.
> 
> Regards,


Does this mean you can buy it after it's release? It's probably still a good idea to get it in the initial deal. It will be cheaper. I'm going to get the full kit.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

as far as I understood the watch come by default with gray color dial ? is that true? if you want the black dial you must pay an extra 42 euros, was wondering if you can have only the option to have by default the black one... dont need 2 dials... is the one showed in the pics the gray or the black? I thought it was the black but now I'm confused...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Casanova Jr. said:


> as far as I understood the watch come by default with gray color dial ? is that true? if you want the black dial you must pay an extra 42 euros, was wondering if you can have only the option to have by default the black one... dont need 2 dials... is the one showed in the pics the gray or the black? I thought it was the black but now I'm confused...


the gray is standard. Post #1 shows the gray. The pic in post #5 (second) looks like the black dial. 
You have to pay extra for the black dial.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in also. It's CREPAS you know:-!. Now the long wait begins:-(.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

mekenical said:


> the gray is standard. Post #1 shows the gray. The pic in post #5 (second) looks like the black dial.
> You have to pay extra for the black dial.


tks a bunch I did not pay attention to pics in post n.5 I see the difference now the black dial looks like a deep black which I like more and also it matches better the bezel , not sure it worths the extra 42 euros,they should give the option to have only the black dial mounted without paying the extra dough.. With vat and shipping the version w/o bracelet will be around 650 euros for a nh35 it is more than what I wanted to spend I guess I'll pass


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just to clarify- it's the NE15 movement- the same as in the seiko sumo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

GDub said:


> I'm in also. It's CREPAS you know:-!. Now the long wait begins:-(.


Welcome to the club. I don't own a CREPAS yet but the customer service I've experienced so far has been excellent. I'm looking so forward to getting this watch. Six months is a very long time to wait. :think:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Casanova Jr. said:


> tks a bunch I did not pay attention to pics in post n.5 I see the difference now the black dial looks like a deep black which I like more and also it matches better the bezel , not sure it worths the extra 42 euros,they should give the option to have only the black dial mounted without paying the extra dough.. With vat and shipping the version w/o bracelet will be around 650 euros for a nh35 it is more than what I wanted to spend I guess I'll pass


For this watch, the problem is that both dials look great. It makes it hard to choose. I'm a sucker for that sun brushed finish so I'll go with the dark gray. ;-)


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

This is will be my fifth CREPAS. I really love this brand. I wanted this one the first time I saw it.



Jerry P said:


> Welcome to the club. I don't own a CREPAS yet but the customer service I've experienced so far has been excellent. I'm looking so forward to getting this watch. Six months is a very long time to wait. :think:


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Sent my email to see if I can get in. I swear I'm quitting WUS. Someday. Maybe.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

GDub said:


> This is will be my fifth CREPAS. I really love this brand. I wanted this one the first time I saw it.


I'm not exactly sure what it is but I wanted this one the first time I saw it too.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Goalie said:


> Sent my email to see if I can get in. I swear I'm quitting WUS. Someday. Maybe.


I think this is a sickness.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Got an email saying the first installment is 125 but received invoice for 130. Send email to clarify but have not hear back since.
Maybe I should have just paid 130

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

itranslator said:


> Got an email saying the first installment is 125 but received invoice for 130. Send email to clarify but have not hear back since.
> Maybe I should have just paid 130
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


That's weird. I only paid 125€. I never got a request for 130€. Ana just sent me the link with where to pay.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> That's weird. I only paid 125€. I never got a request for 130€. Ana just sent me the link with where to pay.


I request to pay via paypal and receive a papal invoice for 130 on Thursday . Have not gotten any reply since which is weird cause the initial few emails were very fast.

Guess I just have to be patience

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

if you use PayPal then the first installment is $130 vs $125 if you use bank transfer or credit card. I was told that because it's a forum project and not an actual Crepas project, all who use PayPal will have to pay the fees. Totally surprised me because I didn't know, but I guess it is posted on the Spanish forum.



itranslator said:


> Got an email saying the first installment is 125 but received invoice for 130. Send email to clarify but have not hear back since.
> Maybe I should have just paid 130
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Got an email saying the first installment is 125 but received invoice for 130. Send email to clarify but have not hear back since.
> Maybe I should have just paid 130





GDub said:


> if you use PayPal then the first installment is $130 vs $125 if you use bank transfer or credit card. I was told that because it's a forum project and not an actual Crepas project, all who use PayPal will have to pay the fees. Totally surprised me because I didn't know, but I guess it is posted on the Spanish forum.


Yes, I was surprised too, but then checked on the Spanish forums, and they mentioned that you need to add 4% for the Paypal fee, if paying by Paypal.

Regards,


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Is that cost before VAT as I was charged 130 euros via paypal? It seems to be accumulating cost and didn't realise the extra charges otherwise may not have bothered, especially with paypal fees. I would've used the credit card route.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Yes, I was surprised too, but then checked on the Spanish forums, and they mentioned that you need to add 4% for the Paypal fee, if paying by Paypal.
> 
> Regards,


Make sense now. Think I will drop her and email to request for a credit card payment link instead.

Thanks!

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

GDub said:


> if you use PayPal then the first installment is $130 vs $125 if you use bank transfer or credit card. I was told that because it's a forum project and not an actual Crepas project, all who use PayPal will have to pay the fees. Totally surprised me because I didn't know, but I guess it is posted on the Spanish forum.


Thanks for clarifying!

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

GDub said:


> if you use PayPal then the first installment is $130 vs $125 if you use bank transfer or credit card. I was told that because it's a forum project and not an actual Crepas project, all who use PayPal will have to pay the fees. Totally surprised me because I didn't know, but I guess it is posted on the Spanish forum.


I paid directly with my credit card. That's why I only paid €125. That makes sense. When Ana sent me the link, I wasn't even given the option for PayPal. This was a good thing.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

does anyone know the shipping cost to Eu? in the email I got it was only mentioned "We have to add the shipping cost by DHL Express"


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Casanova Jr. said:


> does anyone know the shipping cost to Eu? in the email I got it was only mentioned "We have to add the shipping cost by DHL Express"


To Canada I was quoted €69. So in other words, pretty dang expensive. Email Tactico for quote to the EU. I get the impression that it's pretty costly to ship by courier from Europe. :-x


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> To Canada I was quoted €69. So in other pretty dang expensive. Email Tactico for quote to the EU. I get the impression that it's pretty costly to ship by courier from Europe. :-x


That's expensive!

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Did anyone hear back from them today? I was expecting some reply but nothing in the mail sadly

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

bricem13 said:


> Did anyone hear back from them today? I was expecting some reply but nothing in the mail sadly
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


They were officially closed from July 17 until today. They have been replying to emails but sometimes it takes a while. I'm sure they'll get back to you. They probably just have a backlog of emails to answer.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Having previously owned and flipped an SBDX001, this watch remedies the issues I have with the Seiko. 22mm lugs, sapphire bezel insert and crystal, a signed crown (no the X on the 17 does not suffice), and at less then half the cost with the full kit! SOLD, deposit paid!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Having previously owned and flipped an SBDX001, this watch remedies the issues I have with the Seiko. 22mm lugs, sapphire bezel insert and crystal, a signed crown (no the X on the 17 does not suffice), and at less then half the cost with the full kit! SOLD, deposit paid!


Pretty hard to resist, isn't it. I knew I was getting this one the moment I saw it. b-)


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Having previously owned and flipped an SBDX001, this watch remedies the issues I have with the Seiko. *** 22mm lugs, ***sapphire bezel insert and ***crystal, a ***signed crown (no the X on the 17 does not suffice), and at less then half the cost with the full kit! SOLD, deposit paid!


+1000


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Having previously owned and flipped an SBDX001, this watch remedies the issues I have with the Seiko. 22mm lugs, sapphire bezel insert and crystal, a signed crown (no the X on the 17 does not suffice), and at less then half the cost with the full kit! SOLD, deposit paid!


even if at double the price the seiko remains millions of miles away (heritage, movt, case and bla bla list could be way longer...) this tactico is not a substitute for a sbdx001 and never will be imho


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Make payment via credit card link.
Guess this mean that I am in.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> To Canada I was quoted €69. So in other words, pretty dang expensive. Email Tactico for quote to the EU. I get the impression that it's pretty costly to ship by courier from Europe. :-x


Yeah, I got a similar shipping price quoted to Malaysia.

It's similar to what H2O/Helberg quoted for shipping to Malaysia, actually. I think the high price is due to the size and weight of the packing, as I believe these come in large pelican style cases.

Regards,


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Casanova Jr. said:


> even if at double the price the seiko remains millions of miles away (heritage, movt, case and bla bla list could be way longer...) this tactico is not a substitute for a sbdx001 and never will be imho


I realize that, but for my personal tastes, the SBDX1/17 have a few too many design issues. If you don't like it, don't buy it. Seems simple.

Here's my long gone SBDX1, so you know I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Does anyone get any form of confirmation after credit card payment?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

itranslator said:


> Does anyone get any form of confirmation after credit card payment?
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Not a thing. This makes sense as I didn't provide their credit card service with an email address. I'm not a big fan of this myself. I like to get a confirmation email with a transaction ID number of some kind. You could always access your credit card account online or by phone just confirm the payment went through.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> Not a thing. This makes sense as I didn't provide their credit card service with an email address. I'm not a big fan of this myself. I like to get a confirmation email with a transaction ID number of some kind. You could always access your credit card account online or by phone just confirm the payment went through.


I am sure all will be good. I did send Ana the payment reference but she has not acknowledge on it yet

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

Casanova Jr. said:


> even if at double the price the seiko remains millions of miles away (heritage, movt, case and bla bla list could be way longer...) this tactico is not a substitute for a sbdx001 and never will be imho


Agreed, I'd much rather save for the real thing.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

LBisevac said:


> Agreed, I'd much rather save for the real thing.


I thought these were an Homage to a watch not available anymore? So where are you buying the real thing? I don't believe any of them exist brand new? 
Anyways good luck saving for the real, I'll enjoy the Homage when they are ready.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

mekenical said:


> I thought these were an Homage to a watch not available anymore? So where are you buying the real thing? I don't believe any of them exist brand new?
> Anyways good luck saving for the real, I'll enjoy the Homage when they are ready.


SBDX017 has replaced SBDX001.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

LBisevac said:


> SBDX017 has replaced SBDX001.
> 
> You call it homage, I call it a


haters gonna hate.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it's a homage to the SEIKO 6215 / 6159....

Correct me when it's wrong.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> I think it's a homage to the SEIKO 6215 / 6159....
> 
> Correct me when it's wrong.


This is what Crepas said:
ClubOkieS, the Spanish watch forum of Seiko lovers, and TACTICO WATCHES, have been working together to revise the original SEIKO 6159-7001, aka "Grand Seiko Diver" or "Seiko Holy Grail".


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

mekenical said:


> This is what Crepas said:
> ClubOkieS, the Spanish watch forum of Seiko lovers, and TACTICO WATCHES, have been working together to revise the original SEIKO 6159-7001, aka "Grand Seiko Diver" or "Seiko Holy Grail".


Right !

These are also my knowledge.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

mekenical said:


> haters gonna hate.


I don't hate it, I am just not that impressed.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

mekenical said:


> This is what Crepas said:
> ClubOkieS, the Spanish watch forum of Seiko lovers, and TACTICO WATCHES, have been working together to revise the original SEIKO 6159-7001, aka "Grand Seiko Diver" or "Seiko Holy Grail".


My mistake. Marinemaster was mentioned few times and I assumed they meant SBDX001. As far as I know 6159 was never marked as Marinemaster.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's the original,









pic borrowed from the web


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

The real homage to get is the sbdx012







(not my photo)

that being said i think the Anko is a very nice option for those who can't afford or just don't want to spend so much money on a limited edition seiko.If it does in fact turn out to be a good watch.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

LBisevac said:


> I don't hate it, I am just not that impressed.


Then don't get one.;-)

If you could find the original one in good condition, they're going for between $4000 and $5000 USD.

As mentioned previously, Tactico has made some nice changes to improve how the watch wears. Features like 22mm bracelet, sapphire crystal and bezel as well as a great kit at at great price. I for one am impressed imho.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I'm in ! Used paypal so I was sent an invoice from them requesting payment which I like for the 4% extra.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think Crepas needs to ease its way back towards original designs. I don't think this offering behooves the brand.

I'm sure it's a darned good watch though.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I think Crepas needs to ease its way back towards original designs. I don't think this offering behooves the brand.
> 
> I'm sure it's a darned good watch though.


I respectfully disagree about the first part.

ClubOkieS wanted to make a tribute watch. What manufacturer would be a better choice than Tactico/Crepas?


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Jerry P said:


> I respectfully disagree about the first part.
> 
> ClubOkieS wanted to make a tribute watch. What manufacturer would be a better choice than Tactico/Crepas?


Actually, Seiko would be. And that's exactly why the sbdx001/003 was released.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

lenny said:


> Actually, Seiko would be. And that's exactly why the sbdx001/003 was released.


For almost three times the price of this offering. If this watch isn't for you, why move on to one that is?


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Jerry P said:


> For almost three times the price of this offering. If this watch isn't for you, why move on to one that is?


I posted because I don't like to see misinformation. You can get a SEIKO "6159 tribute" sbdx001 for $1300 new.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

lenny said:


> I posted because I don't like to see misinformation. You can get a SEIKO "6159 tribute" sbdx001 for $1300 new.


Please tell me where I can get a brand new SBDX001 for $1,300, and I will literally buy it today. I have been looking, haven't seen it at even close to that price. On Rakuten I see a price close to that, but it lists "Overall usability and small scratches and rubs is you. Won't hurt to mention on the windscreen." Whatever that means. Both of these listings seem to indicate the watches are in used condition. Chino, Higuchi, and Seiya do not have it at that price. Please post where I can find that deal so I can get myself a brand new $1,300 SBDX001. Thanks.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/o-kura/item/a2116709/

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-dealmaker/item/005121-1/


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Check yahoo auctions Jp regularly*. They are selling pretty cheaply there (you can use buyee to purchase). Also, a number of people visiting Japan are reporting that price. Sigh...I paid double that many years ago 

* while there are no new ones on yahoo right now, the completed price range is from the high 800s (usd) for used w/o the box to ~ 1250 for a like new one month old one from yodobashi.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Never mind the petty BS. I like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I like it, that's all that matters.


And that it the only thing that matters. I hope that watch ends up being everything you were hoping for.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Never mind the petty BS. I like it, that's all that matters.


Exactly. This isn't an instance where someone else's opinion is going to change mine either.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Didn't buy this one for 2 reason
I can't buy every new watch popping out
I don't find homages so exciting, but that's just my personal taste and/or choice in order to refrain myself

Being said that, I think that this package is pretty awesome and I can understand your excitement
Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm trying very hard not to get involved in this pre-order and this thread isn't helping. Emailed Ana yesterday and she has already replied to me with all the pre-order details and there is space left to get in on the action.. Do I pull the trigger or not ? Kind of have this empty feeling at the moment knowing I have no pre-orders to come and nothing else in the pipeline, I know you F74 guys are not the right lot to ask as you'll say pull the trigger ;-) Whilst I make up my mind I appeased the addiction by ordering a long overdue Isofrane for my Emperor Tuna this morning. Off to the pub at lunchtime, can I trust myself not to pull the trigger on this when I get back to the office with a beer inside me......


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll admit, at first glance I thought, an homage to the SBDX1? However, upon closer scrutiny, I realized there were several design aspects which I appreciate versus the original. The price, package, and reputation of the brand sealed it. I think it will be a winner.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

D6AMIA6N said:


> I'll admit, at first glance I thought, an homage to the SBDX1? However, upon closer scrutiny, I realized there were several design aspects which I appreciate versus the original. The price, package, and reputation of the brand sealed it. I think it will be a winner.


You're not helping ;-)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

woodruffm said:


> I'm trying very hard not to get involved in this pre-order and this thread isn't helping. Emailed Ana yesterday and she has already replied to me with all the pre-order details and there is space left to get in on the action.. Do I pull the trigger or not ? Kind of have this empty feeling at the moment knowing I have no pre-orders to come and nothing else in the pipeline, I know you F74 guys are not the right lot to ask as you'll say pull the trigger ;-) Whilst I make up my mind I appeased the addiction by ordering a long overdue Isofrane for my Emperor Tuna this morning. Off to the pub at lunchtime, can I trust myself not to pull the trigger on this when I get back to the office with a beer inside me......


...belch...probably not. b-)


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

woodruffm said:


> You're not helping ;-)


you can always consider to buy it on the second market (I'll do) this give you some advantages (not just renderings to look at and other members opinions/reviews) they should produce around 200pcs I'm sure plenty of choice and you might even save some money too.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

woodruffm said:


> I'm trying very hard not to get involved in this pre-order and this thread isn't helping. Emailed Ana yesterday and she has already replied to me with all the pre-order details and there is space left to get in on the action.. Do I pull the trigger or not ? Kind of have this empty feeling at the moment knowing I have no pre-orders to come and nothing else in the pipeline, I know you F74 guys are not the right lot to ask as you'll say pull the trigger ;-) Whilst I make up my mind I appeased the addiction by ordering a long overdue Isofrane for my Emperor Tuna this morning. Off to the pub at lunchtime, can I trust myself not to pull the trigger on this when I get back to the office with a beer inside me......


I tell you this, sometimes I just take a leap of faith on some of the pre-orders and end up selling. You can usually, not always, tell when something will sell for not much of loss if its like new. The company producing this seems to make quality stuff that does not come up for sale often and comes close to not taking a total bath on resale when they do. It's tough on computer generated photos to really know what your getting but my gut says this one is going to be a winner and if the finished product ends up not your cup of tea I think you will be able to sell easily. Just my opinion !


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok returned from pub......read two very reasoned opinions from Cas Jr and Goalie (many thanks)......got a coffee....thought some more.....

Pulled trigger !


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

woodruffm said:


> Ok returned from pub......read two very reasoned opinions from Cas Jr and Goalie (many thanks)......got a coffee....thought some more.....
> 
> Pulled trigger !


The outcome was never in doubt 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I've always been envious of the Crepas and Tactico owners. And I have to agree, there has been only a few models which I have seen regularly FS on the WUS forums. A few Tektite, a bunch of L'Ocean, some TC2's, and a few Cayman. However the rest of their models I've rarely if ever seen FS here, and I look at watchrecon pretty much every day, several times a day. Always got to have an eye out for a great deal!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I've owned two of their watches (one each - a Tektite and a TC2) and can report that the quality and, particularly the Tektite, packaging is first rate. I have an SBDX001 so this doesn't excite me too much, but I am confident that it will be a lot of watch for the money, and if I were in the market for an MM300 this would be getting some serious consideration. As others have noted, price, packaging, and quality will make it well worth the expense (the cost works out to less than $600 USD shipped outside the EU assuming the shipping will be 45 euros). Still looking for an El Buzo, personally...



D6AMIA6N said:


> I've always been envious of the Crepas and Tactico owners. And I have to agree, there has been only a few models which I have seen regularly FS on the WUS forums. A few Tektite, a bunch of L'Ocean, some TC2's, and a few Cayman. However the rest of their models I've rarely if ever seen FS here, and I look at watchrecon pretty much every day, several times a day. Always got to have an eye out for a great deal!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Followed you Guys the last couple of days and it peaked my interest, so I emailed Ana and just payed my deposit. Thanks Guys!!
Always wanted a watch made by Crepas.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Deposit paid, looks to be an outstanding piece


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

jmat321 said:


> Deposit paid, looks to be an outstanding piece


At this rate, they'll probably sell out soon.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Are they making 299 pieces?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Are they making 299 pieces?


From what I can see on the ClubOkieS website, there will be 300 made. I've included the link to the reservation page below. You could always run the text at the top of the page through Google Translate to get more info. Cheers.

ELECCIÓN DE NUMERO


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> From what I can see on the ClubOkieS website, there will be 300 made. I've included the link to the reservation page below. You could always run the text at the top of the page through Google Translate to get more info. Cheers.
> 
> ELECCIÓN DE NUMERO


We are allow to request number? I was not ask for one.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

This is sure to sell out the 300 very quickly as it looks fantastic 

I have to keep stopping myself jumping on this one as I already have more watches then I'm comfortable with

so please everyone sitting on the fence on this buy it now so I don't cave in


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree these will be sold out very soon. Glad I got my deposit paid and ordered the two dials.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

mekenical said:


> I agree these will be sold out very soon. Glad I got my deposit paid and ordered the two dials.


+1

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

itranslator said:


> We are allow to request number? I was not ask for one.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Apparently yes. I didn't bother with it thou.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

You mean this one?:-d:-! I still got it Mekenical. I think I will keep it for a long time.



Darwin said:


> I've owned two of their watches (one each - a Tektite and a TC2) and can report that the quality and, particularly the Tektite, packaging is first rate. I have an SBDX001 so this doesn't excite me too much, but I am confident that it will be a lot of watch for the money, and if I were in the market for an MM300 this would be getting some serious consideration. As others have noted, price, packaging, and quality will make it well worth the expense (the cost works out to less than $600 USD shipped outside the EU assuming the shipping will be 45 euros). Still looking for an El Buzo, personally...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> Apparently yes. I didn't bother with it thou.


I read about these numbers being requested somewhere on a Spanish forum, so made a request when I paid my deposit.

Have not heard back about it, though.

Regards,


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

GDub said:


> You mean this one?:-d:-! I still got it Mekenical. I think I will keep it for a long time.


Tease!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> Apparently yes. I didn't bother with it thou.





phlabrooy said:


> I read about these numbers being requested somewhere on a Spanish forum, so made a request when I paid my deposit.
> 
> Have not heard back about it, though.
> 
> Regards,


Emailed Anna a few numbers and one is available so I managed to secure it.

First watch with them and one thing for sure is the excellent customer service I have been hearing.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

About to pull the trigger. Will it be a good replacement for this? Original Marinemaster hands, sapphire crystal, 4R movement, signed crown, murphy bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Brekel said:


> About to pull the trigger. Will it be a good replacement for this? Original Marinemaster hands, sapphire crystal, 4R movement, signed crown, murphy bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps make that decision after you have the watch, if you can manage that. You have a nice modified Seiko there. That said, Tactico is very well received in the WIS community and I'm sure the watch will be very nice on it's own merits.

Not helpful I know 

RD


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Has anyone heard any more news on these?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Still available as of last week. 3 months to prototype. 3 more months for production.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Was just wondering, have all of you that have placed booking deposits received any actual confirmation from Ana, at Crepas / Tactico ?

Reason I am asking is this, I paid my deposit to book, upon receiving my Paypal invoice on 6th August. I received a Paypal notice acknowledging my payment on the same day, 6th August.

Did not hear anything else from the other end, so figured all was good..... Just got an email from Ana, a couple of days ago, asking if I was still interested, since they have not received my payment for the booking !!!

Got back to Ana with all the details, but have not heard back again, as yet. 

I checked my August Paypal statement, and it clearly shows the payment was made on 6th August ..... So, was just wondering, has anyone else experienced anything like this ?

Meanwhile, am anxiously waiting a reply from Ana on this......

Regards,


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Was just wondering, have all of you that have placed booking deposits received any actual confirmation from Ana, at Crepas / Tactico ?
> 
> Reason I am asking is this, I paid my deposit to book, upon receiving my Paypal invoice on 6th August. I received a Paypal notice acknowledging my payment on the same day, 6th August.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience. I paid directly by credit card. I never received an email confirmation. I did notify Ana in an email that I had paid and she thanked me. She said they would contact me when the next payment was due. The payment did show up on my credit card statement.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Ana finally got back to me last night, and all is good !

Turns out that they had a problem with a computer issue, and the reason I had not heard back was that she was on leave.

Also confirmed my requested number for me.

Regards,


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Paid.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

2 months approx. to prototype pics.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

There are still quite a few numbers available if anyone wants to request a specific number out of the 300 units.

Regards,


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I managed to reserve my preferred number


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DO you think it is still possible to get in on this project?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Drop Anna an email. I believe there is still slots available.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Late to the party on this one. I have a Tektite, but I've always missed out on the Tactico's, always late to the party.
I have only a couple of Seiko's left from my early fray into the brand and was planning to get some kind of Tuna and not a MM300, after my current pre-orders were completed.
This homage looks good and well spec'd ...and would love to finally get a TACTICO. And that Darth can still be in the works.
I'm in!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> DO you think it is still possible to get in on this project?


Yes, Ana stated that there are many slots left. I'm considering taking one, and waiting on Ana's reply to my questions.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes, that El Buzo is the one I just missed during the pre-orders. If you have a BNIB, I'll gladly pay double the original price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I have officially become a backer of this project.

Check out the caseback that has a lume dot on the antenna of the fish/piranha. This is a a totally unnecessary touch but if it is indicative of the attention to detail in the rest of the watch, this is going to be a great piece.

These pics are from the ClubOkies site. 22mm lugs, hopefully a nice gilted dial and bezel, nice bracelet, Lume on dial and bezel I think, and domes sapphire. The movement is obviously lesser than the one in an actual MM300 but, all the other features may just about fix any complaints people ever had about the MM300 in it's current form. Now to wait!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I really love this one it looks fantastic the only thing I'm not sure of is the name a w away from a English slang word


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> I really love this one it looks fantastic the only thing I'm not sure of is the name a w away from a English slang word


Are you referring to the name Anko?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Check out the caseback that has a lume dot on the antenna of the fish/piranha. This is a a totally unnecessary touch but if it is indicative of the attention to detail in the rest of the watch, this is going to be a great piece.





Monkeynuts said:


> I really love this one it looks fantastic the only thing I'm not sure of is the name a w away from a English slang word


Well, I fully agree about the lume dot on the caseback being totally unnecessary. Especially, if you're going to wear the watch on the Nato/Zulu that's provided. Anyway, even on bracelet, on the wrist it is covered all the time as well !!!

The fish, BTW is not a piranha :-d ..... It's supposed to be an Angler or Lantern fish, hence the Anko name, which is the Japanese name for that particular species, which is found at depths of around 1000m, which also happens to be the depth rating !

Since it's a Crepas/Tactico, I believe this is gonna be a real beauty of a homage ! b-)

Regards,


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Since it's a Crepas/Tactico, I believe this is gonna be a real beauty of a homage ! b-)
> 
> Regards,


I definitely think you are going to be right the renders look fantastic I can't wait to see some real life shots of this one as it's the best model I've seen come out in ages


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Saw these as ideas/suggestions for the Anko, on the Spanish forums ........


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I am not a nato guy, but I do like the second and last examples. I can't wait for this watch to be available. Having new watch withdrawal ;-).



phlabrooy said:


> Saw these as ideas/suggestions for the Anko, on the Spanish forums ........


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder which will be more popular, the grey or black dial? I'm leaning towards the black dial, but I don't know if I would pay the additional Euros. I wish we could choose either the dials.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

God I've got it bad for this watch I had a dream last night I put a deposit down on it I can even remember getting the confirmation email 
strange dream!

got to keep strong no more watches


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Monkeynuts IS referring to the name, Anko. If you put a "w" at the start of "anko" and remove the "o" at the end, you should see what he means. If it's not obvious to you, the urban dictionary should get you sorted in no time!



Jerry P said:


> Are you referring to the name Anko?


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

Regarding the name..for Japanese anko is more likely to refer to sweet red bean paste...a favorite.

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

erekose said:


> Regarding the name..for Japanese anko is more likely to refer to sweet red bean paste...a favorite.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


It also means angler fish in Japanese. b-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

It also means awesome and I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Axelay2003 said:


> I wonder which will be more popular, the grey or black dial? I'm leaning towards the black dial, but I don't know if I would pay the additional Euros. I wish we could choose either the dials.


I don't think you can go wrong with either dial options. This watch will look great with both. I'm going with the grey one. I'm a sucker for brushed dials. I love how they change shade in different lighting conditions.



mekenical said:


> It also means awesome and I can't wait to get mine.


I'm getting excited about getting this one too. This watch certainly ticks all the boxes for me. That combination of black/grey and gold looks great.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I


Jerry P said:


> I think the changes they made to the dial like removing some text and reducing the size of the logo have corrected the issue with the dial being too busy. I happen to love the logo. So I'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> View attachment 4976905
> View attachment 4976913


Just to clarify;

The soleil gray dial has a sunburst affect and the black dial has none?

Is the black dial glossy or matte?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Axelay2003 said:


> I
> 
> Just to clarify;
> 
> ...


According to the Spanish website that commissioned the Anko from tactico the black dial will be matte:

"As some fellow members and project stakeholders have proposed the black dial, tactical ClubOkieS and we decided to give the option to have the ANKO with black dial. It will be an *optional matte black dial* for users who want to include in your pack. All models carry ANKO gray dial . "


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Can someone refresh my memory on the approximate timeline for this watch? 

Prototypes ready in November right? 

Final delivery in __________ 2016?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Two months ago it was 3 months for prototype and 3 more months for manufacturing.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm not familiar with these. I need to do some reading...


Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm in! Just paid the deposit yesterday...

Kept coming back to this thread, hoping that it would already be sold out so that i can't buy it even if i want to, but at the same time was also hoping that it's still available! (crazy mind of a WIS)

Don't mind the wait, and being able to pay in 3 'installments' sealed it for me, i guess... 

Still waiting for Ana's reply on the payment confirmation and remaining serial numbers though


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Toh said:


> I'm in! Just paid the deposit yesterday...
> 
> Kept coming back to this thread, hoping that it would already be sold out so that i can't buy it even if i want to, but at the same time was also hoping that it's still available! (crazy mind of a WIS)
> 
> ...


Nice. Wha are the three instalment prices? Are they broken down evenly?


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Axelay.

2nd payment will be after the prototype is shown, final payment will be 45 days before the delivery of the watch.

Not sure if it's broken down evenly... i didn't ask



Axelay2003 said:


> Nice. Wha are the three instalment prices? Are they broken down evenly?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Just FYI, I contacted Ana about the timeline of this watch and she just responded.

"We will contact you in a couple of weeks to ask you the second payment because we have to receive the prototypes in a few days and then we will show them."


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Sounds great


----------



## mrdoty (Sep 12, 2011)

i love it.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Cool. I can't wait to see the prototype.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

GDub said:


> Cool. I can't wait to see the prototype.


Same for me.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I was rooting around on the ClubOkieS website and I managed to find the thread about their get together to check out the prototypes. It's happening on Dec. 12. I ran the text through Google Translate and this is what it came up with. Hopefully we will get an update shortly after the event.

"The Anko be with us in a few days and we want to invite you to the presentation of prototypes. A private event to be held on 12.12.2015 in the FIFTH SIN Madrid, where we first attend a Master Class of tightness restaurant, we see the clock and then dine with friends."


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

It's gonna be a success.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Good to hear. Bring it on. I need something to make me forget about missing out on the DOXA Sub 750t GMT Divingstar:-|:-d:-!.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting.

Yes, was just wondering when we would be hearing anything more on the Anko !

Should get some good news, and hopefully some pics, soon ....

Regards,


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

First pictures of the prototype-Anko-prototypes and pictures.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> First pictures of the prototype-Anko-prototypes and pictures.


Wow! 
Though I think that the numbers on the bezel will looks nicer if is bold/thicker.

Still liking it a lot. The bracelet looks amazing!

No lume bezel? 









DLC option?









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Gray or black dial? I thought the gray was the stock dial.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

This looks amazing. Don't change a thing. :-!



T-hunter said:


> First pictures of the prototype-Anko-prototypes and pictures.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Btw is this the black or grey dial?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Just send me the prototype. Wow! It looks awesome. I think this one might rival my favorite Crepas so far, the tektite :-!.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

That looks really fantastic! Any shots of the case profile?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Here ya go


















Photo credit: Clubokies


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

What a superb looking watch!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow !

The prototype looks fabulous !

The bezel insert isn't meant to be lumed. Only the lume pip is a dark yellow superluminova, according to the initial specs.

I really hope that Iso style rubber isn't what they will be providing ..... that design is becoming a bit too heavily used these days !

According to the original specs, a Bonetto Cinturini rubber will be supplied. With so many other BC designs available, hopefully we get something else. Even the 284 or 285, or even their 303, would be more suitable for the Anko, IMHO.

The bracelet design looks good too, but don't really care for the polished center links. Didn't order the bracelet, but it is available as an accessory for 90 Euro, I believe.

All these pics seem to be of the black dial. Would love to see the actual grey dial .....

Overall, I think it is gonna be great !

Regards,


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow! Looks brilliant. Would love to see the grey dial as well.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I believe there was a vote on the rubber strap and iso won.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's a couple more shots to look at. I too wish they could show the grey dial as this is the one I'll have installed. I think this watch turned out spectacular. The renderings did not do it justice.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Now that is a beautiful time piece.....Pulled the trigger immediately.....Would have been so gutted to have missed out on one of these stunning watches.....Will be watching this thread very closely....


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

My favorite image right here... STUNNER!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

The polished links don't do it for me... Finish seems to be ok in accordance with the price. Has anyone get his notice to pay second payment ?

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

bricem13 said:


> Has anyone get his notice to pay second payment ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


No. From what i was told, second payment to be sent out sometime after proto's are shown on 12/12/15.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

One more shot


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Well that looks abit nice don't it?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree with you guys, it's a awesome piece. I can't wait to see wrist shot...


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

This has come together well. Very good looking and having a good engine. Glad I got in on it. The polished links I think, go along with this being a Seiko homage...and easily "unpolished". I have the other Club watch the Tokkotai and this one tops it easily. Always wanted a Tactico...|>


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Lovely hommage!
The 6159, the Seiko Holy Grail is, for me, one of the sharpest collector items ever.
Hard to find and very expensive in good condition.

That's a good way to go with it,

I placed my order b-)


Did anyone know the release-date? 2015 yet?


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

So happy I ordered one! Can't wait to get it on my wrist. Absolute beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

brunemto said:


> Lovely hommage!
> The 6159, the Seiko Holy Grail is, for me, one of the sharpest collector items ever.
> Hard to find and very expensive in good condition.
> 
> ...


It's supposed to be ready in February.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> It's supposed to be ready in February.


More likely sometime in March, I think.

They said about three months after the prototype was shown, so .....

Regards,


----------



## Darkmirage (Jul 23, 2015)

This has me drooling a little too much


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Would it be insane to own the seiko sbdx012 and the anko? Both homages to the same watch? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> One more shot
> 
> View attachment 6218369


I think this watch looks absolutely gorgeous !

Awesome build quality, as alway from CREPAS/Tactico. I have no concerns.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you guys!

February/March? o| Long time to wait for this very special breathtaking item b-)


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

i just pulled the trigger on my first 2016 purchase. This piece is simply stunning!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I cancelled my pre-order last month so I could pick up something else. But after seeing those pics of the prototype... just pulled the trigger again. This looks better than I had anticipated!!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I believe this answers your question. b-)











valuewatchguy said:


> Would it be insane to own the seiko sbdx012 and the anko? Both homages to the same watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Just so everyone is aware, you don't have contact Tactico by email to order this watch any more. You order it directly off their website. Here's the link (not that I'm trying to enable ;-) ).

ANKO | t·a·c·t·i·c·o


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> Just so everyone is aware, you don't have contact Tactico by email to order this watch any more. You order it directly off their website. Here's the link (not that I'm trying to enable ;-) ).
> 
> ANKO | t·a·c·t·i·c·o


Hey Jerry, but no where on the site can you order the bracelet, am I missing something?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Is this a limited edition that is nearly sold out?



Jerry P said:


> Just so everyone is aware, you don't have contact Tactico by email to order this watch any more. You order it directly off their website. Here's the link (not that I'm trying to enable ;-) ).
> 
> ANKO | t·a·c·t·i·c·o


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> Hey Jerry, but no where on the site can you order the bracelet, am I missing something?


I noticed this too. When I ordered via email I was given the option of different packages. I got the full kit (bracelet, rubber and Nato) for I believe was 549€. Maybe email Ana at Tactico to find out how to do this through their website. You could also use the contact form. Here's the link.

CONTACT | t·a·c·t·i·c·o


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

dpage said:


> Is this a limited edition that is nearly sold out?


I don't know how many are left. It is a one off run they are doing for the ClubOkieS watch forum. Once they're gone, that will be the end of them.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> I noticed this too. When I ordered via email I was given the option of different packages. I got the full kit (bracelet, rubber and Nato) for I believe was 549€. Maybe email Ana at Tactico to find out how to do this through their website. You could also use the contact form. Here's the link.
> 
> CONTACT | t·a·c·t·i·c·o


Thanks Jerry


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

The most recent list of buyers at Clubokies shows about 110 Ankos still available, *but* it's been awhile since it's been updated (Around Nov. 3 ??). Also, tactico left this updated message at Clubokies (Google translator) :

It is a pleasure for us to report this great news . The photographs presented below are the result of cooperation between TACTICAL WATCHES initiated ClubOkieS and now , a year ago. You all know the project's philosophy : a perfect clock. Very close to it we are . In the coming days , following the exchange of views between the staff and tactical ClubOkieS WATCHES, we discuss and explain ANKO improvements . For starters we can think only assign a qualifier to ANKO : it is simply spectacular . It has far exceeded all our expectations. We continue working to offer soon more about this project, but we'd like to thank the confidence that each and every one of you have placed in TACTICAL WATCHES . Enjoy the pictures! TACTICAL WATCHES


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, that seems to be the most recent update, but I believe those empty slots will be filling up very soon now that the prototype pics have been released !!!

Anyone wanting to get one should move fast .....

Regards,


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, that seems to be the most recent update, but I believe those empty slots will be filling up very soon now that the prototype pics have been released !!!
> 
> Anyone wanting to get one should move fast .....
> 
> Regards,


Your right about that! Better jump quick IMO


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Per the mail I received from Ana, deliveries should commence in April 16.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

thorne said:


> Per the mail I received from Ana, deliveries should commence in April 16.


Excellent news, Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Wow!
> Though I think that the numbers on the bezel will looks nicer if is bold/thicker.
> 
> Still liking it a lot. The bracelet looks amazing!
> ...


Has there been any confirmation of a DLC option? Or how about any prototype pictures with the grey dial since that is the standard dial and the black is optional for an additional fee?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Has there been any confirmation of a DLC option? Or how about any prototype pictures with the grey dial since that is the standard dial and the black is optional for an additional fee?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Maybe someone should check with Anna on DLC.
I for one prefer black dial as the standard dial over grey.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

thorne said:


> Per the mail I received from Ana, deliveries should commence in April 16.


Good things come to those who wait. b-)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Maybe someone should check with Anna on DLC.
> I for one prefer black dial as the standard dial over grey.


I don't think there is any DLC version.

What you see in the picture is probably due to the lighting and the angle.

Would love to see the actual grey version, though.

Regards,


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

A DLC version would probably have been mentioned among the options, so it's safe to assume that there isn't one at this point.

I have to say that the prototype looks like a lot of watch for the money. 

And the gilt will really pop on a black dial, maybe not as much on the grey.

Per the CoS forum there's an evening planned to display the watch for the forum members on the 12th Dec in Spain, so probably there'll be a ton of more photos up soon.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Did anyone get a serial number from Ana?
Or maybe knows how many watches are planned?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

brunemto said:


> Did anyone get a serial number from Ana?
> Or maybe knows how many watches are planned?


300 the perfect game


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, so I have been watching this thread since the beginning and was on the fence about this watch with the visual representation of the CAD drawings. But when the photos of the prototype came out I started drooling. ClubOkies and Tactico hit a home run with this one. The detail photos of the prototype show outstanding quality and attention to detail. (Retina, if these are your pics, you did a fantastic shoot!).

After seeing all of the details of the prototype I had to jump on the preorder list. As far as I know they are still available. My preorder went through and then I followed up with an email to Ana. I went for the black dial with the SS bracelet. 

Can't wait 'til April. :-!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

O God and now demos gone and brought one,

I'm already kind of thinking I'm going to regret this not buying one , and I now soon as demo gets one in his hands and starts posting them pictures I'm going to be dam sure I've made a bad decision


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> O God and now demos gone and brought one,
> 
> I'm already kind of thinking I'm going to regret this not buying one , and I now soon as demo gets one in his hands and starts posting them pictures I'm going to be dam sure I've made a bad decision


More like 'as soon as Demo starts posting them pics the flip price will be +30percent'


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay here's a rundown on the prices for the full kits:
549
42 for the extra dial
plus shipping charges assuming your location is different I won't include that.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any real pictures of the gray sun burst dial?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

+1


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

dpage said:


> Does anyone know if there are any real pictures of the gray sun burst dial?


Hopefully on the 12th of December


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

This looks like a home run. Probably the watch most worthy of an homage. Surprised it has taken more than a decade of micros to focus on this one.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Man, the black dial should have been released as the main dial and not the grey. I'm not gonna shell out 42 euros for the black dial and just have the grey dial collect dust.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Axelay2003 said:


> Man, the black dial should have been released as the main dial and not the grey. I'm not gonna shell out 42 euros for the black dial and just have the grey dial collect dust.


It concerns me that the first prototype photos are of the black and not the grey. But Crepas has a great reputation for putting out quality products so maybe they are saving the gray for the big unveiling!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Axelay2003 said:


> Man, the black dial should have been released as the main dial and not the grey. I'm not gonna shell out 42 euros for the black dial and just have the grey dial collect dust.


I was contemplating the same thing. I really like a grey sunburst dial as well. I might just be patient and see if they post pictures of the grey one before I make a decision. The pictures of the black one are pretty sweet thou.


----------



## NG111 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm just learning about this beauty tonight. Is there a link to purchase? She looks beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NG111 said:


> I'm just learning about this beauty tonight. Is there a link to purchase? She looks beautiful. Thanks.


Inquire by email as posted here 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=19097434


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

You can order directly from the TACTICO website (tacticowatches.com).



NG111 said:


> I'm just learning about this beauty tonight. Is there a link to purchase? She looks beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if we'll get a choice of which dial is installed from factory?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sav said:


> Does anyone know if we'll get a choice of which dial is installed from factory?


If you pay for rhe black dial they will install that one. Standard is gray

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Just receive request for second payment, anyone else?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Just receive request for second payment, anyone else?


Yep.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Balance paid....I ordered the full kit plus the black dial installed.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

mekenical said:


> Balance paid....I ordered the full kit plus the black dial installed.


Same here !


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Balanced paid too.

I also emailed Ana to find out if they are planning to post pictures of the grey dialed version. I'll update when I get a response.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

still waiting on mine o|


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> Same here !





Jerry P said:


> Balanced paid too.
> 
> I also emailed Ana to find out if they are planning to post pictures of the grey dialed version. I'll update when I get a response.


Awesome, I suppose if I like the other dial more I can always have IWW switch it out.
I imagine we will see pics of both at the upcoming event tomorrow.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Awesome, I suppose if I like the other dial more I can always have IWW switch it out.
> I imagine we will see pics of both at the upcoming event tomorrow.


I hope we get to see the grey one soon too. I'm undecided at this point. That inky black dial looks awesome. The sunbrushed grey dial may end up looking awesome too, so I might wait.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Jerry P:
What's not to like about the piece? 

X traindriver Art

So many killer divers out there, so little disposable income.
The story of my life


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

arogle1stus said:


> Jerry P:
> What's not to like about the piece?
> 
> X traindriver Art
> ...


???. I ordered mine back in August. I'm just undecided on which dial to get. Not only do I love this watch, it may be one of the nicest watches of the year. ;-)


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Is it just me, or do they not reply to e-mails? Contacted them via their site, then via e-mail 3-4 days ago and nothing.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

supawabb said:


> Is it just me, or do they not reply to e-mails? Contacted them via their site, then via e-mail 3-4 days ago and nothing.


Same here!!


----------



## skoner (May 27, 2014)

Looking forward seeing the finished product


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

mekenical said:


> Awesome, I suppose if I like the other dial more I can always have IWW switch it out.
> I imagine we will see pics of both at the upcoming event tomorrow.


I am a big fan of a matte dial finish. So I prefer a matte dial over a glossy dial.

But I am big fan of grey dials too.

So I am a bit confused.

But the black matte dial matches perfect with the golden hour markers and hand set.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

double post


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Couple pics I hadn't seen before, from Oceanic Time.

Bracelet looks pretty good.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> I am a big fan of a matte dial finish. So I prefer a matte dial over a glossy dial.
> 
> But I am big fan of grey dials too.
> 
> ...


The gilt hands and markers are propping good looking together with the black dial


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

mekenical said:


> The gilt hands and markers are propping good looking together with the black dial


Tactico knows this I'm sure!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

The list of 300 will be updated today/tomorrow. May still be a few pieces left for anyone on the fence.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

mekenical said:


> The gilt hands and markers are propping good looking together with the black dial


Yes, yes and yes !

The overall look is convincingly.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

thorne said:


> Couple pics I hadn't seen before, from Oceanic Time.
> 
> Bracelet looks pretty good.


Thanks for sharing... It's my wallpaper now.. 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Reserve payment made. Be interesting if they come back to me and say there are none left...


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I just reserved one as well, pretty excited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

These are like bait, and the sharks are coming quickly to take them away soon to be all gone.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

After the ClubOkies prototype exhibition and function later today, I doubt there will be any left !!!

Regards,


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I got confirmation back, went with full kit and black dial. I am excited to see the grey dial though....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

mekenical said:


> The gilt hands and markers are propping good looking together with the black dial


I'm in for the black dial !


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Pics? Where are the pics from the ClubOkieS event this evening? :think:


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, come on folks......grey dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

brunemto said:


> Pics? Where are the pics from the ClubOkieS event this evening? :think:


I just took a look around the ClubOkieS website and couldn't find anything. Damn!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I just made a deposit too, hopefully I am in.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I wonder if the grey dial will have a matching chapter ring?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

5661nicholas said:


> I wonder if the grey dial will have a matching chapter ring?


That was the question I was wondering too. I ended up going for optional the black dial since the only photos available show a black chapter ring. IMO it might look a little off if it comes with a gray dial and a black chapter ring, (unless the gray sunburst dial is a very dark gray). Wish they would have made pics of both dials available to view.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> That was the question I was wondering too. I ended up going for optional the black dial since the only photos available show a black chapter ring. IMO it might look a little off if it comes with a gray dial and a black chapter ring, (unless the gray sunburst dial is a very dark gray). Wish they would have made pics of both dials available to view.


My other hope is that the supplied nato and rubber strap both come with gold colored hardware to match the dial......that would really put it over the top IMHO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> Balanced paid too.
> 
> I also emailed Ana to find out if they are planning to post pictures of the grey dialed version. I'll update when I get a response.


I've also ended up ordering the black dial installed. I just couldn't get over how smoking hot that dial looks with the gold.

Ana did get back to me about the grey thou. Here's her response.

"About the grey dial, we will show the comparison in a few days so you can decide then."

If I end up loving the grey dial more, I'll just contact them and switch back. Cheers.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Surely there must be pics from the event. I keep checking in and keep getting disappointed.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sav said:


> Surely there must be pics from the event. I keep checking in and keep getting disappointed.


Maybe they are that good the Spanish want to keep them for themselves


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Any news on the grey dial?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still waiting for request of second payment... 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JNH (Jul 31, 2015)

Me too I'm in for the black dial!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Sav said:


> Surely there must be pics from the event. I keep checking in and keep getting disappointed.


There are pictures from the event. Unfortunately they don't involve watches, just the people who attended.

I did run some of the posts through Google Translate. From what could decipher, they will be making improvements to the lume and the end links.

Evento presentación prototipo ANKO


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm paid, just sent in 2nd payment, now the wait. Hopefully we will get to see the watch with the grey dial soon.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you get an email from ana?

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Get the confirmation mail from Ana for my 2nd payment.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

bricem13 said:


> Did you get an email from ana?
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


Yes with an invoice


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have also made the second payment and received confirmation but no invoice yet??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I have not received a request for second payment, if I don't by Friday I think I will just send it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have only made the initial reserve payment. Received that confirmation. Replied with a few questions, but have yet to receive a reply. They are very slow at returning e-mails, rather disappointing.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I have made the first payment, haven't been asked for the second yet. It took a couple of days to get my confirmation back, I reckon they are being buried by a surprise avalanche of orders after the first release of prototype photos


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

huwp said:


> I have made the first payment, haven't been asked for the second yet. It took a couple of days to get my confirmation back, I reckon they are being buried by a surprise avalanche of orders after the first release of prototype photos


Agree. At the time of writing this, the reserve link on tactico's site is still up.

It's hard to believe that 300 haven't already been reserved, so either they're manufacturing a larger number, or some of the later reservations are going to be refunded.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

They also have 2 other projects going on at the same time. The decomaster and the geomaster. Still shouldn't take so long to respond to emails though.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Haven't received my second notice yet but I am not worried. I imagine they have their hands full.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

received an email for second payment today. Very much looking forward to this.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sav said:


> received an email for second payment today. Very much looking forward to this.


Same here, second payment made for #39. REALLY looking forward to this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Same here, second payment made for #39. REALLY looking forward to this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made the second payment but did not receive any confirmation.
Will send an email next week.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

No grey dial pics yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Just read all 30 pages over lunch and just put down deposit using the link on the website. Hope I made it in time to get one!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

thejames1 said:


> Just read all 30 pages over lunch and just put down deposit using the link on the website. Hope I made it in time to get one!


Congrats, you should be good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Got confirmation email from Ana! So there must be a few still available! 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quite a few available if this SN reservation list is anything to go by...
ELECCIÓN DE NUMERO

Still waiting patiently for second installment request.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So this one is $549 plus shipping for the full kit including bracelet with dial colour choice between black and grey? Or is that euros?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

549 euros for default gray. Plus 42 euros to add black dial.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Shipment cost too. Is not inclusive

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I was just going to go with the gray dial which most likely will be amazing anyhow. But, the black dial just looks incredible. Guess I am going to have to send Ana another email. Ooops.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> 549 euros for default gray. Plus 42 euros to add black dial.


I think if you went full kit with black dial it will end up around $750 USD with shipping and customs.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

How much is the second payment? Still waiting for invoice.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## CptSlow (Dec 22, 2010)

Are there still available watches? When do I choose version and options? Sorry if these questions have already been asked, I'm on my phone and it's a pain reading all 30 pages of the thread. 

Thanks! 

Skickat från min SM-G928F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

itranslator said:


> How much is the second payment? Still waiting for invoice.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


225€.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

CptSlow said:


> Are there still available watches? When do I choose version and options? Sorry if these questions have already been asked, I'm on my phone and it's a pain reading all 30 pages of the thread.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G928F via Tapatalk


It still says "available" on their website. Put down your down payment and use the note area if their is one for your options. If not, send them an email.

t·a·c·t·i·c·o | t·a·c·t·i·c·o


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> 225€.


Really?

Thats not what they said mine was


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I paid 130€ deposit, secondly I paid 535€ I did request the dial and bracelet.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

mekenical said:


> I paid 130€ deposit, secondly I paid 535€ I did request the dial and bracelet.


Same parts as you, paid 225 euros for second payment....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Really?
> 
> Thats not what they said mine was


I guess it would depend, and be based on which package you chose.

Regards,


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

mekenical said:


> I paid 130€ deposit, secondly I paid 535€ I did request the dial and bracelet.


I have exactly the same order coming. I don't know why they asked you for more. The first two payments are supposed to be the same for everyone. At least that was my understanding.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anybody have an idea when we'll see the grey dial?


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

In the mail I received regarding the second payment I was asked to pay 225€... FYI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Good mods suggested for the final version. Reposting here from Clubokies.

Google translate, but you get the idea.

Point number 2 has me over the moon. Point 5 = More lume! Yeah!


Once considered the prototype for the Staff and Crepes / Tactical They have closed the modifications made on the prototype. We are awaiting the iridescent gray dial.

- The box will be trimmed and the same height as the back, as we want the monobloc appearance, as he spoke from the beginning in the project:

- Pearl lumen at the back we modify it to put it in the top and it does not protrude and prevent wear this.

- The legend will dial 1000 meters 15% larger as it has become too small.

- The date-disc bearing the generic prototype that comes with the machine, it would be for a model with the window located at 4, is being manufactured for the date-disk window at 3 o'clock.

- To be a true lumen flashlight over it applied in all parts wearing it.

- AR innermost applies in sapphire.

Otherwise the clock is perfect, these are the little details that will change / improve on the prototype.
Sorry about the quality of the photos are taken at home at night, we try to climb some better pictures throughout the week.

Comment impressions Staff gave us the prototype, even if we have small details to iron out to be a clock 10 as a design from the beginning, you are delighted with the finished watch, the box could not have more quality, aesthetic harmony is brilliant. The bracelet is strong and comfortable, makes suits luxury wrist.

Design you can put almost any belt, the truth that we never thought that the clock could be on a leash Tudor BB type as didymoStrapS us half of that style for the probáramos.

Cheers,
STAFF ClubOkieS & Crepes / t.a.c.t.i.c.o.


Cheers
T


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Found a couple of wrist shot from forum

















Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, there are pictures on the Spanish forums but none of the grey yet......










The Anko is really beautiful, on all kinds of strap combinations !

So, it looks like you were right, and they had a vote on the straps. The rubber looks like is going to be an Isofrane, and not a BC ? ...... Hope that doesn't up the price !

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> So, it looks like you were right, and they had a vote on the straps. The rubber looks like is going to be an Isofrane, and not a BC ? ...... Hope that doesn't up the price !
> 
> Regards,


I think I read somewhere vaguely through google translate that the cost will be the same. Something about riding on a deal with the decomaster project.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Ghost Dog (Oct 3, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> The rubber looks like is going to be an Isofrane, and not a BC ?


I though that BC was the actual manufacturer of the newer "isofrane" straps? I assumed the strap included here would essentially just be an unbranded Bonetto "isofrane". Am I wrong?


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

For those who have not been contacted by CREPAS for the second payment of the ANKO.

Like you, I was not contacted for the second payment, so I contacted them. Apparently we were supposed to send the second payment by December 15th. I did not know this so I immediately send my second payment. I would advise all to either contact CREPAS or send payment immediately.

This is the reply from CREPAS.

Dear customer,

We are contacting you regarding the ANKO you have reserved us.

As we inform in our webpage, you must make the second payment before December 15th, so kindly proceed with it within the estimated due date in order to be able to complete all the steps of the procedure to fulfil this project.

We remind you that the total amount for this second payment comes to 225 euros. These are the payment methods you can use:

1. Payment by card.
By clicking the following link: PURCHASE | t·a·c·t·i·c·o. You will need to click on the VISA image and you will be redirected to a safe page where you have to introduce your payment information. Do not forget to add your full name or serial number in the concept. Please use only letters, without apostrophe or commas.

2. Bank transfer.

This is the bank account information:

CCC and IBAN: ES13 2085 8267 91 0330193802
BIC: CAZRES2Z
Holder: CREPAS, SL
Concept: Do not forget to add your full name or serial number in the concept.

3. PAYPAL.

You can use our Paypal account to send us the payment to [email protected]. In this case, you have to add the fees so just send 235 euros.
Do not forget to add your full name or serial number in the concept.

We will update the list after the Christmas Holidays because right now we are overworked so please be patient because we can´t confirm one by one each payment.

Do not hesitate to contact us for further information.

We look forward to hearing from you.

Best regards,

Ana Nevado
CREPAS WATCHES
TACTICO WATCHES

www.crepaswatches.com
www.tacticowatches.com

________________________________
Advertencia legal: Este mensaje y, en su caso, los ficheros anexos son confidenciales, especialmente en lo que respecta a los datos personales, y se dirigen exclusivamente al destinatario referenciado. Si usted no lo es y lo ha recibido por error o tiene conocimiento del mismo por cualquier motivo, le rogamos que nos lo comunique por este medio y proceda a destruirlo o borrarlo, y que en todo caso se abstenga de utilizar, reproducir, alterar, archivar o comunicar a terceros el presente mensaje y ficheros anexos, todo ello bajo pena de incurrir en responsabilidades legales. El emisor no garantiza la integridad, rapidez o seguridad del presente correo, ni se responsabiliza de posibles perjuicios derivados de la captura, incorporaciones de virus o cualesquiera otras manipulaciones efectuadas por terceros.
________________________________
Disclaimer: This message and any attached files transmitted with it, is confidential, especially as regards personal data. It is intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom it is addressed. If you are not the intended recipient and have received this information in error or have accessed it for any reason, please notify us of this fact by email reply and then destroy or delete the message, refraining from any reproduction, use, alteration, filing or communication to third parties of this message and attached files on penalty of incurring legal responsibilities. The sender does not guarantee the integrity, the accuracy, the swift delivery or the security of this email transmission, and assumes no responsibility for any possible damage incurred through data capture, virus incorporation or any manipulation carried out by third parties.

________________________________


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

WTF...glad I saw this one GDub,thank you.
will send it as you recommend...


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks. Drop an email to Anna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks GDub! 
I was just stupidly waiting for her to request for the 2nd payment, will send to her now.

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I am short on funds, so I will pretend I didn't read this advice


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up - I was waiting to receive a request for payment too.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Man, lucky I noticed this !

There should have been some sort of notification, especially since they had a cut off date ....

Will e mail Ana re this.

Thanks for the heads up.

Regards,


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got the mail the 18th and paid one day after. I sent an email to Ana 2days before without answer and after payment sent again an email telling them the dates issue... So far no reply as well as no confirmation of the payment. It is my first with Crepas / Tactico and honestly I expected better communication 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

They have indicated they will not update the second payment list, or verify second payment until after X Mas. I think it is important we are sensitive to the fact many take vacation time right now. I know I won't be looking at work email until after the New Year. Having said that I do use an out of office reply.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, I had no idea. I was waiting for an email for second payment as well. I wonder how many other people out there with an initial preorder payment don't know this information. :-s


----------



## coarls (Jul 9, 2013)

I also did not have any notice of 2nd payment..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Wow, I had no idea. I was waiting for an email for second payment as well. I wonder how many other people out there with and initial preorder payment don't know this information. :-s


I would consider this an oversight on their part. Everyone should have been contacted. I was told via email after my first payment that they would contact me when the second payment was required. Maybe they just have too much on their hands right now with all the upcoming watch releases.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I sent my balance... second and final payment together, I requested the payment total not the second payment apparently. It's out of the way now. I hope you guys don't lose your spot and deposit and get to make your second payment.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Has anyone seen an updated reservation list? The one on the Spanish website ClubOkies is quite old.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> Has anyone seen an updated reservation list? The one on the Spanish website ClubOkies is quite old.


They said the would update after Christmas, see below message directly from Tactico.....

We will update the list after the Christmas Holidays because right now we are overworked so please be patient because we can´t confirm one by one each payment.

Do not hesitate to contact us for further information.

We look forward to hearing from you.

Best regards,

Ana Nevado
CREPAS WATCHES
TACTICO WATCHES

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I do hope that no one loses a place in line. After seeing the notice above. I went and paid the second payment. I will email Ana after the new year to check on the third payment...not sending out an email and having a deadline on the website, which many of us have not noticed is not a good business practice. Crepas and Ana do have a lot on their plate. But communication is important in this online business model. Opening up the orders outside of the club is Crepas' decision and that means keeping in touch with it's customers. Especially since many of the outside club orders seem to be from WUS members.

I figure that once you get your first payment in , you have secured your spot( I hope) I just didn't want to chance it and sent in the second payment, even if late by their deadline. This time of year can be frustrating...and I really try not to get into the feeding frenzy that seems par for this time of year. This doesn't help. On a good note I have a custom knife that I had not expected this soon and it is getting shipped today!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

After making the 1st or 2nd payment, ask for confirmation with regard to your particular watch number. That's what I did.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I sent my second payment through Paypal and followed up with an email to Ana this morning asking for confirmation and the watch number she has reserved for me.

We'll see if I get a reply.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I sent my second payment ~24 hours ago through paypal, and just recieved an email similar to the email in post #317, also requesting second payments and pointing out that they are now overdue... 

(I'm assuming that they haven't finished collating the payments yet, realised that many people were unclear on the required schedule and so sent this email to all subscribers indiscriminately rather than they didn't recieve my payment.)


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent my 2nd payment yesterday and immediately sent an email to Ana to confirm receipt and serial number. This was the reply. I guess it's all good! Hope the same for all.










Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Toh said:


> Sent my 2nd payment yesterday and immediately sent an email to Ana to confirm receipt and serial number. This was the reply. I guess it's all good! Hope the same for all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done the same and got the same response. LOL
She likewise did not mentioned about the serial number.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I sent Ana an email requesting my second payment invoice yesterday, and today received the standard response about the payment and cut off date, etc.

Sent my payment by Paypal today, and followed up with another e mail to Ana.

None of us are to be blamed regarding not sending the second payment by the cut off date, as we were not informed at all. I did not see any mention about this on the Crepas or Tactico sites, although they claim to have had the info on their site.

They should have made sure all non ClubOkies members were sent an e mail with invoice for the second payment, as I believe the members might have been the only ones aware about this !

The first and second payments are pretty straight forward, it's the third payment which I can foresee as giving them a headache ! They have to sent out individual invoices for the different packages, and the different shipping costs too !

Let's hope they'll be able to sort that all out without too much hassle, when the time comes .

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I still have not decided on the final package. Hope pics of the grey dial will be out before Christmas.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Hope pics of the grey dial will be out before Christmas.


I strongly doubt that ......

Seems very strange that the grey dial was not shown together with the black, I mean since the grey is supposed to be the default dial, and the black was actually an after thought, no ?

Perhaps they made some additional modifications to the grey dial and it was not ready in time for the prototype showing ?

Regards,


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I received an email from Ana a few hours after I made my second payment. She confirmed second payment, no problem and confirmed my serial #247. |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Guys -- Here's a link to a pretty current reservation list on the ClubOkies forum website (Spanish). It is showing that I'm on the list. It was updated on December 17th:

ELECCIÓN DE NUMERO - Página 6


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Guys -- Here's a link to a pretty current reservation list on the ClubOkies forum website (Spanish). It is showing that I'm on the list. It was updated on December 17th:
> 
> ELECCIÓN DE NUMERO - Página 6


The reason for my worries. Previous list was showing my initials on the serial number I confirm. Is now showing a different initials..........

Edit: saying that. I am also not overly worried. Crepas cs has always been outstanding so I am confident that it will be sorted out.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Paid via CC and sent my payment confirmation to Ana. Hope to receive my watch serial number confirmation soon. My guess checking the Spanish link provided by your guys telling mine would be #195.

Cheers


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Second payment made. Where is the gray dial???? We have all made a 2 payments and we haven't even seen the stock dial yet???

Segundo pago hecho . ¿Dónde está la esfera gris ???? Todos hemos hecho unos pagos 2 y ni siquiera hemos visto el dial social todavía ???


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

snert said:


> Second payment made. Where is the gray dial???? We have all made a 2 payments and we haven't even seen the stock dial yet???
> 
> Segundo pago hecho . ¿Dónde está la esfera gris ???? Todos hemos hecho unos pagos 2 y ni siquiera hemos visto el dial social todavía ???


I've sent Ana an email with this very question. I'll post here when I hear back.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

I read on the CoS forum that they were expecting the grey dial shortly and would have photos up once received. I suppose everyone has a few days off for the holidays, so that might happen in early Jan.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Here is what I got from Ana today in response to my inquiry about the grey dial 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Same answer here a few days ago in the mail !


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Got my reply from Ana, confirming second payment and requested number.

All good !

Regards,


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I also got my Dear Sir letter...although no comment on serial number, just a thank you for the information, but the updated list isn't accurate for my number. I won't sweat it tho... something good will eventually get to me.
now the wait on the third payment and the grey dial

Happy Holidays All!!!

steve


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I got a reply reply from the forum monitor of the Club Okies site that the grey pics are coming? It is just a little frustrating that I'm supposed to promptly send payment after the prototype is finished but they can't promptly post pics of the stock dial. They only have pics of the optional dial? Not sure why there wouldn't be pics of both dials? How do you propose changes to something that you have never seen? Happy Holidays.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Crepas have confirmed that we won't need to decide dial colour until both have been shown. Personally I'm thinking I'd like the grey as a slightly different look, but if it the grey doesn't seem to work as well when the pics come out I'll be more than happy with black.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

itranslator said:


> The reason for my worries. Previous list was showing my initials on the serial number I confirm. Is now showing a different initials..........
> 
> Edit: saying that. I am also not overly worried. Crepas cs has always been outstanding so I am confident that it will be sorted out.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Got confirmation from Anna my number. All its good.
Now to wait for the grey dial too decide on final package. Though with the black dial looking so amazing, will probably have to take it up.

Cannot make sense why the grey dial is stock by default when the goal was to be as close as the original.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

OK! I had to break the silence. Is there anybody out there?
.
.
.

I am new to the forum. I am sure that I have been here many times before in order to gather information on watches I wanted to buy/sell/dream about. Do I really have to introduce myself?

I am in! Made the two payments and now I am waiting on news about the grey dial, ship dates, etc...

About the dial. I ordered the black dial because I think its simply looks better. As we all know a comparison is not possible because a prototype with the grey dial has not been shown so far...

Here a comparison of the renders:















Hope this comparison is helpful for one or the other.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Nick Adams said:


> OK! I had to break the silence. Is there anybody out there?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


It is taking them a while to show the grey dial. I too ordered the black dial installed. It's hard to say the black dial looks better without seeing actual pictures of the grey dial. I too am waiting anxiously to see the grey dial.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Jerry P said:


> It is taking them a while to show the grey dial. I too ordered the black dial installed. It's hard to say the black dial looks better without seeing actual pictures of the grey dial. I too am waiting anxiously to see the grey dial.


Same here, hoping to see it soon!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Ditto on the above. I would have thought we'd see pics of the grey dial by now.


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Guys!

I am "reading" the Spanish forum in parallel since and they also discussed grey vs black dial controversially. I think that the creators must be surprised that so many customers are ordering the ANKO with a black dial instead. Could be that they are discussing changing the configuration from grey to black? Dont know...

Whats interesting: the Spanish forum fell absolutely quiet. No one is posting there which is surprising as there was a lively discussion going on in the old year....

BR
Nick


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Two possible reasons for multiple black dial orders:

1. One expects gilt to contrast well on a black dial compared to grey

2. The Black prototypes have looked amazing so easier to take a call because you know what it actually looks like

Quite a few orders might be changed back to grey once the grey protos are out, and considering they must get the right shade of grey. 

Grey will be hard to do with the gilt, to achieve a good level of contrast they need to get the shade of grey just right.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I just made the below post on the Club Okies forum. I'm not trying to be a PITA, but I'm not understanding what the problem is? Just show me some pics.

Gray dial? It has been almost a month since the prototype was displayed. Are there any photos of the gray dial and has anyone seen it? I'm not trying to cause any problems, but I was just wondering what was causing the delay?

Marcar Gray? Ha pasado casi un mes desde que se mostrará el prototipo. ¿Hay fotos de la esfera gris y ha visto a nadie? No estoy tratando de causar ningún problema, pero me estaba preguntando lo que estaba causando el retraso?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Commercially speaking selling the black as option which is the true homage color is questionnable... How many of us will never fit it?

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am just a little surprised the prototype photos were put out so early with the black dial when the gray was no where close to being ready. They should have had photos of both options available at the prepay stage (simple dial option select) which would have saved them countless e-mails from people asking if they have photos of the grey.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

supawabb said:


> I am just a little surprised the prototype photos were put out so early with the black dial when the gray was no where close to being ready. They should have had photos of both options available at the prepay stage (simple dial option select) which would have saved them countless e-mails from people asking if they have photos of the grey.


I guess it has certainly helped sales of the black dial option ;-).

The problem they may have created for themselves is that if the grey dial looks really nice, many guys might change their order and cancel purchasing the black one. I may be one of them based on what I see. It's just creating a lot of unnecessary work for them.


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

snert said:


> I just made the below post on the Club Okies forum. I'm not trying to be a PITA, but I'm not understanding what the problem is? Just show me some pics.
> 
> Gray dial? It has been almost a month since the prototype was displayed. Are there any photos of the gray dial and has anyone seen it? I'm not trying to cause any problems, but I was just wondering what was causing the delay?
> 
> Marcar Gray? Ha pasado casi un mes desde que se mostrará el prototipo. ¿Hay fotos de la esfera gris y ha visto a nadie? No estoy tratando de causar ningún problema, pero me estaba preguntando lo que estaba causando el retraso?


The answer is "when its done..." ...hm... This is a simple and honest answer and the only thing they can say. I am sure that something went wrong in the production process (delay=not available yet or bad output=not willing to present). So someone said "We at least have the black one so lets present this!"



bricem13 said:


> Commercially speaking selling the black as option which is the true homage color is questionable... How many of us will never fit it?


I will tell them to pre-install the black one so I will probably never fit the grey one...or...or...I will mod a similar SEIKO diver to have the grey ANKO dial. Oh my gosh, I think I am genius! HAHA

Have a good evening wherever you are!

Kind regards Nick


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Jerry P said:


> I guess it has certainly helped sales of the black dial option ;-).
> 
> The problem they may have created for themselves is that if the grey dial looks really nice, many guys might change their order and cancel purchasing the black one. I may be one of them based on what I see. It's just creating a lot of unnecessary work for them.


I agree, it is a potential problem. After exchanging e-mails with Tactico, they told me I do not have to decide which dial yet, and can wait until the grey dial photos appear. That at least is good news.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

supawabb said:


> I agree, it is a potential problem. After exchanging e-mails with Tactico, they told me I do not have to decide which dial yet, and can wait until the grey dial photos appear. That at least is good news.


They should offer both colors and give the customer a choice which one they want. There is no reason to force the customer to buy both dials when everyone knows only one will be used.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is the response from the Club Okies forum moderator to my question about the gray dial.

y *SurferoOoOo* Today at 6:45 pm
Hello Grey dial is coming, we have not shown that it has not received. As soon as you receive the prototype ride and show.

Regards.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

The grey would be my pick. It's stunning.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

poison said:


> The grey would be my pick. It's stunning.


Well, we don't really know yet !

It really is baffling why they would initially advertise the watch with the grey dial, offer a black dial later, available at extra cost, after much discussion in their forums, and then come out with the black on the prototype !

Not only that, a month later after the launch, there is still no sign or word on the grey dial ! There must be a pretty good reason for this .....yes, and I too am guessing they will decide to only offer the black in the end ?

Anyway, let's just wait a bit more and see ....

Regards,


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> Well, we don't really know yet !
> 
> It really is baffling why they would initially advertise the watch with the grey dial, offer a black dial later, available at extra cost, after much discussion in their forums, and then come out with the black on the prototype !
> 
> ...


The grey dial isn't ready and they wanted to collect the second payment!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Black dial or Grey dial it will still be a good looking watch!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dpage said:


> The grey dial isn't ready and they wanted to collect the second payment!


They did collect the second payment. Dial selection and strap options are made with the third payment.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Yesterday, the Club Okies site finally said the dial was not completed instead of saying they were just waiting on the pics to be available. Not sure if something got lost in translation?
Hopefully we aren't stuck paying 42 Euro for the black dial if we decide to go with the Gray dial? I added the black dial to my order because that is all that has been available to view. Hopefully you have the option to cancel the black dial once the gray dial pics are available? I don't want to pay for a dial that is going to sit and collect dust until I sell the watch, or if the watch is as nice as it looks, maybe I won't ever sell it.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

snert said:


> Yesterday, the Club Okies site finally said the dial was not completed instead of saying they were just waiting on the pics to be available. Not sure if something got lost in translation?
> Hopefully we aren't stuck paying 42 Euro for the black dial if we decide to go with the Gray dial? I added the black dial to my order because that is all that has been available to view. Hopefully you have the option to cancel the black dial once the gray dial pics are available? I don't want to pay for a dial that is going to sit and collect dust until I sell the watch, or if the watch is as nice as it looks, maybe I won't ever sell it.


for those who havent made their second payment,if you use paypal it is 10.00 more.where credit card is not.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Seems to be all quiet on the Anko front these days ........ ???

Regards,


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Seems to be all quiet on the Anko front these days ........ ???
> 
> Regards,


When we see the grey dial this will take off again!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry guys. Nothing here about the grey dial. :roll:

I did find this on the ClubOkieS website. I believe this is the Nato strap that will be included.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Jerry P said:


> Sorry guys. Nothing here about the grey dial. :roll:
> 
> I did find this on the ClubOkieS website. I believe this is the Nato strap that will be included.
> 
> ...


A little disappointed, not by the actual pattern, but the hardware. Would love to have seen something a little more substantial. Similar to what Timefactors has created, or natostrap.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm over waiting to see the grey dial. I vote Tactico just make and ship the watches with the black dial. Most people would probably be happier with that anyway.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, probably that's what they should just do IMHO, too ..... just forget about the grey, and just produce the black.

There has to be a really good reason why they can't come up with the grey dial, even after all this time ..... maybe some special finish, that the factory is still unable to achieve ??? I mean, what is so special about this grey dial ? :roll:

The thing is, its taking them this long to produce this grey dial, so I wonder how this is going to affect the delivery date ?

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeap just go with black and start production.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Yeap just go with black and start production.


Correct.

There should not be any issues re the black dial, since they can do the final adjustments in the pricing when they send out the final invoices.

It's not like those requesting the black have already paid extra for them, or anything ....

Regards,


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm personally still interested in the grey dial - I have many black-faced divers already, and I'm hoping that the grey if done right will be a classy differentiator. 

The path of the early adopter is strewn with obstacles, and I guess when backing a development project you have to expect some hiccups. There isn't 'nothing' happening - the NATO has been shown, and the list of payments on the Clubokies forum has been updated recently, but at over a month since it was promised 'soon', it is becoming harder to avoid thinking that there is some production issue with the grey dial - which is fine, I'd much rather they took the time to get it right, and Tactico seem like a stand-up outfit, but a little more communication wouldn't hurt.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

huwp said:


> I'm personally still interested in the grey dial - I have many black-faced divers already, and I'm hoping that the grey if done right will be a classy differentiator.
> 
> The path of the early adopter is strewn with obstacles, and I guess when backing a development project you have to expect some hiccups. There isn't 'nothing' happening - the NATO has been shown, and the list of payments on the Clubokies forum has been updated recently, but at over a month since it was promised 'soon', it is becoming harder to avoid thinking that there is some production issue with the grey dial - which is fine, I'd much rather they took the time to get it right, and Tactico seem like a stand-up outfit, but a little more communication wouldn't hurt.


Spot on post here, I concur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, all I can say is, if they don't come out with this mysterious, super elusive grey dial very soon, the Chinese Lunar New Year is going to be upon us very, very shortly, and pretty much everything, and I mean everything, watch-related is going to come to a massive standstill for quite a while !!! :-d :-d :-d

Things will probably start up again around fourth week of Feb, would be the earliest, my guess !

So, looks like a very long wait ! :roll:

Regards,


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

*****. I clean forgot about CNY.


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/tacticoWat...657416721466/1032501940103673/?type=3&theater

Grey Dial on FB.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Not sure if I like it? My first instinct is to go with the black dial. I'm probably going to wear it on the bracelet, so it would be nice to see some photos on the bracelet. Hopefully they post some in the next couple of days. At least the gray dial is finally here.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Based on those pics, black it is... Maybe better pics to come.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I think we all knew that the black dial was always going to look better.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

While I like it, glad I went with black, which I am sure will be the overwhelming choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Guess most will just have to bite the bullet and go for black? What are we going to do with the grey dial?
Will it fit any exisiting seiko? 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm still willing to give the grey dial a chance. I need to see much better pictures from several angles before I make a choice. The pictures they've posted don't show much detail.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

From what I've seen of the new gray dial pictures they're not that bad but I'm still going with black. Be nice if Tactico would post some side by side front shots of both dials so we could compare.









Photo credit: Tactico on FB


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, it's finally revealed !!!




























I really don't see anything that spectacular about the grey dial, that they needed to take so long to show it ....

I guess it looks fine though, pretty much what they showed in the initial renders, and the grey dial actually matches better the colours of the nato that they finally agreed on, too !

The colours of the nato look good, however I am not too keen on their choice of gold hardware. There is really not that much actual gold touches to warrant the gold hardware, IMHO, though.

Yes, it would have been nice if they posted pics of the two dials side by side, for actual comparison between the black and grey ....

So, I guess now we just wait for further news regarding the possible release date, and when the third and final payment will be due ......

Regards,


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

An amateurish attempt to show the dials side by side. Grey is nice, but black still wins, for me... although i'm still not sure if i'm willing to fork out extra for the black dial... :think:


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I think I'll stick with the grey, now that we have seen it.

As mentioned, I don't think I want to pay all that more for the black, and then to have the grey on my hands too, since I probably won't change it later either.

Also, nearly all my watches are black dialed, and I do not have a grey dial yet !

Regards,


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I am liking the grey dial...and yup plenty of black dials to turn to. Matches well with the nato. The hour markers and the hands just seem to pop more on the grey. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

another attempt 
View attachment pixlr_20160203102248941.jpg


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Gray looks just fine to me. Black is so pedestrian.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I still like the black dial better, I think I am going to have that installed.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sticking with the grey dial, IMHO it differentiates the ANKO from the original version.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

By the magic of photoshop, with an attempt to normalise the levels as much as possible. Not perfect, as the direction of the lighting is different between the source pics. I might be talking myself back into the grey...

[Note for anyone looking at this later for the avoidance of ambiguity: The watch on the right is NOT a genuine photo of the grey dial watch, but a photo collage of the grey dial onto the photo of the watch with a black dial on the right.]


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

OH why did I have to find this thread?? o|


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

Honestly I do not like the shade used for the gray dial and it does not match the chapter ring which is still black... no brainer for me black then be it


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Any one care to bring me up to speed? I saw the ANKO when it was first announced by Tactico and just left it alone for my own sanity. Looking at their 'Pre-Order' price today it appears the 2nd payment would already be taken, meaning how long now until we would see these? I'm tempted and have emailed Tactico though am waiting to hear more news.


----------



## gorgon777 (May 6, 2007)

I'm going with the grey dial. I've bought both so I can always change. I have 4 watches from these guys and they are top notch. They are a small company and they also run Crepas watches. CREPAS | CREPAS (I think is the website), they're also releasing the new Crepas Diver, so their hands are full, but the watches are always top notch.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Seeing both black and now the gray dial I am still happy I have ordered my watch with the black dial, (gray dial is included when ordering the optional black dial). IMO the dial just pops more with the contrast of the black with gold details. Plus I like the fact that the black chapter ring matches the black dial.

I am really looking forward to this one in April/May if things stay on schedule. |> |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

phlabrooy said:


> The colours of the nato look good, however I am not too keen on their choice of gold hardware. There is really not that much actual gold touches to warrant the gold hardware, IMHO, though.


I agree with this comment. I think polished SS hardware on the Nato would have been a better selection visually. Let the tan stripe in the Nato strap visually tie in with the gold details of the dial.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I just downloaded these from the ClubOkieS website. I think the resolution is a bit better.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tough call. Really wanted to like the grey, but like others have said, the black chapter ring is kind of killing that option for me. 
Maybe a wrist shot would help me decide.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

I just wish seiko wasn't so obsessed with this kind of chapter rings. I prefer a clean solid chapter ring and the minute markings on the dial and not on the chapter ring


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Grey looks great do I like better than black? Not sure 

personally I like the gold buckles on the nato looks cool


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Hopefully we'll start getting news of production time soon as i've already cleared a space for this one


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

The grey dial is starting to grow on me. I hope I have a little time to mull over it (along with the H2O Marlin I've been contemplating) before the final payment is due. Hopefully they will provide a few more good quality photos in the near future.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Grey dial is really nice, I think I'll stick with it, something different other than a black dial.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> The grey dial is starting to grow on me. I hope I have a little time to mull over it (along with the H2O Marlin I've been contemplating) before the final payment is due. Hopefully they will provide a few more good quality photos in the near future.


You and me both! Been watching the Marlin project close, just the wait time on that one is just a little much for me (and I will just end up with a black dial anyway). Waiting to see a price before I make a final decision.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't know if this helps, but I merged the best images of the two dials for comparison.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> I don't know if this helps, but I merged the best images of the two dials for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 6931186


Thanks Jerry


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry double post!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wonder if the chapter ring will be grey in the production models ?

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Doubt so. Otherwise they need to provide 2 chapter rings for those that decide to get the black dial.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Doubt so. Otherwise they need to provide 2 chapter rings for those that decide to get the black dial.


Yeah, I guess you are right about that ! :roll:

Regards,


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

The grey dial and black chapter ring seems to match the original renderings, but I agree - if grey dial was the plan the whole time, why a black chapter ring?


Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Regarding the pictures I posted yesterday that I downloaded from the ClubOkieS website. Out of curiosity I ran the accompanying Spanish text through Google Translate. Keep in mind the translations are never perfect. Here's what it said:

"We finally have the gray area !!

I'm already gray area and is mounted on one of the prototypes.

The area is very well although slight modifications to make it will be spectacular. soley increase the effect.

We hope you like it."

It sounds to me that the pictured dial isn't necessarily the final version and that there is still tweeking to be done. It sounds like they want to improve on the soleil effect (sunbrushed finish). While they're at it, it would be good if they could darken the gray a bit so it's closer to the colour of the original renderings. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

If there is going to be another revision then I hope they will only ask for final payment and combo after we see the final version.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm stoked to see the grey dial finally! As I have the black dial as a separate option, think I'd have the grey installed when the watch arrives. Too many blacks in my collection at the moment.

Let's hope we'd see the updated tweak soon.


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry guys, but the black dial looks way better than the grey one. Even if they improve the sunburst-effect of the grey dial and this way improving the tone of the grey (which current has some sort of plastic touch to me), the black will always be the better choice. It looks more vintage and more classy. The grey dial (in combination with the NATO) gives the watch a much more modern appearance which honestly does not fit a tribute of a vintage classic watch.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

For my eye the gold pops a lot nicer on the black dial. Although it looks like the gold on the hands and indices is a different finish between the two finished dial shots we've seen. Perhaps it's just the lighting....


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just paid to preorder one via their site whilst getting a haircut in Bali (the way you do) & I know I should read through the past entries to see when it is due, but can anyone quickly enlighten me as to the ETD? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

jsj11 said:


> Just paid to preorder one via their site whilst getting a haircut in Bali (the way you do) & I know I should read through the past entries to see when it is due, but can anyone quickly enlighten me as to the ETD? Thanks in advance.


All going well April/May. I recently bought a tactico from one of their campaigns and the timing was spot on. Just wish their communication was better.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

The mismatch between the chapter ring and the dial sealed the deal for me. The hands also look better with the black dial. I have Dagaz TII with the charcoal sunburst dial, which is almost black. That would be acceptable to me. I don't think they are going to make the dial that dark? Not sure what I'm going to do with the extra dial, but that is how it is going to have to be? Still looking forward to receiving the watch.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Ready to sign up for one, just waiting on a return mail from Ana before I proceed.
I really like the grey sunburst dial. Won't be ordering the black dial.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

A confirmation that they received my second payment will be nice.


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Larry23 said:


> I just wish seiko wasn't so obsessed with this kind of chapter rings. I prefer a clean solid chapter ring and the minute markings on the dial and not on the chapter ring


....and could of saved us from all from the multiple " my Seiko chapter ring is mis-aligned" posts as well!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I paid via paypal directly on their site and have a paypal payment receipt on Friday morning Spanish time but nothing from them directly, despite an email to them via their site after I had sent the payment. Given that my payment was accepted, I am presuming that they are still available to order but slightly worried as not heard from them. As I am outside Europe I was charged Euro390 - though not sure how much I will have to pay overall . 

Can anyone confirm that they are still available to order, given I am so late to the party and what I have read on this thread, and if so how much extra will I have to pay? - Thanks in advance


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

First installment via PayPal was 130 euro, 2nd was 235. Not sure what 390 euro is meant to cover. Pricing info is in first post.

Plenty of spots available per reservation list http://www.clubokies.com/t4953-eleccion-de-numero


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

same here, I paid same day as you jsj11 and no response. I paid 390 EUR too and have not idea about value of final payment and what I will get. There are no information about that on their web.
But I am relaxed, remember this is actually managed by Crepas company = experienced guys (Ana and others) and they have done many projects before.
I suppose they count how much free slots they have, because they do not want to make pypal refund because it costs fees.

I wish more info, sure, but I know we all get what we paid for...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wise words 


Deepdive said:


> same here, I paid same day as you jsj11 and no response. I paid 390 EUR too and have not idea about value of final payment and what I will get. There are no information about that on their web.
> But I am relaxed, remember this is actually managed by Crepas company = experienced guys (Ana and others) and they have done many projects before.
> I suppose they count how much free slots they have, because they do not want to make pypal refund because it costs fees.
> 
> I wish more info, sure, but I know we all get what we paid for...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> I paid via paypal directly on their site and have a paypal payment receipt on Friday morning Spanish time but nothing from them directly, despite an email to them via their site after I had sent the payment. Given that my payment was accepted, I am presuming that they are still available to order but slightly worried as not heard from them. As I am outside Europe I was charged Euro390 - though not sure how much I will have to pay overall .
> 
> Can anyone confirm that they are still available to order, given I am so late to the party and what I have read on this thread, and if so how much extra will I have to pay? - Thanks in advance


They are definitely still available to order, as per their latest update of the reservation name list on 5th Feb.

The first payment was Euro 125 and second payment was Euro 225. I paid Euro 130, and Euro 235, total so far Euro 365, the extra being the Paypal fees. Don't know what your Euro 390 covers .....

The final payment amount will depend on your selected package, choice of either nato, rubber and bracelet combinations, black dial (if chosen), + shipping. Was quoted around Euro 69 shipping to Malaysia earlier.

Regards,


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

All the info is on the Clubokies forum (...in Spanish), since they initiated the project:
Proyecto ANKO

Project details are here (though this hasn't been updated in a while):
PROYECTO ANKO: POR CLUBOKIES by TACTICO WATCHES

The most recent list of payments is here (this gets updated at intervals, last update 20th Jan):
PRIMER LISTADO DE PAGOS.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

From the presentation


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Just saw the side by side pics posted on the Club Okies forum. Gonna go with the black dial. No doubt in my mind now. Can you really have too many black divers?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Makes the black dial look even more appealing in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Black dial looks like any other black dialed watch. The grey dial gives the watch depth in my opinion, so Grey dial it is.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Those pics make the grey dial look better. However, I'll still be opting for the black dial as I still think the gold accents pop more.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Black dial for me.
FYI, the ClubOkies site does say that we need to let Tactico know which dial we want installed.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Will keep the grey.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

If the choice was either or, it would take some thought, but plain black is just not worth an extra 42 euros.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

You only need to let Tactico know if you want the *black* dial installed - grey is default, so if you want grey you don't need to take any action.

There is also an up-to-date list of payments here:
LISTADO 2º PAGO ANKO If you think you have made a second payment but *don't* have a green 'OK' against your name/number then get in touch with them - they say they recieved a few payments without enough details to be able to allocate them correctly.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Read the latest clubokies thread and it was mentioned that the black dial use additional 35 plus VAT.
Anna email previously did mention 42...

Still cannot decide if is worth getting the black dial. Argh!

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

35 plus VAT is 42


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

From these latest pics, the grey looks vibrant and classy.

The black looks pretty flat and boring, and very similar to everything else that I have .... really don't need that !

Regards,


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I just received an email from Ana wanting to know if I want the black dial and which dial I wanted installed. She mentioned that watch should be completed by the end of May based on awaiting confirmation from the factory.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Will watch out for email from Anna.
Think I will stick with the grey dial (thanks to Phlabrooy earlier post) as well.

Is everyone taking the package with the bracelet or without?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Is everyone taking the package with the bracelet or without?


I went with the Nato + Rubber package, since I don't think the original watch came with a bracelet ..... I saw somewhere the bracelet is available separately for Euro 90.

They originally mentioned a BC strap, but now it has changed to an Iso ? Is that right ?

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> They originally mentioned a BC strap, but now it has changed to an Iso ? Is that right ?
> 
> Regards,


Extracted from forum using Google translation:
this 4th belt is a belt.ISOFRANE.kind as to take theDECOMASTER.project, exclusive straps watches Crepes and tactical in.BLACK.color with solid closing machining and engraved with the logo of tactical this closure will be unique to this belt..

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Guess we'll find out more about this later.

Regards,


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

i have number 92 m.p- ok (my initials) the ok signifies i am paid up.she is a beauty. and i paid for the bracelet. there was 3 choices.rubber,rubber and nato, and last was with bracelet .


----------



## gorgon777 (May 6, 2007)

itranslator said:


> Thanks for the update. Will watch out for email from Anna.
> Think I will stick with the grey dial (thanks to Phlabrooy earlier post) as well.
> 
> Is everyone taking the package with the bracelet or without?


I paid for everything all the straps including the extra dial.

Thanks


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

There is a post on ClubOkies about some didymo straps being available (not sure what the connection is to the Anko project). Found their website: www.didymostraps.com
Based on this photo








The Legacy BB Lite looks like it would go pretty good with the Anko, though a little matchy with the golden brown thread.
Anyone ever get a strap from these guys?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

I got confirmation for my two payments from Ana, and chose to go with the full package including the black dial, but having the grey dial come installed. This is my first pre-order...and it's also the most expensive watch I will own. I hope my tastes don't change in 3 months time! It's an exciting and scary feeling!


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

TheTitusFactor said:


> I got confirmation for my two payments from Ana, and chose to go with the full package including the black dial, but having the grey dial come installed. This is my first pre-order...and it's also the most expensive watch I will own. I hope my tastes don't change in 3 months time! It's an exciting and scary feeling!


This is exactly how it should be! I also almost cant wait. You did well! I am proud of you! :-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there a way to get just the nato strap?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

According to the Clubokies forum page that has all the project info, the basic package is NATO + rubber.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Is there a way to get just the nato strap?


The following is all the available options:

1. Watch+NATO strap+ Rubber strap: 475 euros.
2. Watch+ bracelet+ NATO strap: 529 euros.
3. Watch+bracelet+NATO strap+Rubber strap: 549 euros.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I mean the strap separately, and not with the entire watch/package. =)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> I mean the strap separately, and not with the entire watch/package. =)


I've seen no other pricing released yet. You could always email Ana at Tactico.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Be happy to sell mine when it arrives. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

How many pieces is this limited edition?


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

As far as I know they build as much as been ordered until they start the production.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I was under the impression that is 300. Slots still available.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

So I just got a email from Anna and wants to confirm all my info. She is asking to re-confirm the watch package. Was going with the full kit and grey dial at $549. But now I don't know as the black dial was originally shown and really like it. But I can't count the number of black dials I have. The grey would be different and I could save a few euros. How hard is it to change the dial or the cost from a watch repair place. I'm thinking I would not swamp out the dial. I think both will look good. Anyone know of a photo or photo coming with a pic of the grey dial on the bracelet yet. So far I can't find any. This is going to be nice either way but that black dial really pops! #95


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I just responded to my email as well. I got the black dial installed and full kit. I'm sure the email for the final payment will come sometime in the near future.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Amazonracer said:


> So I just got a email from Anna and wants to confirm all my info. She is asking to re-confirm the watch package. Was going with the full kit and grey dial at $549. But now I don't know as the black dial was originally shown and really like it. But I can't count the number of black dials I have. The grey would be different and I could save a few euros. How hard is it to change the dial or the cost from a watch repair place. I'm thinking I would not swamp out the dial. I think both will look good. Anyone know of a photo or photo coming with a pic of the grey dial on the bracelet yet. So far I can't find any. This is going to be nice either way but that black dial really pops! #95


The Club Okies site said no more pics would be coming. I ordered the black dial installed. My .02 is if you don,t order the black dial now, you probably won't be able to order it a later date. Now we wait patiently.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

I placed my order... full kit July 25th. Haven't heard from Ana since 2nd payment confirmation... kinda glad.
Still haven't decided which dial color i want installed! o| Help!!!
#56


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> I placed my order... full kit July 25th. Haven't heard from Ana since 2nd payment confirmation... kinda glad.
> Still haven't decided which dial color i want installed! o| Help!!!
> #56


I went black dial, as I got hung up on how the black chapter ring looked on the grey dial. Grey chapter ring would have pushed me in the other direction. 
Not sure if that helps you make up your mind. 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Must not spend money on preorder Must not spend money on preorder Must not spend money on preorder


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> I placed my order... full kit July 25th. Haven't heard from Ana since 2nd payment confirmation... kinda glad.
> Still haven't decided which dial color i want installed! o| Help!!!
> #56


I posted this merge I did of both dials a few pages back. I'm not sure if it will help you or not.

I went with the black dial only because I preferred its contrast with the gold hands and applied markers.

Ultimately you will have to go with the one that makes your eyes the happiest.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Jerry P said:


> I posted this merge I did of both dials a few pages back. I'm not sure if it will help you or not. I went with the black dial only because I preferred its contrast with the gold hands and applied markers. Ultimately you will have to go with the one that makes your eyes the happiest.


Thank you. That's very helpful.
I think black it is though grey also looks great.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

One other thing I really love about this watch is how nicely proportioned hands are. I love watches where the minute and second hand make it all the way out to the chapter ring. I think too many dive watches have hands that are a bit too short. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

Got the full kit and went for the black dial. Another black dial diver! But I think it is the best choice.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just got an e mail from Ana, requesting all my information again for confirmation, and also to confirm whether or not I wanted the Black dial.

Also requested my package confirmation, so things should be moving over there now, I guess .....

I suppose all else is on schedule .

Regards,


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just received an email from Ana, went with the Black dial and full kit. Really considered the Grey dial but the chapter ring being black changed my mind. Now the wait!!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Also went with the black dial (already have a OVM 2 with greyish dial).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedlinarkrage (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi guys! Have anyone of you tried to contact them thru their contact form on their website and received an answer? I'm asking because I did it a couple days ago and still have no response. :-(


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Sedlinarkrage said:


> Hi guys! Have anyone of you tried to contact them thru their contact form on their website and received an answer? I'm asking because I did it a couple days ago and still have no response. :-(


They're probably just really busy. It can take a while (more than two days) for them to get back to you. I believe there are only two of them running both Crepas and Tactico.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Received email from Ana too... It was difficult deciding on the dial colour... But went for the grey eventually... Didn't mind the black chapter ring and if you look at the rendering in page 1 of this thread, seems like it was intended to be that way...?? 

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Same here! I am overly happy that they offered the black dial as an option. First picture that I saw of this watch was with the black dial and that was it! Not sure if I would have ordered the watch with the grey dial...

I would go even further: our Spanish amigos wanted to produce something really special and in my mind it got wrong. They keep on talking about the "sunburst" effect which the grey dial simply does not have. At least the pictures of the protos I saw...

On the other hand: Sobre gustar no hay disputa! ;-)

Nick


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I go with grey dial, I just dont want to pay 50 EUR (with vat incl) for another dial.

I have same color configuration on the way this week (karlskrona with black bezel and grey dial)


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I also received an email for information confirmation. I haven't responded yet because I am quite torn between the two dial colors. Although I am leaning towards the grey dial. I am in for the full package anyway so I can change out the dials at a later date if I choose to.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

I ordered both and let the black one to be first choice.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I ended up choosing the black, since from the photos I think it will end up being the classier option. And, as it it is hard to really tell how the look will work out from photos of prototypes, that leaves the option of changing it later open.

The list of improvements to the prototype they have said they are making for the production version (Google + a little human translated from the Clubokies forum):

- Change gray dial finish from matte to satin (as per renders).
- Increase the sunburst effect on the grey dial.
- Make '1000m' text fractionally larger.
- Domed sapphire.
- Improved antireflective coating
- Make the lume pearl in the anglerfish engraving on the caseback non-protruding.
- Adjustments to the case to achieve a monoblock effect.
- Improved lume.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I cheapen out and go for the basic package without the black dial.

Thought I will spend the savings to get the Legacy BB lite strap from didymoStrapS instead. That's was like 2.5 weeks ago. Hopefully is ready for delivery soon.










Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice looking strap.



itranslator said:


> I cheapen out and go for the basic package without the black dial.
> 
> Thought I will spend the savings to get the Legacy BB lite strap from didymoStrapS instead. That's was like 2.5 weeks ago. Hopefully is ready for delivery soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

So any news about a possible release date??


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Larry23 said:


> So any news about a possible release date??


It's not going to be "released" for the public to buy. You have to place a pre-order. Delivery will start around the end of May hopefully.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

TheTitusFactor said:


> It's not going to be "released" for the public to buy. You have to place a pre-order. Delivery will start around the end of May hopefully.


Yes I meant delivery thank you


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

It would be nice to have an update of some sort from Tactico on how they are travelling. I hate when it goes quiet for so long.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

It has been very piss poor updating on their part. Their speed in replying to e-mails is just as bad.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Still estimated for May


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

So I sent these guys an email through their website form notifying that I want to order the Anko (they asked to communicate before paying). That was two days ago and still no news. Are they slow in their communication or should I try with Facebook?


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

It takes a few days because the manufacture 2 watches at the moment. The Deco and the Anko. But Ana gives always an answer. I bought 3 watches from them and it always works fine.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

msl_laubo said:


> It takes a few days because the manufacture 2 watches at the moment. The Deco and the Anko. But Ana gives always an answer. I bought 3 watches from them and it always works fine.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Well that was a quick response! Thanks


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

So a week after sending my first email I tried to contact them through facebook and I got a reply back in 5 mins! They asked for my email and said that they would answer as soon as possible.
Sadly that was 2-3 days ago and still nothing. That's really disappointing. Mostly because I am thinking what will happen if I have a problem with the watch or if I need to send it for a service..


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Did you use the before email?
[email protected]

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

itranslator said:


> Did you use the before email?
> [email protected]
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


I tried both ways 1) through their website form and 2) direct email at this address.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

While the wait continue...
Guess will have to make do with this in the meantime.
Strap is finished and hopefully on its way soon.


























Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ That's a beautiful strap, but not for me unfortunately ....

I wear my watches 24/7, so need something water friendly !!!

Regards,


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

itranslator said:


> While the wait continue...
> Guess will have to make do with this in the meantime.
> Strap is finished and hopefully on its way soon.
> 
> ...


Waiting for the same strap, that came out nice.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

itranslator said:


> While the wait continue...
> Guess will have to make do with this in the meantime.
> Strap is finished and hopefully on its way soon.
> 
> ...


Still thinking about this strap. How long did it take for him to make it?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Still thinking about this strap. How long did it take for him to make it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Around mid Feb.

Ricard has a full time job so it will depend on his work schedule as well. There was a week that he was away on business travel.

He did mention he will prioritize for Anko buyer.

The experience so far has been great and he is always quick with my queries.

Can't wait for strap to travel all the way here to Singapore. Probably another 2 weeks before it get here.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

itranslator said:


> Around mid Feb.
> 
> Ricard has a full time job so it will depend on his work schedule as well. There was a week that he was away on business travel.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Strap looks great ?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Around mid Feb.
> 
> Ricard has a full time job so it will depend on his work schedule as well. There was a week that he was away on business travel.
> 
> ...


May I know what's your wrist size and which strap length have you purchased? I am keen on the Legacy BB too.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

LEGACY - BB / Lite - Strap + Sterile BB clasp 
Strap Length/ Wrist Size: 120/75 - wrist 6.0-6.5 
Lug / Buckle Width: 22/18mm
Number of Holes: 5 
Thread Color: Gold

Above is my order. Wrist size is 6.5 inches. If you are going for the BB buckle, 22/18 mm is the only option for the combination.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I like this strap a lot, very good match. I think I am going to get one.


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

itranslator said:


> LEGACY - BB / Lite - Strap + Sterile BB clasp
> Strap Length/ Wrist Size: 120/75 - wrist 6.0-6.5
> Lug / Buckle Width: 22/18mm
> Number of Holes: 5
> ...


Thank you itranslator!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

conquistador said:


> Thank you itranslator!


Happy to share. 
I told him to decide if I need 3 or 5 holes based on my wrist size . From the pictures he sent, looks like he goes for 3.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Not bad!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Ricard has sent me a couple of pictures with black stiching.

He also mentioned that he has set aside 10 straps for Anko customers but will open slots for another 5 more.
















Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Can someone please share the source for those straps. I went back a few pages but may have missed it.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

www.didymostraps.com
You can email Ricard for queries didymost[email protected]

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi to everyone!!! I'm Ricard, the strapmaker and owner of didymoStrapS and working now for Anko project as external source of straps. Thanks to all for very good words and opinions about my straps and specially for Anko straps.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

ricardmg said:


> Hi to everyone!!! I'm Ricard, the strapmaker and owner of didymoStrapS and working now for Anko project as external source of straps. Thanks to all for very good words and opinions about my straps and specially for Anko straps.


Order placed through your website Ricard!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Order placed through your website Ricard!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Thanks mate!
But you put 22/20mm width size. For BB sterile deployant buckle is 22/18mm. I assume this size for your strap, isn't it?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

ricardmg said:


> Thanks mate!
> But you put 22/20mm width size. For BB sterile deployant buckle is 22/18mm. I assume this size for your strap, isn't it?


Emailed you. Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

Larry23 said:


> Not bad!
> 
> View attachment 7512842


:-s where is this pic from???


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

itranslator said:


> www.didymostraps.com
> You can email Ricard for queries [email protected]
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Thanks


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome. I also placed on order about 2 days ago. Looking forward to it. I went with the 22/22 mm.


ricardmg said:


> Hi to everyone!!! I'm Ricard, the strapmaker and owner of didymoStrapS and working now for Anko project as external source of straps. Thanks to all for very good words and opinions about my straps and specially for Anko straps.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

kecsmade said:


> :-s where is this pic from???


Mine, just got it!

(Kidding ofc. It's from instagram probably from the presentation)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Larry23 said:


> Mine, just got it!
> 
> (Kidding ofc. It's from instagram probably from the presentation)


ClubOkies or Tactico? Do have a link? I couldn't find either.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Found it on instagram.. Posted 3 months ago.I suspect is just the prototype from Dec.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> ClubOkies or Tactico? Do have a link? I couldn't find either.


No idea. Just found it in Google images while browsing anko pictures


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

This combination of the black dial, the golden applications and the bracelet is the reason why I ordered this fabulous watch!!! b-)


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

Larry23 said:


> Mine, just got it!
> 
> (Kidding ofc. It's from instagram probably from the presentation)


:rodekaart no jokes on this! Waiting for the Anko is a serious pain/illness and raising false hopes should be punished (e.g. by postponing the delivery by additional 2 weeks for the announcer)! ;-)

On clubokies they just confirmed, that eveything is in schedule, so I am hoping for may latest.
Untill then Ricards BB-Lite, which I should recieve the next days, will ease the pain


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

kecsmade said:


> :rodekaart no jokes on this! Waiting for the Anko is a serious pain/illness and raising false hopes should be punished (e.g. by postponing the delivery by additional 2 weeks for the announcer)! ;-)


Well..I don't know what got into me but I pre ordered 2 watches and in fact the second one is expected for delivery in July..that was indeed a sad joke lol


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wish we could see more "on the wrist" type shots rather than the stylised studio pics - which never really give you an idea what it will look like on different types of wrist. It would help make the wait a little more bearable.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

jsj11 said:


> Wish we could see more "on the wrist" type shots rather than the stylised studio pics - which never really give you an idea what it will look like on different types of wrist. It would help make the wait a little more bearable.


Maybe you've seen this shot before but here's one more wrist shot. If it's any consolation, the Anko is only 48MM L2L and should fit everyone great.


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> Maybe you've seen this shot before but here's one more wrist shot. If it's any consolation, the Anko is only 48MM L2L and should fit everyone great.
> 
> View attachment 7573746


I recognize this strap... It's a LEGACY BB Lite!!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I found this link today looking while hunting google for more Anko photos. Some may have seen it, others not. Here it is... Tiempo Dinámico: ANKO DE T.A.C.T.I.C.O/CLUBOKIES ESFERA GRIS.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Those are reposts of the pics released on clubokies


----------



## wchsailor (Feb 6, 2011)

One of affordable diver with better aesthetics of 2016, IMO.


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Only 1 LEGACY BB-LITE strap available for first batch (15 straps)...!!!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Strap has arrived!
Quick and dirty pic using my mobile. Can't wait for to fit it on Anko.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks great! How does it feel/wear?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

kecsmade said:


> Looks great! How does it feel/wear?


It actually wear very comfortable and nice. Wear it for half a day and it already conform to my wrist.

Is just a little loose now but I believe it will fit perfectly with the Anko as it has a slightly shorter lug to lug.

Very happy that I took the plunged.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Riverbeaver (Oct 5, 2015)

supawabb said:


> I found this link today looking while hunting google for more Anko photos. Some may have seen it, others not. Here it is... Tiempo Dinámico: ANKO DE T.A.C.T.I.C.O/CLUBOKIES ESFERA GRIS.


SW, thanks for the pic link. It helped me out. I didn't know the default color is grey. If you want the black dial it's an extra 42 Euros. You get both dials and Tactico installs the one you want, with the other being put in the box as a spare. :think: I didn't know that and the website doesn't specify.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Super cool looking bronze from CREPAS TACTICO. Have to look into this one some more. From looking at the pics lug to lug might be a problem for me. Nice looking watch though.



supawabb said:


> I found this link today looking while hunting google for more Anko photos. Some may have seen it, others not. Here it is... Tiempo Dinámico: ANKO DE T.A.C.T.I.C.O/CLUBOKIES ESFERA GRIS.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

GDub said:


> Super cool looking bronze from CREPAS TACTICO. Have to look into this one some more. From looking at the pics lug to lug might be a problem for me. Nice looking watch though.


seems this is a bronze version of the original TACTICO tc1.


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

itranslator said:


> It actually wear very comfortable and nice. Wear it for half a day and it already conform to my wrist.
> 
> Is just a little loose now but I believe it will fit perfectly with the Anko as it has a slightly shorter lug to lug.
> 
> Very happy that I took the plunged...


:-! thx!


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

And here I show golden brown stitching for Legacy BB Lite:



















What do you prefer, gilt stitching, black or golden brown?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

ricardmg said:


> And here I show golden brown stitching for Legacy BB Lite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color is this stitching? 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

Is it just me or is this watch taking forever!


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> What color is this stitching?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is gilt stitching


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

ricardmg said:


> This is gilt stitching


For the Anko, I prefer the gilt stitching. Golden brown would be nice in general, but I will go gilt for the Anko. 
Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> For the Anko, I prefer the gilt stitching. Golden brown would be nice in general, but I will go gilt for the Anko.
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Order updated according to your last changes!


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

I wander if anyone is aware when the shipping is estimated?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

June I believe 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Come on Anko! 
Nothing new, just posting this photo to pass the time. Couple more months...









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't mind waiting, but I hate the silence.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

We must be getting closer to delivery. I recieved an email on Wednesday from Vanessa at Crepas to confirm my shipping address:



"Refering the ANKO model could you confirm the delivery address (street, zip code and telephone number) in order we can arrange the parcel when the watch is ready to be sent".


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> We must be getting closer to delivery. I recieved an email on Wednesday from Vanessa at Crepas to confirm my shipping address:
> 
> 
> 
> "Refering the ANKO model could you confirm the delivery address (street, zip code and telephone number) in order we can arrange the parcel when the watch is ready to be sent".


Now that's good news!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Didn't Anna reach out early March for confirmation of address and the to finalise options?

Anyway I made the final payment yesterday in advance. There is indication that Singapore dollars is going to weaken so I thought I might try to save myself a couple of Starbucks.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't even remember what the last payment supposed to be...hope they send me something. No email yet to me.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

tako_watch said:


> I don't even remember what the last payment supposed to be...hope they send me something. No email yet to me.


i am waiting for it too. They e-mailed me for the first 2 payments, I am guessing they will for the last one as well.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> We must be [GOOGLEVID][/GOOGLEVID]getting closer to delivery. I recieved an email on Wednesday from Vanessa at Crepas to confirm my shipping address:
> 
> 
> 
> "Refering the ANKO model could you confirm the delivery address (street, zip code and telephone number) in order we can arrange the parcel when the watch is ready to be sent".


Well, I sure hope so .... 
Anna contacted me about all that info almost 2 months ago, and a lot of silence since !!!

Regards,


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

tako_watch said:


> I don't even remember what the last payment supposed to be...hope they send me something. No email yet to me.


I believe the final payment for the full kit will be 310€. This included the EMS courier. I haven't been requested to make this final payment yet either.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Just want to clarify that last payment is not due yet.
I have went ahead to request to make the payment hoping to hedge against unknow FX variation against USD. Is basically confirming the amount and making the payment using the CC option on their website.

Sorry if I have caused any confusion.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Think I just got in on the party. Better late than never. Just received an email from Anna and sent my first two payments. Pretty happy right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

FireMonk3y said:


> Think I just got in on the party. Better late than never. Just received an email from Anna and sent my first two payments. Pretty happy right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear that she got back to you!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> We must be getting closer to delivery. I recieved an email on Wednesday from Vanessa at Crepas to confirm my shipping address:
> 
> 
> 
> "Refering the ANKO model could you confirm the delivery address (street, zip code and telephone number) in order we can arrange the parcel when the watch is ready to be sent".


I made the two first payments, I did confirm my details for delivery but since, still no news about the last payment which is supposed to be 45 days before delivery, I have to say that I am a little bit anxious about this silence.


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Same here. This should be the same status for all of us.

I hope that the Creators can shorten the 45 days between last payment and delivery.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

No worries , guys. On FB they posted the testing from KUM for being pressure tested up to 1000m. After that testing delivery will come up shortly. Same was when I bought the crepas Cayman from them. They are really good guys.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

I asked for a final payment including shipping. Its been so long I don't even know how much the watch is. The total with shipping to Arizona, full kit with black dial installed is $660 Euros. So the watch in this configuration in dollars is $761.00 rounded if any one has loss track.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Amazonracer said:


> I asked for a final payment including shipping. Its been so long I don't even know how much the watch is. The total with shipping to Arizona, full kit with black dial installed is $660 Euros. So the watch in this configuration in dollars is $761.00 rounded if any one has loss track.


69 euros shipping for you. Seems a bit steep.


----------



## gorgon777 (May 6, 2007)

taike said:


> 69 euros shipping for you. Seems a bit steep.


69 Euros seems about right. For a big package going through a courier (usually DHL), going from Europe to America, that is actually cheap. I pay a flat fee of 55 dollars from the US to the caribbean for a letter using Fedex. If I sent a package, the price goes up from there.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

There's an update at Clubokies and also request for final payment.

Below extracted using google translate
----------------------------------------------------------
We have a projected ship date of our ANKO..

In early July shipments always be taken and when everything goes well..By ta.ctico they have all set now is that the manufacturer begins assembly movements..The boxes are already all ready and finished..

The bracelets are manufactured ending (like the end link's)..

Therefore we will start making the last payment.
--------------------------------------------------------------

2 more months!

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

That was supposed to be ready in May..great


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

itranslator said:


> There's an update at Clubokies and also request for final payment.
> 
> Below extracted using google translate
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...


They should be sending out an email request for this final payment as well. They'll need to mention the amount as everyone ordered a different package.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> They should be sending out an email request for this final payment as well. They'll need to mention the amount as everyone ordered a different package.


And also to confirm shipment cost. 
I got hit 69 Eur as well.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

itranslator said:


> And also to confirm shipment cost.
> I got hit 69 Eur as well.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


That's what I was quoted as well. I believe the final payment (shipping included) for the full package will be 310€.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope Crepas sends out final invoices for remaining balance. At this point I only have a rough guess of my final balance.


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

itranslator said:


> And also to confirm shipment cost.
> I got hit 69 Eur as well.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Hi itranslator, you're based in Singapore? 69 Euros for shipping is steep.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

conquistador said:


> Hi itranslator, you're based in Singapore? 69 Euros for shipping is steep.


Nothing much we can do about it. 
This is indeed the most expensive shipment I have paid by far. Previous experience...

Borealis - USD45
Steinhart - Eur30
H2O/Helberg - Eur55

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

conquistador said:


> Hi itranslator, you're based in Singapore? 69 Euros for shipping is steep.


Yes, that was the figure Ana gave me for shipping too. I asked her for the shipping cost long before I placed my order, sometime last July.

Wonder if it is a flat rate ?

Regards,


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

69€ is a bit steep. It works out to $101 CAD, ouch!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I consider it a bargain, if I had to go pick it up myself. 
Fuel isnt cheap and either is the vehicles used to transport our watches.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

mekenical said:


> I consider it a bargain, if I had to go pick it up myself.
> Fuel isnt cheap and either is the vehicles used to transport our watches.


Yes but modern transportation costs are not based on a single item only. Your watch is going to travel along with thousands other items thus the reduction of cost per unit is massive no matter how much the fuel costs. I have sent packages with similar weight from Europe to America and Asia with less than 15$. In my opinion 69€ is too much even for an insured high priority package


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Double post sorry &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

69 euros is relatively expensive, but not out of reason, assuming it is fast shipping with insurance, and have you considered the weight of the included waterproof case in the kit (it doesn't specify, but this might be a small pelican case or something like that)?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

This Anko delivery news was posted Tuesday night on the Clubokies site. Looks like about 2 more months.

(Google translation)
--ANKO statement delivery date. We have a projected ship date of our ANKO. In early July shipments always be taken and when everything goes well. By ta.c.t.i.c.o. have all set now is that the manufacturer begins assembly movements. The boxes are already all ready and finished. The bracelets are manufactured ending (like the end link's). Therefore we will start making the last payment.

Let's remember payments until now: PAYMENT 1 125 € 2nd payment € 225 2 Total payments: 350 € (If someone has done more than these 350 € payment to calculate or talk to t.a.c.t.i.c.o. to see the total you have to pay) 
This third installment that remains to be done will have to pay the difference as the pack that everyone has chosen.

Recall prices: PACK RUBBER + NATO: € 475 + VAT (€ 574.75) PACK BRACELET + NATO: € 529 + VAT (€ 640.09) PACK BRACELET + RUBBER + NATO: € 549 + VAT (€ 664.29) BLACK SPHERE 35 € + VAT (42,35 €) Shipping: 5 € for shipping in national territory. For shipments outside Spain, contact t.a.c.t.i.c.o. *Payment Deadline 30/05/2016* Regards, tactical. & Staff ANKO (ClubOkieS)--

Source Clubokies


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

For 69euros it should be a courier company (fedex / DHL). If it's for EMS then it is expensive and in my experience is not much quicker than normal registered post - all depends where it is sent from though.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

DaveD said:


> For shipments outside Spain, contact t.a.c.t.i.c.o. *Payment Deadline 30/05/2016*


Well, if that's the case, I hope they send out e mails to all of us, advising our correct final payments, so as to avoid any hassles !

Regards,


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

jsj11 said:


> For 69euros it should be a courier company (fedex / DHL). If it's for EMS then it is expensive and in my experience is not much quicker than normal registered post - all depends where it is sent from though.


As per an email I received from Ana back in February, it will ship by DHL Express.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Well, if that's the case, I hope they send out e mails to all of us, advising our correct final payments, so as to avoid any hassles !
> 
> Regards,


They'll have to send an email out requesting the final payment. I'm sure we'll all be seeing it soon. Not everyone purchasing this watch is following the ClubOkieS thread.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> They'll have to send an email out requesting the final payment. I'm sure we'll all be seeing it soon. Not everyone purchasing this watch is following the ClubOkieS thread.


That's exactly what I was thinking ......

The only announcements come out on the ClubOkies and Spanish sites. Even the request for second payment and the deadline was not announced anywhere else outside their Spanish sites. 
There are quite a lot of outside customers too, I believe, most of whom don't understand Spanish !

Here's hoping we get the info as required.

Regards,


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I would like to see an invoice showing the first 2 payment have been made and the balance due for the final payment.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

dpage said:


> I would like to see an invoice showing the first 2 payment have been made and the balance due for the final payment.


Here's the link to the updated list. If you've paid both payments, it says "OK OK". You'll need to know what number watch you have.

LISTADO ACTUALIZADO INSCRITOS PROYECTO ANKO


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am kind of late to this thread. Is the watch still available for pre-order? I went to their website and there is still an option for reserve. With a price of 475 euros, is that the price everyone paying? Thanks


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

ninja123 said:


> Hello everyone, I am kind of late to this thread. Is the watch still available for pre-order? I went to their website and there is still an option for reserve. With a price of 475 euros, is that the price everyone paying? Thanks


Best to email Anna at [email protected]
Prices depending on options are stated in OP.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

ninja123 said:


> Hello everyone, I am kind of late to this thread. Is the watch still available for pre-order? I went to their website and there is still an option for reserve. With a price of 475 euros, is that the price everyone paying? Thanks


Hi. You will have to pay 390 EU initially. The final amount depends. Once you pay you will receive an email explaining the options available. For me it took 2 weeks to receive the email so don't be frustrated. I found that the fastest way to contact them is through facebook as they reply almost immediately. I suggest you do that since they want you to contact them once you make the payment.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, I'm fully paid up, now just the waiting!

(And trying to keep anticipation within reasonable bounds )


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ninja123 said:


> Hello everyone, I am kind of late to this thread. Is the watch still available for pre-order? I went to their website and there is still an option for reserve. With a price of 475 euros, is that the price everyone paying? Thanks


Well according to the latest list of purchasers, compiled about 5 days ago, there should be around 30 pieces still available.

475 Euros was the basic price, with the rubber and Nato strap. The other combinations also include the bracelet as well. Also whether or not you want the black dial, and finally the shipping charges.

Best would be to contact Ana with your requirements.

Regards,


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> Well according to the latest list of purchasers, compiled about 5 days ago, there should be around 30 pieces still available.
> 
> 475 Euros was the basic price, with the rubber and Nato strap. The other combinations also include the bracelet as well. Also whether or not you want the black dial, and finally the shipping charges.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I went ahead and place an order through their website. But reading some posts here about how slow they respond, I didn't want to wait til then to order.

The watch seems pretty chunky with the bracelet. Do you think it will fit a 6.75in wrist? I bought a borealis scorpionfish and the bracelet is too big even with all the links taken out haha..


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> Thank you! I went ahead and place an order through their website. But reading some posts here about how slow they respond, I didn't want to wait til then to order.
> 
> The watch seems pretty chunky with the bracelet. Do you think it will fit a 6.75in wrist? I bought a borealis scorpionfish and the bracelet is too big even with all the links taken out haha..


L2L is only 48MM. You're good to go. b-)


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Nothing new here guys. Maybe this has been posted before but I've never seen it. It's just a photo from Tactico's Facebook page of the Anko used in reference to the 1000M pressure testing session. It's a very handsome watch I must say.









Here's another great shot just for the hell of it.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

After days of researching, I start to think if paying 750 usd is worth it for this watch. I know that people buy this watch for the seiko marinemaster heritage. But as in quality and value wise, is it on par with other divers with similar price points? To name a few, squale 50 atmos, oris aquis, chris ward trident, and even the steinharts. What is your thought?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$750 can buy you a lot of what these days it all boils down to if you like this particular style. Crepas / tactico seems to have an excellent reputation though I do not own any of their watches myself.

Are the shape and dimensions of the watch to your satisfaction. What would you buy instead if you didn't get this one? Do you like homages?

Ultimately it's just a watch. Your life will not change significantly for the better or the worse because of a $750 watch. Only you can adequately decide if this is where you want to spend your money. Do a little research on the brand and you'll see that most people are very happy with the quality of their products





Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello there. Thank you for the input. I definitely like the style as I always wanted a seiko mm300. and the dimension of the watch seems like a good fit. I have been eyeing the tudor bb black for awhile. Coincidently these two share some similarity and that is why it draws me to this watch. But the tudor is a lot more money. I think I'll give this a try.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ninja123 said:


> Hello there. Thank you for the input. I definitely like the style as I always wanted a seiko mm300. and the dimension of the watch seems like a good fit. I have been eyeing the tudor bb black for awhile. Coincidently these two share some similarity and that is why it draws me to this watch. But the tudor is a lot more money. I think I'll give this a try.


For what it's worth the mm300 and the Tudor black Bay do not wear anything alike at all and when you're holding them in your hand they don't resemble each other in any way whatsoever.

I have an MM300 i am selling and have been shopping BB at dealers so I'm fairly confident in my assessment.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> For what it's worth the mm300 and the Tudor black Bay do not wear anything alike at all and when you're holding them in your hand they don't resemble each other in any way whatsoever.
> 
> I have an MM300 i am selling and have been shopping BB at dealers so I'm fairly confident in my assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry I didn't mean the say they wear the same. It was strictly design (gold accent and black dial). But it is good to know they are 2 different animals for those (including myself) who owns neither.

By the way have you pulled the trigger on the bb? Which model?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ninja123 said:


> Sorry I didn't mean the say they wear the same. It was strictly design (gold accent and black dial). But it is good to know they are 2 different animals for those (including myself) who owns neither.
> 
> By the way have you pulled the trigger on the bb? Which model?


Not till I sell my SBDX012. The Black Bay Black is what i would get. Though the Red is really nice as well. Waiting on new in house movement as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not till I sell my SBDX012. The Black Bay Black is what i would get. Though the Red is really nice as well. Waiting on new in house movement as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yea I think black one is the way to go. Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Just to let everyone know, I sent an email to Ana, inquiring as to when the final payment request email will be sent out. I will post when I get a response.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jerry P said:


> Just to let everyone know, I sent an email to Ana, inquiring as to when the final payment request email will be sent out. I will post when I get a response.


Did that too 2 days ago. No response yet..


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

A couple of days ago I sent an email to ask what my final payment was, including all my details (edition number, delivery address, options), got a response back overnight, paid, and got confirmation the next day.


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

Anybody know if there is another batch of this watch or this is a 1 time thing by tactico?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Is a forum collaboration which I guess implies that's gonna be once off only.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Larry23 said:


> Did that too 2 days ago. No response yet..


I have been a casual observer of this thread because of the similarity to the SBDX012. This question or comment about the status of payment has got to be the most common post on this whole thread. I'm amazed at how often it comes up. The answer is always the same.

Is Tactico communication that bad?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

When I bought my TC2, there was a language barrier to deal with.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have been a casual observer of this thread because of the similarity to the SBDX012. This question or comment about the status of payment has got to be the most common post on this whole thread. I'm amazed at how often it comes up. The answer is always the same.
> 
> Is Tactico communication that bad?


All of the up-to-date info is in the official ANKO forum at the Clubokies site (in Spanish). (Google translate does a perfectly adequate job if you don't speak Spanish (like me).)

They haven't been proactive at communicating with the non-clubokies portion of the pre-order base since opening up the pre-order to people outside Clubokies. It seems a bit like the wider pre-order is a bit of an afterthought, and they are expecting people to be monitoring the official forum.

If anyone is unsure, I'd recommend following the instructions here: Fecha de entrega ANKO
... basic translation; send an email [email protected] with:
- > Your limited edition number
- > Your delivery name and address
- > Your options (dial colour and bracelet/strap choices)
- > Payment method preference

And they will reply with your remaining payment details. Or you can wait for a mass email on the final payment, but the above instructions worked for my peace of mind. Personally I don't mind cutting a bit of slack in return for being able to participate in a kind-of-private foreign language forum project, YMMV of course.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

In the initial emails when communicating with Anna, she has started that:

The second payment will be after we show the prototype and the final
payment 45 days before of the delivery


Technically, final payment is not due yet guys.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> In the initial emails when communicating with Anna, she has started that:
> 
> The second payment will be after we show the prototype and the final
> payment 45 days before of the delivery
> ...


Yes, I remember that part too.

I am not in a hurry to pay the final bit until requested to do so. Got too many pre-orders coming out at around the same time !!!

I am sure they will send out those e mails though ....

Regards,


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I emailed Ana about the balance/last payment and she replied back a couple of days later with the information and payment instructions... so I paid right away... 

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

itranslator said:


> In the initial emails when communicating with Anna, she has started that:
> 
> The second payment will be after we show the prototype and the final
> payment 45 days before of the delivery
> ...


On Clubokies, they say that delivery is projected for early July, i.e. about 45 days out, so final payment is now due. Here is the translated link.
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.clubokies.com%2Ff100-proyecto-anko&edit-text=


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

itranslator said:


> In the initial emails when communicating with Anna, she has started that:
> 
> The second payment will be after we show the prototype and the final
> payment 45 days before of the delivery
> ...


I agree with what you're saying.

Tactico is well aware of who the forum members are and who aren't forum members. On the list of buyers, forum members appear as their name. People who have bought through Tactico just appear as "t.a.c.t.i.c.o." with the person's initials. I'm sure they are aware that the non-forum members will require a final payment email.

LISTADO ACTUALIZADO INSCRITOS PROYECTO ANKO


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

So I did just receive an email from Ana for the final payment. I just made the payment online. The email I received was in response to the one I sent out yesterday, *so maybe it does speed up the process if you contact them*.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just received the email for the final payment as well...
Please note that the reply arrived 3 days after an email from me requesting the total payment amount. I can't say I am happy with the overall communication so far but at least that last email contains all the information you need to complete the payment.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Still not had a reply from Hexa since my last post
Anyone had any correspondence recently? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

I must also say that the 475 euros buying price in their website kinda lured me into buying without much remorse. Of course a few minor details I ignored such as the European vat, the added price for the black dial and the bracelet and the insured DHL delivery made the final amount jump to 750 euros. 
Thats mostly my fault of course


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

itranslator said:


> Is a forum collaboration which I guess implies that's gonna be once off only.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


There looks to be several open slots. One time production


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

All paid in full with shipping around $750 US. Was concerned with the Spanish Credit Card site and emailed Ana and she said there should be no problem but could use paypal. Went ahead and used the Spanish site and sure enough declined and multiple text alerts for fraud. You just have to authorize it via response to text. I knew this would happen. Credit card being used in Spain from someone in Arizona. But everything looks good and another month and a half we will no first hand the quality of this watch!


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Emailed Ana this morning - got a response within an hour - now I have paid in full... Very exited about this watch, my style and tastes have changed a lot since I ordered this watch in like July/August last year, so it should be pretty interesting to finally receive it within the next month and a half....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Paid the last installment. Can't wait to receive this beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Emailed Ana over the weekend and she responded this afternoon. Sent the final payment, paid in full, and now the wait.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

All paid up. Now to wait for July. b-)


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Seeing that it's just a waiting game now, here's a reminder of what we're waiting for. b-)


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

So glad I upgraded to the black dial!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Amazonracer said:


> So glad I upgraded to the black dial!


Yes the black looks the best from the pictures how you have to pay extra for it seems crappie tbh


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> I made the two first payments, I did confirm my details for delivery but since, still no news about the last payment which is supposed to be 45 days before delivery, I have to say that I am a little bit anxious about this silence.


Eventually I have received today the email asking for the last payment with a dead line for the 30th May.
So 45 days before delivery means something like mid of July.
Now let's use some Jedi techniques to stay calm during this last waiting period. o|

:-d


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

What is the final price for EU members including VAT and delivery please?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still no email... 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

This looks like a very special watch indeed. Look forward to seeing it in the flesh


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

bricem13 said:


> Still no email...
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


Did you contact them requesting final payment information? I did and received an email the following day.


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Yes the black looks the best from the pictures how you have to pay extra for it seems crappie tbh


I completely agree!


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

ventura said:


> What is the final price for EU members including VAT and delivery please?


Can anyone tell me as I have the final payment request and would like to know what the total is or the final payment price is.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

ventura said:


> Can anyone tell me as I have the final payment request and would like to know what the total is or the final payment price is.


Is there some reason you can't follow the advice to email Tactico and ask them that has been given about a dozen times in this thread?

Final payment depends on delivery cost, the options (straps, dial) you have chosen and whether you have to pay tax or not so no-one else can really help you.


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Look what I received just now:

Dear Mr. Superhero!

Regarding the unit you have booked in the ANKO model and due to the delivery will be close, please go ahead with the outstanding amount.

After you paid the first and second payment, the balance is 402€. We have added the VAT and shipping cost by DHL Express with insurance.

You can make the payment using credit card here: [Link removed]

Also you can do it by Paypal to the account[email protected]. If you use this way, you have to add 4% for Paypal fees.

In case you prefer, you can also use wire transfer so just let me know and I can inform about the account details.

The deadline to have the payment done is 30th May so please try to do it as soon as possible.

Please contact me for any further assistance

Kind regards
Mrs with a beautiful Spanish name...

----------------
I was a little surprised that the final payment is actually over 400 Euros. I am sure that this is all correct as my last chunk includes: full package, Black dial, VAT EU 21%, shipment EU mainland.

Hope this helps!

Nick


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

I'd like to just buy the back. I like the lume on the Angler, nerding out to it actually


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

WatchJunky said:


> I'd like to just buy the back. I like the lume on the Angler, nerding out to it actually


It is pretty cool. :-d


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

huwp said:


> Is there some reason you can't follow the advice to email Tactico and ask them that has been given about a dozen times in this thread?
> 
> Final payment depends on delivery cost, the options (straps, dial) you have chosen and whether you have to pay tax or not so no-one else can really help you.


Hello, I received an email from Tactico for final payment including VAT and delivery. I wanted to see how much everyone in Europe are paying for final payment and the total cost as I feel like I am paying too much including first 2 payments. I have gone for complete package.


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

ventura said:


> Hello, I received an email from Tactico for final payment including VAT and delivery. I wanted to see how much everyone in Europe are paying for final payment and the total cost as I feel like I am paying too much including first 2 payments. I have gone for complete package.


402,- €
Full Package 
Black Dial

And you?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any grey dial, ss bracelet, USA buyers care to share what total $ was delivered? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Nick Adams said:


> 402,- €
> Full Package
> Black Dial
> 
> And you?


Your TOTAL cost is €402 EUR???

Thus far I have made first payment of €130.00 EUR and a second payment of €235.00 EUR. Total so far is €365 EUR. Ana e-mailed me and said "The outstanding amount is 199 euros plus shipping cost by DHL Express with insurance to Canada is 69 euros."

130 + 235 + 199 + 69 =  €633 EUR Which is $710 US and $932 Canadian.

Is this right, anyone else this high?


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

supawabb said:


> Your TOTAL cost is €402 EUR???
> 
> Thus far I have made first payment of €130.00 EUR and a second payment of €235.00 EUR. Total so far is €365 EUR. Ana e-mailed me and said "The outstanding amount is 199 euros plus shipping cost by DHL Express with insurance to Canada is 69 euros."
> 
> ...


No, 402€ is not the TOTAL. It is just the third instalment.

I paid so far:

1. instalment: 125€
2. instalment: 225€

3. now requested instalment: 402€

makes: 752€ altogether....

Feels like a little bit on the high side I must admit...


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

I got an email a few days ago saying that my "outstanding amount is 362 euros". 
Got another email today saying that my "outstanding amount is 308 euros". 
Seriously, these guys need someone to organize them...
I went with option 2 and also black dial by the way


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

OK, lets see:

option 3: 549,- €
black dial: 42,- €
sum: 591,- €
+ 21% VAT: 124,11
sum: 715,11 €

Requested amount: 752,-€

So P&P must be 37,-€

does this look "OK"?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

For those who are interested, I'm in the US and just received the final bill email for 290 euros shipped. I ordered package 2 (bracelet and nato) plus black dial installed. The breakdown is 1st payment = 125 euros, 2nd payment = 225 euros and third payment = 290 euros for Grand Total of 640 euros shipped. That translates into $718 at today's exchange rate.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Nick Adams said:


> No, 402€ is not the TOTAL. It is just the third instalment.
> 
> I paid so far:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this is this high for European Union customers.
I went for package 2 and black dial installed : (watch + bracelet + NATO strap: 529 euros) + 42 euros = 571 euros.
Adding 21% VAT = 691 euros
Adding DHL shipping cost = more than 700 euros for sure.

I hope the watch will be worth it !

By the way, the last payment requested : 378 euros


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

DaveD said:


> For those who are interested, I'm in the US and just received the final bill email for 290 euros shipped. I ordered package 2 (bracelet and nato) plus black dial installed. The breakdown is 1st payment = 125 euros, 2nd payment = 225 euros and third payment = 290 euros for Grand Total of 640 euros shipped. That translates into $718 at today's exchange rate.


For a customer who is located in the EU, the calculation of the US landed cost does not make sense. There must also be an import tax paid when the watch enters the US. This does not seem to be included in the price communicated to the US customers...


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Nick Adams said:


> For a customer who is located in the EU, the calculation of the US landed cost does not make sense. There must also be an import tax paid when the watch enters the US. This does not seem to be included in the price communicated to the US customers...


Any import tax or duty would be collected on arrival, not in advance as VAT is. Most courier companies would pay the tax and then collect it from the customer later, usually with a service charge. This one is being delivered by DHL. I know in the case of FedEx, they will pay the fees and send the customer an invoice in the mail.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Plus it's been my experience that duty is ignored for watches with a declared value of less than $800.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

dmckean44 said:


> Plus it's been my experience that duty is ignored for watches with a declared value of less than $800.


Lucky you if it is like this in the U.S. but in Europe as soon as you have DHL, Fedex or UPS, custom fees are mandatory whatever the price of the package.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

staiiff said:


> Lucky you if it is like this in the U.S. but in Europe as soon as you have DHL, Fedex or UPS, custom fees are mandatory whatever the price of the package.


Here in Canada (I live in Ontario), we'll have to pay the HST (Harmonized Sales Tax) which is 13%. :roll:


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Jerry P said:


> Any import tax or duty would be collected on arrival, not in advance as VAT is. Most courier companies would pay the tax and then collect it from the customer later, usually with a service charge. This one is being delivered by DHL. I know in the case of FedEx, they will pay the fees and send the customer an invoice in the mail.


Yo Jerry!

This was clear. This is why I wrote *landed cost*. I just wanted to point out that a tax will have to be paid.

KR
Nick


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

God what happened to make watch first , decide how much to sell watch then we buy watch 
all this sounds very confusing and unnecessarily complicated


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> God what happened to make watch first , decide how much to sell watch then we buy watch
> all this sounds very confusing and unnecessarily complicated


Agreed.

Some some companies do this in order to fund and pay for the watch production up front. I would like to think with Tactico and Crepas's previous watches they've produces and the positive reviews, quality and construction they would have continued to do business the same as before. List the model on their site when available, or e-mail customers on a list and first come first serve. This is a great deal of extra headaches for everyone involved.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> God what happened to make watch first , decide how much to sell watch then we buy watch
> all this sounds very confusing and unnecessarily complicated


It was clear up front what the deal was, i.e.that it is a special commission from the Clubokies forum and NOT a standard Tactico release, that getting in on the project involved a prepayment schedule and what that schedule was - so now whinging that it isn't an off the shelf purchase seems pretty short-sighted TBH.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

huwp said:


> It was clear up front what the deal was, i.e.that it is a special commission from the Clubokies forum and NOT a standard Tactico release, that getting in on the project involved a prepayment schedule and what that schedule was - so now whinging that it isn't an off the shelf purchase seems pretty short-sighted TBH.


Actually it is a standard release. It is available though their website, everyone can buy it there's the standard PayPal payment and the requested price. I don't know if it gets any more standard than that. I didn't know of any Spanish forums when I booked my unit. But most importantly I didn't know that the 475€ + VAT is not the final amount and that I had to pay extra for pretty standard things like the basic strap or even the color of the dial. I also received two different emails regarding my final payment each one suggesting different amounts to be paid. I am still waiting for a response while the deadline is in a few days. Pretty disappointed right now


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Larry23 said:


> Actually it is a standard release. It is available though their website, everyone can buy it there's the standard PayPal payment and the requested price. I don't know if it gets any more standard than that. I didn't know of any Spanish forums when I booked my unit. But most importantly I didn't know that the 475€ + VAT is not the final amount and that I had to pay extra for pretty standard things like the basic strap or even the color of the dial. I also received two different emails regarding my final payment each one suggesting different amounts to be paid. I am still waiting for a response while the deadline is in a few days. Pretty disappointed right now


Hi!

Could you maybe (again) share the two amounts and which package you chose?

Nick


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nick Adams said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you maybe (again) share the two amounts and which package you chose?
> 
> Nick


Hey Nick

The first one was 362 from Ana and the second one was 308 from Vanesa. I went with option 2 bracelet + nato and the black dial. I also made a first payment of 390 euros.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

huwp said:


> It was clear up front what the deal was, i.e.that it is a special commission from the Clubokies forum and NOT a standard Tactico release, that getting in on the project involved a prepayment schedule and what that schedule was - so now whinging that it isn't an off the shelf purchase seems pretty short-sighted TBH.


I'm not whinging in fact I couldn't care less as I'm not buying it

but a couple of pages of people paying different amounts of preorder prices and asking for final payments and different totals I think I'm entitled to say what happened to making watch first


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'm not whinging in fact I couldn't care less as I'm not buying it
> 
> but a couple of pages of people paying different amounts of preorder prices and asking for final payments and different totals I think I'm entitled to say what happened to making watch first


So you are just here to be unpleasant. Got it.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am really confused. I paid Euro 390 as a 1st payment which includes 4% for paypal payment - thus Euro 374.40 and I have just been asked to make a final payment of Euro 316 which will equal a total of Euro 690.40.

Based on the cost details on the Clubokies site the full package (bracelet, rubber, nato) is Euro 549 and plus the black dial (Euro 35) I also ordered, should come to Euro 584 (without VAT, as I don't live in Europe). Thus if I pay the total of Euro 690.40, this means that the shipping is Euro 106.40 - which sounds rather expensive, even for DHL Express.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

huwp said:


> So you are just here to be unpleasant. Got it.


Sure that's it


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Finally received my third and final payment request, to be paid by 30th May, from Vanessa ....

The price was slightly more than I worked it out to be, that including my shipping as initially quoted ( 69 Euro), plus 4% Paypal fee.

As such, I have sent off an e mail to Ana, to confirm the actual amount to pay. Will make payment once this is sorted out.

Regards,


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

My payments for version 3: 549 Euros,

1st payment - 125
2nd payment - 225
Last payment - 274

This worked out to 75 euros for shipping...


Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

I will probably be canceling my order, as the final price with black dial, shipping and customs fees will be in the region of 750€, and I didn't expect to be paying this much when this project took off.

I ordered option 2 - 529€ + black dial 42€.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> Finally received my third and final payment request, to be paid by 30th May, from Vanessa ....
> 
> The price was slightly more than I worked it out to be, that including my shipping as initially quoted ( 69 Euro), plus 4% Paypal fee.
> 
> ...


Same situation here, 10 euros more requested than initially quoted...

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi from Germany. I ordered for 475€ plus 42€ black dial = 517€ plus 21% VAT = 625,47€ in total i paid 662 € which is about less than 40€ for DHL Express. I think IT is ok.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

I ordered the Version 2 package with standard dial and shipping to the US. The balance should be 248 euros with shipping, and I was requested to pay 268 euros as a Final payment. I emailed Tactico for a verification.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of people unhappy with the way customers have been billed for the Anko...Me included. Why just a single figure stating what your final payment is expected to be ?....It should be a full statement of your total package cost, with all previous payments made, the final payment, the cost of shipping and VAT...All explained precisely and clearly !. It,s all very slap dash and unprofessional.....We have waited a Hell of a long time for this watch, and I for one have a sour taste in my mouth now.

I,m seriously considering cancelling my order too !!!


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

I have emailed Ana 4 days ago requesting for the final payment details but have yet to get a response.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Just paid my final payment request. Mine was correct, but slightly higher than originally anticipated, until I remember that my first two payments were through Paypal, so I paid extra on those to use paypal. Black dial and full kit was 660 € (excluding the extra I paid upfront to use paypal), so S&H to the US was 69€.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is a breakdown on pricing I received from Tactico (Ana) on 12/07/2015 just in case others are wondering:

"
"...1. Watch+NATO strap+ Rubber strap: 475 euros.
2. Watch+ bracelet+ NATO strap: 529 euros.
3. Watch+bracelet+NATO strap+Rubber strap: 549 euros.

Also, you can add a black dial as spare accessory. The price would be 42 euros. In case you would prefer, if you purchase this option, we can fix
your watch with black dial or grey dial and the other one will go in the box with the others items."

In case the shipment goes to the European Union, you have to add the VAT,21%.

We have to add the shipping cost by DHL Express...."


There was a little more to the email but that was the basis of the costs.

I chose option #3.

So my order has worked out this way.

549 EU Option #3 Bracelet, Rubber, and Nato with Gray Dial
42 EU Black Dial Option

591 EU Total for watch

666.60 EU Final Cost of Watch which includes 4% on Payments made thru PP.

So shipping & PP charges must be 75.60 EU to Post to USA. Converted to current $ conversion it is $84.75 for PP and shipping which is acceptable to me.

Total Cost at current Conversion rate is $ 747.31 US Dollars. It did end up costing more than what I had originally planned but since I upgraded to black dial option and bracelet, rubber, and nato I think it is a fair price. We all know how much an OEM bracelet alone can cost.

Since there was no formal invoicing I did send Ana for email for agreement on the package which I ordered along with black dial.

I have always had very smoothe and wonderful transaction with Crepas/Tactico. This one has gotten a little confusing so I thought I would just send email to clear the air.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Here


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Still waiting for a response from Ana, regarding the final payment.

To me, it looks as if Vanessa is charging me 75 Euro for the shipping, as compared to the 69 Euro that was quoted to me earlier by Ana.

Otherwise, for my Package 1, after paying the first two payments, and not requiring the black dial, with just the balance + shipping, it should be pretty straightforward !

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Still waiting for a response from Ana, regarding the final payment.
> 
> To me, it looks as if Vanessa is charging me 75 Euro for the shipping, as compared to the 69 Euro that was quoted to me earlier by Ana.
> 
> ...


My balance package 1 without black dial is Eur194. This is inclusive of shipping fee - 69.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> My balance package 1 without black dial is Eur194. This is inclusive of shipping fee - 69.


Yes, that's exactly what I figured my balance figure should be, also ! :roll:

Thanks for that bit of info.

I figured that we would both have similar charges !

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I figured my balance figure should be, also ! :roll:
> 
> Thanks for that bit of info.
> 
> ...


Am sure they will get it sorted out.
If all else fail... There's always Anna 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Have to say I learned my lesson from this experience. I will not be doing any pre=payment orders again. Still looking forward to the watch, just not this method of payment.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

supawabb said:


> Have to say I learned my lesson from this experience. I will not be doing any pre=payment orders again. Still looking forward to the watch, just not this method of payment.


I have to admit, of all of the dozens of preorders I have done over the years, this one is at the top of the list for the most unorganized and confusing. I have never seen a preorder where a customer has to inquire to the company to find out what the payments are. I understand there are a lot of variables with this but there seems to be quite a bit of confusion on what final payments are for the same exact orders.

At first I thought OK, this project is through the Spanish forum so us "outside" guys have to inquire about our info. But then come to find out regular orders can be placed through the Tactico website. Hmmmm. :-s


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

I have made a total payment of 350 Euros thus far (First: 125 Euros and Second: 235 Euros).

I opted for Option 2, including the black dial. That works to 571 Euros in total, excluding shipping which I believe is about 69 Euros (I am based in Singapore, no VAT).

My balance should thus be 290 Euros? Any difference to this balance if I were to settle the balance via PayPal?

Ana has not gotten back to me. I'm sure with the rather confusing payment scheme, they should be receiving a ton of emails. I wish if they'd just ask for the full price up front really.

But I really do adore the Anko.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

conquistador said:


> I have made a total payment of 350 Euros thus far (First: 125 Euros and Second: 235 Euros).
> 
> I opted for Option 2, including the black dial. That works to 571 Euros in total, excluding shipping which I believe is about 69 Euros (I am based in Singapore, no VAT).
> 
> ...


According to my math and assuming you made the first two payments with payal, paypal fees on 571 + 69 shipping is around 26 Euros. So final payment should be about 385 Euros or so.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> I have to admit, of all of the dozens of preorders I have done over the years, this one is at the top of the list for the most unorganized and confusing. I have never seen a preorder where a customer has to inquire to the company to find out what the payments are. I understand there are a lot of variables with this but there seems to be quite a bit of confusion on what final payments are for the same exact orders.
> 
> At first I thought OK, this project is through the Spanish forum so us "outside" guys have to inquire about our info. But then come to find out regular orders can be placed through the Tactico website. Hmmmm. :-s


Same here, I am still debating if I will do the last payment or if I will cancel my order.
Especially since I can have a CH6 (which has a better movement IMHO) in 4 weeks for 512 euros shipping to France and VAT included ! :rodekaart
Not to mention that the shipping from Spain will apparently cost me twice the shipping from Germany ! :-s :rodekaart
Yes I am really disappointed...


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

You may want to check, but the monies deposited may not be refundable?



staiiff said:


> Same here, I am still debating if I will do the last payment or if I will cancel my order.
> Especially since I can have a CH6 (which has a better movement IMHO) in 4 weeks for 512 euros shipping to France and VAT included ! :rodekaart
> Not to mention that the shipping from Spain will apparently cost me twice the shipping from Germany ! :-s :rodekaart
> Yes I am really disappointed...


----------



## Amazonracer (Nov 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any grey dial, ss bracelet, USA buyers care to share what total $ was delivered?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Full package black dial delivered to 
Arizona. Around $750


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Major issue is to pay extra for the black dial... My grey one will only take dust 

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Nick Adams said:


> OK, lets see:
> 
> option 3: 549,- €
> black dial: 42,- €
> ...


OK! I bit the bullet this morning and PAID the last instalment of 402€! I of course went "all in" with option 3 and the black dial installed. I dont care if I have the grey dial lying around because the black dial looks soooooooo much better...

Now that this is done I am overly happy that I receive this great watch in due course so that I can wear it this summer!

kind rgds
Nick


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Erverything is described in Website. For me all went as described. So what is the Problem?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

msl_laubo said:


> Erverything is described in Website. For me all went as described. So what is the Problem?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Seems apparent you didn't read what the problems were...

I now have an e-mail from both Ana and Vanesa. Ana says I have 268€ remaining and Vanesa says I have 310€ remaining.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Ups, sorry. That is not Professional 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

supawabb said:


> Seems apparent you didn't read what the problems were...
> 
> I now have an e-mail from both Ana and Vanesa. Ana says I have 268€ remaining and Vanesa says I have 310€ remaining.


Welcome to the club..Vanesa says 308 for me while Ana says 362...Sent an email 3 days ago to sort this out..Still waiting, 5 days before the deadline..
I hope the Anko will live up to our expectations because everything else is just a bad, bad experience..


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok brief update on my cancellation for anyone considering doing it: 

In short, not possible. 

I got a mail from Ana. Refund was only possible until they showed the prototype, as this was a commissioned project. 

Arghhh.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Am sure they will get it sorted out.
> If all else fail... There's always Anna


Very true !

Got my reply from Ana.

As I figured, Vanessa gave me the wrong figure.

Ana's figure was correct ! All good now.

All paid up now, and now that final wait .....

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

thorne said:


> Ok brief update on my cancellation for anyone considering doing it:
> 
> In short, not possible.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, mate.

Somehow, I did not think that you would get a refund though ..... since the project was that far advanced.

Hopefully, it will really be worth it !!!

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Very true !
> 
> Got my reply from Ana.
> 
> ...


Now to see who gets to wear it on the wrist first. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just found out about anko few days ago. 

Lots of catching up reading to do in this long thread.Just got an email today from ana that they are still available for sale. 

Now is the big decision of black or grey, now more leaning towards black but if they do the grey a bit darker I might go with grey.Or should I just bite the bullet & order both dials.....

To my surprise they offer to ship free to singapore if I order within 2 days which is great savings that can offset the extra dial price.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, this preorder is a bit of a confusing experience. But with my past experience with Crepas / Tactico watches, the ANKO should be an incredible watch. Crepas puts out some of the best quality microbrand watches I have seen.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Yes, this preorder is a bit of a confusing experience. But with my past experience with Crepas / Tactico watches, the ANKO should be an incredible watch. Crepas puts out some of the best quality microbrand watches I have seen.


This is a little off topic but one of these days I'd love it if you would do a a post about your favorite dive watch micro brands. You have handled more than most and your perspective would be very valuable.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok just received an email from Ana apologizing about her colleague's mistake who forgot to add shipping. What's funny though is that Ana was also wrong since the new balance is 352euros, 10 euros lower than she asked before


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

What's the final price of this watch going to be, reading through I see numerous amounts, anyone have a ballpark of the final figure? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

JLS36 said:


> What's the final price of this watch going to be, reading through I see numerous amounts, anyone have a ballpark of the final figure?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


All depends on which package you go, whether you went grey or black dial and vat or no vat.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> What's the final price of this watch going to be, reading through I see numerous amounts, anyone have a ballpark of the final figure?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


As quoted by Tactico:

"We have available three versions with three prices:
1. Watch+NATO strap+ Rubber strap: 475 euros.
2. Watch+ bracelet+ NATO strap: 529 euros.
3. Watch+bracelet+NATO strap+Rubber strap: 549 euros."

As well as these options, the black dial (grey comes with it irregardless) is 42€. I was quoted 69€ for shipping (to Canada) as well. Cheers.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> What's the final price of this watch going to be, reading through I see numerous amounts, anyone have a ballpark of the final figure?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's about $850 USD total if you're in the US after shipping and all the paypal fees. That's with all options.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

I chose option 1 with rubber strap & nato for 475. Free shipping was offered so total is only 475 euros plus 7 % gst local tax

Do wish that we could choose the dial not be forced to pay 42 euros for the black. Still considering whether to get the black dial or not.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

I got the full package, plus the extra black dial, for 660 euros ($738), which makes it 69 euros for shipping to the US. Used my credit card, so no PayPal fees. No problems here.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Am I the only pre order guy here who hasn't gotten a final payment email?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

cal11 said:


> I chose option 1 with rubber strap & nato for 475. Free shipping was offered so total is only 475 euros plus 7 % gst local tax
> 
> Do wish that we could choose the dial not be forced to pay 42 euros for the black. Still considering whether to get the black dial or not.


Free shipping ?

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Jcp311 said:


> Am I the only pre order guy here who hasn't gotten a final payment email?


Yes, lol!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Finally paid after Ana sorted it out. Would recommend anyone who thinks their final payment amount is more than it should be to query it.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

cal11 said:


> I chose option 1 with rubber strap & nato for 475. Free shipping was offered so total is only 475 euros plus 7 % gst local tax
> 
> Do wish that we could choose the dial not be forced to pay 42 euros for the black. Still considering whether to get the black dial or not.


Are you sure they offered you free shipping? You might want to recheck your email. Everyone else here is paying a fairly hefty fee. My shipping will be about $100 CAD.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> Are you sure they offered you free shipping? You might want to recheck your email. Everyone else here is paying a fairly hefty fee. My shipping will be about $100 CAD.


Yes free shipping. I even double confirm with ana who told me shipping was free because they are selling the last units available or something.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

cal11 said:


> Yes free shipping. I even double confirm with ana who told me shipping was free because they are selling the last units available or something.


I hope you are just making that up because that is completely unfair and just not a good way to conduct business on Crepas' part. Could you possibly copy and paste what she emailed to you, just for clarification purposes? If one customer can get free shipping, I don't see why everyone else can't.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

TheTitusFactor said:


> I hope you are just making that up because that is completely unfair and just not a good way to conduct business on Crepas' part. Could you possibly copy and paste what she emailed to you, just for clarification purposes? If one customer can get free shipping, I don't see why everyone else can't.


Dear sir,

We would like to thank you in advance the interest in our Company and also in our models.

Regarding the ANKO model, please note we have 19 units available and the delivery would be next month due to right now is finishing the manufacturing and after that we will start the assembling.

We have available three versions with three prices:


1. Watch+NATO strap+ Rubber strap: 475 euros.
2. Watch+ bracelet+ NATO strap: 529 euros.
3. Watch+bracelet+NATO strap+Rubber strap: 549 euros.


Also, you can add a black dial as spare accessory. The price would be 42 euros. In case you would prefer, if you purchase this option, we can fix your watch with black dial or grey dial and the other one will go in the box with the others items.


We have to add the shipping cost by DHL Express but in case you would to purchase in the next 48 hours we can offer free shipping cost.

Please contact me for any further assistance.

Best regards.

Ana Nevado
CREPAS WATCHES
TACTICO WATCHES


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

*After I asked some questions & asking if the free shipping is a promotion since it is stated within 2 days*

*Crepas Watches <[email protected]>*








 
to me 








 

Dear Mr. Tan,

Please see below the reply to your questions:


Yes, the shipping cost is free only for the next hours due to we are selling the last units available. If not, to Singapore the shipping cost by DHL Express with insurance would be 69 euros. 
If you add the spare dial, you can decide which one you like to fix in your unit and the other one will be delivered as spare. 
The watch box it is like PELI case. 
The rubber strap is like ISOFRAME due to we use the same manufacturer as that Company. 
The lume is blue BGW9. 
Please contact me for any further assistance.

Best regards.

Ana Nevado
CREPAS WATCHES
TACTICO WATCHES


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am not making anything up & I have no reason to do that.

Anyway ana still have not sent me an payment link yet so I still have not paid for the watch. 

They sure take their own sweet time to reply. 

It is not a must buy watch for me but when they finally replied with the free shipping offer I must say I was quite surprised.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

She did mentioned that is free only for next hour....

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes she did mention free for the next few hours yesterday but after I asked for how to pay yesterday she has not replied until now.

My interest is running thin if she send me the payment link with shipping fee I am going to give this anko a miss.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, we early birds who helped to finance the project will be the loosers.

Thank you Tactico/Crepas


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

While I understand your concern for fairness and saving of the green: You should remember that this was not a blanket offer to everyone who has ordered the ANKO.

It was a special incentive which Tactico is utilizing in this case to sell a few remaining units.

Boutique watch makers like Crepas /Tactico do not have huge budgets for this type of retroactive freebies and sometimes a customer or two does get a special incentive.

Please do not let this cloud your perception of the deal you are receiving or of the integrity of Crepas. They are just doing what they can to move the last few unit(s).



msl_laubo said:


> Wow, we early birds who helped to finance the project will be the loosers.
> 
> Thank you Tactico/Crepas
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> While I understand your concern for fairness and saving of the green: You should remember that this was not a blanket offer to everyone who has ordered the ANKO.
> 
> It was a special incentive which Tactico is utilizing in this case to sell a few remaining units.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed they are. I have seen other brands using promo deals to push their last units as well. However for some of us this pre-release period has been kind of...lets just say problematic and actions like this don't really help to relieve that bitter taste in the mouth. I personally have no concerns regarding the quality of the product it self


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

wpparis said:


> You may want to check, but the monies deposited may not be refundable?


I have sent an email to ask for details regarding the shipping costs which is my main concern.
I hope to receive the reply before the 30th.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Larry23 said:


> Yes indeed they are. I have seen other brands using promo deals to push their last units as well. However for some of us this pre-release period has been kind of...lets just say problematic and actions like this don't really help to relieve that bitter taste in the mouth. I personally have no concerns regarding the quality of the product it self


Yeah, that is pretty disappointing. I have defended them to the brink of fanboyism, bending over backwards to give them the benefit of the doubt because I accepted that this wasn't a standard watch launch - but to start discounting before the full price early adopters have received their units, before they are out of the factory even, really isn't great.


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

I couldn't care less about them offering the free shipping to others to clear the remaining units. But I''m rather peeved with the lack of transparency on the pricing. I am under the impression that they're over-charging me and have written to them 2 days ago to clear it up. I have yet to receive a reply.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> I have sent an email to ask for details regarding the shipping costs which is my main concern.
> I hope to receive the reply before the 30th.


Here is the reply from Vanessa, I guess we are not using the same calculator machines in Spain and in France !

_"Dear xoxox,

__You choose the version 2 + black dial so the cost are:_
_529+VAT+42euros of black dial=641euros_
_You payed 350 euros so the amount is 333 euros plus the shipping cost (45euros) so the final payment is 378 euros._
_Regards,

_
_Vanessa Luna_
_CREPAS WATCHES_

_TACTICO WATCHES"_

Well for me if the total is 641 and I have payed 350 then the amount is 291. o|
Then the shipping cost of 45 my final payment should be 336 and NOT 378 ! :rodekaart

So I did ask for a new explanation.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Disappointing? You (for the sake of brevity) were offered the opportunity to participate in a forum watch from the spanish seiko watch forum which Tactico is producing. You were offered a specific item at a specific price in which shippiing was stated as a mandatory requirement. You (and others including myself) decided to participate in this offer based on these facts. I dont see any slight of hand going on here or business ethics being destroyed/ignored by Crepas.

What I see is Crepas offering a few of the remaining last units with free shipping as a bonus. Those who may want to purchase under these terms can enjoy that offer. You probably could of also enjoyed that offer if you decided you wanted a second piece. This is common retail practice. I dont expect Crepas to have the same business practices as Walmart. Although Walmart today stated they will no longer honor match pricing discounts.

Be happy for the last few customers who may receive the free shipping discounts. Maybe some day it will be you who gets the discount . Just not this time. Thats life and no indictment on Crepas business practices.



huwp said:


> Yeah, that is pretty disappointing. I have defended them to the brink of fanboyism, bending over backwards to give them the benefit of the doubt because I accepted that this wasn't a standard watch launch - but to start discounting before the full price early adopters have received their units, before they are out of the factory even, really isn't great.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

So I get this message yesterday

"
Version 3: Watch, bracelet, NATO and rubber strap. 549 euros
Extra black dial: 42 euros
Shipping cost by DHL Express by insurance: 69 euros
As you paid 350 euros.


Remaining balance: 310 euros."

Several issues I see here. Add the 350 Ana says I paid, along with the 310 euros remaining and that is 660 euros total. Funny how I look at my paypal payments and I have already payed 130 and 235, which I am not sure about anyone elses math, but that gives me a total payed of 365 euros. Therefore wouldn't the 660 euro - 365 euro makes my final payment 295, not the 310.

Far too much confusion and nonsense. Add the fact they are including free shipping for the last models. Very disappointing indeed


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

You need to factor in 4% extra if paying by paypal.
Direct CC card payment is 125 and 225 respectively for the initial 2 instalments.



supawabb said:


> So I get this message yesterday
> 
> "
> Version 3: Watch, bracelet, NATO and rubber strap. 549 euros
> ...


Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

supawabb said:


> So I get this message yesterday
> 
> "
> Version 3: Watch, bracelet, NATO and rubber strap. 549 euros
> ...


Factor in your PayPal fees at 4% and their dead on. You've only payed 350 to351 euros and if using PayPal for final payment, you need to do it for 323 euros and not 310.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

FireMonk3y said:


> Factor in your PayPal fees at 4% and their dead on. You've only payed 350 to351 euros and if using PayPal for final payment, you need to do it for 323 euros and not 310.


Fair enough, will get my final payment done this evening then


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

any idea when they will start shipping? got lazy did not feel like reading 75 pages


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> any idea when they will start shipping? got lazy did not feel like reading 75 pages


Initially they said it would be 45 days after the final payment was made. So some time in the next 45 days or so, hopefully.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

FireMonk3y said:


> Initially they said it would be 45 days after the final payment was made. So some time in the next 45 days or so, hopefully.


The clubokies announcement says early July.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

taike said:


> The clubokies announcement says early July.


Sounds good to me do we know how many they are actually making ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Sounds good to me do we know how many they are actually making ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


300


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see some of these on you people's wrists


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Are we there yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

One more month.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CB750 said:


> One more month.


Did you get the bracelet w it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Did you get the bracelet w it ?


Of course! (If you ordered the bracelet as part of one of the "larger" packages)

In my mind the most beautiful combination: *black dial* and bracelet!

This is how I will wear my watch this summer...

When I get tired of the bracelet I go textile or rubber. Its good to have the choice.b-)


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

2 photos from Facebook

















This grey dial under that light...looks kinda...:roll:


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

Larry23 said:


> 2 photos from Facebook
> 
> View attachment 8392754
> 
> ...


Thank Gosh I ordered the black dial!!! This looks :-s :-x <| !!!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Nick Adams said:


> Thank Gosh I ordered the black dial!!! This looks :-s :-x


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

It doesn't look too bad at all - that said I went for the black, but will go back to the grey after a while to change things up a bit


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Nick Adams said:


> Of course! (If you ordered the bracelet as part of one of the "larger" packages)
> 
> In my mind the most beautiful combination: *black dial* and bracelet!
> 
> ...


Not sure about the shiny middle link though ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Did you get the bracelet w it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I went with Black dial and bracelet. Looking forward to receiving this one.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

May be too early a question but is anyone able to advise if the spare dial be able to fit into a sumo or turtle new/old release?

*edited. Thanks Dmckean44

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

itranslator said:


> May be too early a question but is anyone able to advise if the file be able to fit into a sumo or turtle new/old release?
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Well, then type without auto correct because what you wrote is unintelligible.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

jmanlay said:


> Not sure about the shiny middle link though ...


I knew from the moment I placed my preorder that the first thing I will do when I receive mine is brush the middle bracelet links.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

dmckean44 said:


> Well, then type without auto correct because what you wrote is unintelligible.


Oops! Thanks and corrected.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> I knew from the moment I placed my preorder that the first thing I will do when I receive mine is brush the middle bracelet links.


Do you know what kind of bracelet they are using not much details on tactico page

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Larry23 said:


> 2 photos from Facebook
> 
> View attachment 8392754
> 
> ...


Is that the Nato strap that will come with ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Is that the Nato strap that will come with ?


Believe so based on the tactico images on their site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

My question has probably been mentioned in here numerous time, regardless... when is the expected shipping date?


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

supawabb said:


> My question has probably been mentioned in here numerous time, regardless... when is the expected shipping date?


I looked it up for you:



taike said:


> The clubokies announcement says early July.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Nick Adams said:


> I looked it up for you:


Thank you.


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

supawabb said:


> Thank you.
> View attachment 8474378


I am the guy on the right with the cool hair. You can be *Goldilocks! LOL*


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Nick Adams said:


> I am the guy on the right with the cool hair. You can be *Goldilocks! LOL*


DEAL!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

jmanlay said:


> Do you know what kind of bracelet they are using not much details on tactico page


There are a dozen photos of the watch with the bracelet in this thread. Here's one for you.....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> There are a dozen photos of the watch with the bracelet in this thread. Here's one for you.....


What I meant is the ratcheting part I saw no pictures of the clasp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

itranslator said:


> May be too early a question but is anyone able to advise if the spare dial be able to fit into a sumo or turtle new/old release?
> 
> *edited. Thanks Dmckean44


Now this is getting interesting. Being the MacGyver that I am I also thought about this. Here is the proof: b-)




Nick Adams said:


> I will tell them to pre-install the black one so I will probably never fit the grey one...or...or...I will mod a similar SEIKO diver to have the grey ANKO dial. Oh my gosh, I think I am genius! HAHA


:roll:

So, what has Dmckean44 advised?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Nick Adams said:


> :roll:
> 
> So, what has Dmckean44 advised?


I thank him for pointing out my typo. Lol

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been waiting forever to see wrist shots. I can't imagine how anxious you owners are.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I've been waiting forever to see wrist shots. I can't imagine how anxious you owners are.


July could not come any sooner hopefully July will stick and not turn into September

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Don't jinx it!!! I'm not sure I can bare to wait any longer....


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Sav said:


> Don't jinx it!!! I'm not sure I can bare to wait any longer....


Yeah, agreed !

It's been, what, almost a year now ......... ?

Regards,


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

As per the Tactico Facebook page:

"Putting the final touches on the packaging before the arrival of the TACTICO ANKO."

It should be soon! Pretty cool, they're even numbering the cases.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Big cases! Trying not to get too excited for delivery here, so I will keep telling myself mid July.

Sent from my S7


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is exciting!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> ...Pretty cool, they're even numbering the cases...


Not just for aesthetics. Makes order fulfillment easier if you don't have to keep opening the boxes


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Big cases! ...


Now the high shipping price becomes clear!


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Getting excited again


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Hotdamn... come home to poppa! :-d


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

taike said:


> Now the high shipping price becomes clear!


Yeah, not really keen on these huge Pelican cases .....

End up paying more for the watch and the case, plus more expensive to ship, plus become a storage nightmare afterwards !!!

Anyway ...... they are finally coming !

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope it will be soon. Been waiting since mid Aug last year. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Really happy this one is getting close. 
Hope The grey dial works out ....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

This has become the Anko waiting room.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, not really keen on these huge Pelican cases .....
> 
> End up paying more for the watch and the case, plus more expensive to ship, plus become a storage nightmare afterwards !!!
> 
> ...


Can always use it as your watch box by making spots for other ones in it rather than something that just take on more space and never used

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

AdrianB said:


> Really happy this one is getting close.
> Hope The grey dial works out ....


Adrian, you have to be strong now:

I am afraid it won't. Just look at the pictures of the watch with the grey dial! :roll:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Nick Adams said:


> Adrian, you have to be strong now:
> 
> I am afraid it won't. Just look at the pictures of the watch with the grey dial! :roll:


I went for the black dial sounds like most did the same no idea what to do w the grey dial will it fit any other regular Seiko model ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Yep, black dial for me as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

The TC2 has a vintage grey dial and it's spectacular.










Plain black dials get pretty boring.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

dmckean44 said:


> The TC2 has a vintage grey dial and it's spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The TC2 looks great. I would have gone grey dial if they included a grey chapter ring. Otherwise this contrast would have always bugged me, so black dial.

Sent from my S7


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Gray dial for me. Black is too common. Chapter ring color is inconsequential as bezel is black.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, I went for black dial, too. I wanted to like the esthetics of the gray dial, but the chapter ring?!?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Axelay2003 said:


> Yeah, I went for black dial, too. I wanted to like the esthetics of the gray dial, but the chapter ring?!?


Agree 100%. Black dial as well for same reason.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Went both dials black installed.

Still in the ANKO waiting room here too.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CB750 said:


>


Greyish ceramic bezel a la PO 8500 at least in terms of color would have been nice on the grey dial. Would have made for a softer look in grey
Can't wait to see it in the flesh though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Nick Adams said:


> Adrian, you have to be strong now:
> 
> I am afraid it won't. Just look at the pictures of the watch with the grey dial! :roll:


I went just for the grey dial. I don't like homage watched that are too close to the original (feels like a replica to me), so I thought the grey would differentiate the ANKO. I quite like the grey prototype images in some shots, but not the photo taken in sunlight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Black is beautiful. Also black for me. Mine is number 133.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Both look good in that last pic but black for me too. The gold pops more on the black.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

From Clubokies - Tactico are forecasting a dispatch date 'if all goes as planned' of July 12.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

huwp said:


> From Clubokies - Tactico are forecasting a dispatch date 'if all goes as planned' of July 12.


It will be here before you know it.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Let's hope all goes to plan then!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

huwp said:


> From Clubokies - Tactico are forecasting a dispatch date 'if all goes as planned' of July 12.


Somehow that doesn't sound too optimistic ........

Here's hoping, though !

Regards,


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> Somehow that doesn't sound too optimistic ........
> 
> Here's hoping, though !
> 
> Regards,


Sorry, I didn't intend to make it sound suspect - I put it in quotation marks to indicate that it was a quote - and a translation from Spanish to boot - not to indicate that it is unlikely to be true!

In their own words: "Nuestra previsión es que, si todo marcha según lo previsto, antes del martes 12 de julio podamos enviar todos los relojes a cada uno de los compradores."


----------



## Riverbeaver (Oct 5, 2015)

I received an email from Vanessa a couple of days ago and she said they are just finishing up the assembly for each individual order. Then they are going to make sure each order is correct and then ship. So yep, July 12 ship date may be spot on.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well after going through my own mental hurdles on this watch for the past 8 months......I'm officially in. When I messaged ANA last week she had 11 pieces remaining. BUT then they sent a notice out the (i'm trying to translate using google) factory sent them 400 watch cases, not the case backs though. They are deciding whether to make an additional 100 pieces of the ANKO. If I totally blew the translation please correct me.

My only point is that if you want an ANKO there is a limited number of the original 300 remaining. There might be an additonal qty made but that is not determined yet.

Here is the relevant portion of the message I recieved. 
_
Estimados clientes,
.....

Tras recibir las noticias del envío de todas las piezas, nuestro fabricante nos ha comunicado que, por un error en uno de los emails que hemos mantenido en todo este tiempo entre fábrica y nosotros, finalmente la cantidad de piezas fabricadas ha sido de 400 unidades.

Llegados a este punto, solo teníamos dos alternativas: retrasar el proyecto y fabricar 300 nuevas traseras y dejar 100 unidades sin montar o continuar con el proyecto tal y como estaba, para no incurrir en ningún retraso.

Una vez lo consultamos con el STAFF, decidimos que la mejor decisión para la viabilidad del proyecto era la segunda alternativa y, en nuestro continuo afán por buscar la transparencia con nuestros clientes en cada momento, os lo hemos comunicado en el mismo momento en el que hemos conocido la noticia.

TACTICO WATCHES_


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well after going through my own mental hurdles on this watch for the past 8 months......I'm officially in. When I messaged ANA last week she had 11 pieces remaining. BUT then they sent a notice out the (i'm trying to translate using google) factory sent them 400 watch cases, not the case backs though. They are deciding whether to make an additional 100 pieces of the ANKO. If I totally blew the translation please correct me.
> 
> My only point is that if you want an ANKO there is a limited number of the original 300 remaining. There might be an additonal qty made but that is not determined yet.
> 
> ...


Started out with 200 then it went to 300 and now it's 400? Not sure I like that!


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

They should do the last 100 with an orange dial.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Actually it was a mistake from their suppliers. They supplied them with 100 more cases and as she said the whole project was at stake for a short period of time but they decided to go on with it as intended. The watches should be delivered in a few days but I have no idea what will happen to the extra supply


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a SBDX012 so I'm curious how this compares.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

dmckean44 said:


> They should do the last 100 with an orange dial.


Now wouldn't THAT be fantastic!


----------



## Nick Adams (Dec 21, 2015)

not


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

well the strap arrived, now the wait for the watch continues...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Their facebook page just sent out a message that the watch is #ready so I guess that's it

Looking forward to the first real life photos, since I'm on the fence. If I didn't have a dismal experience with 2/3 6R15s I'd probably pre-order one too.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Tease level: 1.000


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

dmckean44 said:


> They should do the last 100 with an orange dial.


That would be interesting.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

I sent an email to Ana four days ago asking when they planned to ship out the watches and received no reply to date.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh guys, wait and be lucky when it arrives. Every email keeps them off working on shipment.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

msl_laubo said:


> Oh guys, wait and be lucky when it arrives. Every email keeps them off working on shipment.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ha, lol


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

when real photo ?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

burns78 said:


> when real photo ?


About 10 minutes after the postie delivers the first one?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Omg! I recieve tracking email! 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Me too #excited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Me also.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Same here !!!!
It is finally happening !

Regards,


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes sir! :-!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Just waiting for Decomaster shipping notification now.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got it!!!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Omg! I recieve tracking email!
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Same, same.
With the price of the shipping and me living in France I was expecting to have it tomorrow Saturday but no, ETA on Monday. :-(


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

The race is on


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Boom, tracking text message. Arrival Monday.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mine arrives on the 12th, super excited.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine arriving 11th. *finger cross*

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Got my notice too! But now I have to wait until the 18TH when I get back from vacation


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Pity there is a weekend in between ......

Arriving 12th, Tuesday.

Regards,


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

I've arranged mine to be delivered to a local depot to avoid WPDS (Watch Parcel Detection System) more commonly known as my wife. 

That way I can sneak it into the house without her knowing. Will have to do the same with the Decomaster 😂


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I just got my delivery notice. It will arrive on the 12th.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

As quoted from Tactico's Facebook page.

"You have been waiting a long time and today is the day. The ANKO model is ready for the shipment. Enjoy the summer with it!"


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I like that, no drama all shipped at the same time!



Jerry P said:


> As quoted from Tactico's Facebook page.
> 
> "You have been waiting a long time and today is the day. The ANKO model is ready for the shipment. Enjoy the summer with it!"
> 
> View attachment 8679242


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

It might be my ignorance, but where do you all see the estimated time of arrival? The link I have only shows it has been processed in Zaragoza.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Wait an hour or so it will show it as the number gets into the system.



Brekel said:


> It might be my ignorance, but where do you all see the estimated time of arrival? The link I have only shows it has been processed in Zaragoza.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

dpage said:


> Wait an hour or so it will show it as the number gets into the system.


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Received notice due in on the 11th.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Yep, Got my tracking number. Expected delivery for this Monday at my office. This one is going to be a great summer watch.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

ETA on 12th... 😊😊😊🙏🙏

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

12th for me too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Getting a new watch never gets old! 12th will be my delivery day also


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Just got notice mine has been shipped, Should arrive on the 13th. Hopefully this one lives up to all the hype.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Monday the 11th here


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Water proof 1000M and shockproof = no worries.

Just received my DHL signature required alert call via phone message as well.

Monday 11th is the day for me confirmed.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Text says the 11th for me. Hopefully this doesn't get stuck at JFK...


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

11th here too. Not long now boys!


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Breaking news!!!
A DHL truck has been burgled near the airport...


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

12th for me too. It's like christmas all over again. Christmas in July in fact


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I live out in the country so not getting mine till 14th, but I have a day off so will be able to really have fun with it. I have the 15 the off just in case...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Monday the 11th.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like it is on its way hopefully will meet its hype  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Let me first say that i got really lucky and i hate pre-orders.

BUT


i managed to sneak in last week and pick up one of the final 300 LE watches and now I'm getting a shipping notice. This is the best pre-order ever! I've waited longer for jomashop to ship. In fact I ordered the Anko after cancelling a Jomashop order that had been on backorder for 3 weeks and no end in sight. 

Hopefully it is everything that we have expected. But the lack of "regular" photos does bother me a bit. Especially when all you see are studio shots. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> But the lack of "regular" photos does bother me a bit. Especially when all you see are studio shots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Right? I thought that a few changes were being done- improved lume or the final case back. No biggie, they already got our money, and I'm sure they will be great!

Sent from my S7


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Just picked up this nice package.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Content


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Everyone outside Europe hates you right now.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Stop teasing and post the actual watch already! 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Is this sudden silence is good or bad news!?!?!?!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

huwp said:


> Everyone outside Europe hates you right now.


:-d


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

huwp said:


> Is this sudden silence is good or bad news!?!?!?!


Unfortunately bad news !


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

First impressions fresh out of the box.

I ordered the full package (bracelet, rubber strap, NATO strap, black & grey dial)

The case, case back and especially the bracelet are really awesome.
Well made.

Now the negative points.

The worst thing is the dial.

The hour markers are absolutely misaligned with the chapterring.

Here is a dirty pic but you can see it clearly.


The bezel alignes perfectly with the chapterring.
So I mean the hour marker of the dial are set inaccurate or the complete dial sits inaccurate on the movement.

Another point is the crystal.
The AR coating isn't quite good.
Many reflections and not a clear view.

All in all I am disapointed. The first time from CREPAS.
I own 4 watches from CREPAS and I am never disapointed.
But now...:-(

I will contact Ana.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Movement seems off in the case... that sucks at such a price. It means bad QC on top.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

From 12' to 8' the markers are not aligned.

9' , 10' and 11' are ok but not 100%.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

All fair points - and I have to say, it would be hard for anything to live up to 9+months anticipation.

One question, how is the sunburst effect on the grey dial?

Any chance of pics showing the bracelet and more of the case?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> From 12' to 8' the markers are not aligned.
> 
> 9' , 10' and 11' are ok but not 100%.


That is really ****ty the watch from your pictures looks really nice but the markers look terrible the 2 and the 5 are way off hope you get this sorted first watch delivered like this is not a good start


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Omg the dial markers at 1 and 2 o'clock especially are way off! I hope that it's just an isolated incident and you will get it fixed/replaced.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

On the other hand you could definitely argue that it wouldn't be an authentic Seiko homage without a few alignment problems


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Not really !


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh hell no! Unacceptable. Keeping my fingers crossed. If mine ends up like this, they better pay for return shipping.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Any more pictures exc-hulk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting pics of the second watch delivered!!!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

One look and the watch looks amazing. Hope the alignment issue get resolve. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

Ana from Crepas has already answered. The watch goes back to repair.

Sorry, no further pics at this time.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ana from Crepas has already answered. The watch goes back to repair.
> 
> Sorry, no further pics at this time.


What a great quick answer to your problem!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Anna comes through again as always. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

exc-hulk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ana from Crepas has already answered. The watch goes back to repair.
> 
> Sorry, no further pics at this time.


Did she send a prepaid shipping label? What did she say about QC?


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

The watch does look great! 

Now everyone is waiting to see if the chapter ring or dial misalignment is rampant throughout the release.

This is nuts to sit and wait to see if your new watch will come with already noted issues.

Only good news while waiting is knowing there is a real solid company that will stand behind their products.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

The movement stem and movement seem aligned, as the date window sits perfectly on the datewheel. So it might be that the dial markers during attachment to the dial were misaligned. 

In any case, this example should not have got through QC. 

I feel for you, exc-hulk. Nothing worse than waiting for a watch only to have to immediately send it back! 

I do hope this is a one off and won't affect anyone else.

I just realised, the dial markers and bezel insert line up perfect. So maybe it's just the chapter ring that's misprinted/misaligned.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

This picture I found isn't the greatest but the alignment of the dial markers looks good. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

QC issues do occur but on a small batch of 500 or so, it is a bit less excusable. At the same time I am sure they were eager to ship them all at once and all it takes is to rush through it and voila. hope this was isolated since shipping back and forth from the US will cost a bundle. no need to panic yet wait until Monday and we shall see.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> QC issues do occur but on a small batch of 500 or so, it is a bit less excusable. At the same time I am sure they were eager to ship them all at once and all it takes is to rush through it and voila. hope this was isolated since shipping back and forth from the US will cost a bundle. no need to panic yet wait until Monday and we shall see.


500 is not a small batch for a micro. For me, the price is what makes QC mistakes less excusable.

My experience with other brands is they usually only want the watch head shipped back for repair, which saves on cost.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

taike said:


> 500 is not a small batch for a micro. For me, the price is what makes QC mistakes less excusable.
> 
> My experience with other brands is they usually only want the watch head shipped back for repair, which saves on cost.


true maybe not a small batch for a micro and reputation is a big deal for them so extra QC would not be a bad idea. You can ship back the head only but then you need to deal w customs and that alone can be a pita. funny thing is if you go on Seiya which sells all kinds of Seikos and GS it will say right there on the website "The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly."
I can say that my experience w both Blumo and MM300 has been nothing short of perfectly aligned. hope this will be the case here too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Is that a Black dial or Grey dial? ex-hulk
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

I am in France and I do too ! o|


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Axelay2003 said:


> Oh hell no! Unacceptable. Keeping my fingers crossed. If mine ends up like this, they better pay for return shipping.


Agreed !
What is also unacceptable is that the watch was delivered in Germany and not in France which is closer but this is a DHL issue.
Crossing my fingers too.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

staiiff said:


> Agreed !
> What is also unacceptable is that the watch was delivered in Germany and not in France which is closer but this is a DHL issue.
> Crossing my fingers too.


DHL hub is in Germany. That is how logistics works.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

At first.
I want to spread any panic here. Maybe it was unfavorable moment to come out with this.

Guys I think all your watches are fine.:-!

Crepas is one of the best micros outthere.

The watch will pick up on Monday via DHL to service by Crepas.



mekenical said:


> Is that a Black dial or Grey dial? ex-hulk
> Thanks,
> Ken


Ken it is the matte black dial.



The hand set is really sweet.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> Did she send a prepaid shipping label? What did she say about QC?


Yes, she organized the return label via DHL.

I doesn't ask regarding the QC.
Maybe later.



staiiff said:


> What is also unacceptable is that the watch was delivered in Germany and not in France which is closer but this is a DHL issue.
> Crossing my fingers too.


The watch was not delivered today.

I picked up the package personally.
The estimated delivery date was Monday next week.

The DHL Express Hub is near my city so I drove to the Hub.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

That does look awesome.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

taike said:


> DHL hub is in Germany. That is how logistics works.


I know a little bit about logistics but according to the tracking the watch is now in Belgium !? :think:


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> The watch was not delivered today.
> 
> I picked up the package personally.
> The estimated delivery date was Monday next week.
> ...


Lucky and unlucky you...


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine looks like it'a in Miami!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

OK, some quick and dirty pics.

Bad lightning conditions.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks really nice!

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

pic of the grey dial


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

exc-hulk said:


> First impressions fresh out of the box.
> 
> I ordered the full package (bracelet, rubber strap, NATO strap, black & grey dial)
> 
> ...


I don't get this misalignment issue. Date window looks OK, so presumably it's a misalignment between the chapter ring and the dial. But if the bezel aligns with the chapter ring right now, then fixing the misalignment should result in some other misalignment between bezel and chapter ring, right?


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> I don't get this misalignment issue. Date window looks OK, so presumably it's a misalignment between the chapter ring and the dial. But if the bezel aligns with the chapter ring right now, then fixing the misalignment should result in some other misalignment between bezel and chapter ring, right?


Exactly my thoughts as I mentioned earlier. Probably the chapter ring is wrongly printed. That's why it lines up ok on some markers and wrong on the others.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Look at the distance between chapter ring and bottom and top markers... dial is off to me


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I think the hour markers are not exactly applied. And the complete dial does not sit exactly centered.

The chapter ring seems exactly. The alignment with the bezel is perfect.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Phew - that looks a WHOLE lot better than your initial impressions sounded!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> I don't get this misalignment issue. Date window looks OK, so presumably it's a misalignment between the chapter ring and the dial. But if the bezel aligns with the chapter ring right now, then fixing the misalignment should result in some other misalignment between bezel and chapter ring, right?


No. It's a faulty dial. Check out the markers at 1 and 2 o'clock. They are completely misaligned. On the other hand the markers on the left side of the dial seem almost perfectly aligned with the chapter ring. If the whole dial was misaligned then ALL the markers would have been off. But this is not the case. The markers on the right side of the dial are misplaced. All that watch needs is a new dial.

Exc-hulk thanks for the amazing photos. I ve been waiting for so long


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Larry23 said:


> No. It's a faulty dial. Check out the markers at 1 and 2 o'clock. They are completely misaligned. On the other hand the markers on the left side of the dial seem almost perfectly aligned with the chapter ring. If the whole dial was misaligned then ALL the markers would have been off. But this is not the case. The markers on the right side of the dial are misplaced. All that watch needs is a new dial.


Same thoughts here.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Larry23 said:


> No. It's a faulty dial. Check out the markers at 1 and 2 o'clock. They are completely misaligned. On the other hand the markers on the left side of the dial seem almost perfectly aligned with the chapter ring. If the whole dial was misaligned then ALL the markers would have been off. But this is not the case. The markers on the right side of the dial are misplaced. All that watch needs is a new dial.
> 
> Exc-hulk thanks for the amazing photos. I ve been waiting for so long


That's logical. Perhaps the OP would be better off fitting the grey dial and sending just the black one back for replacement


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

exc-hulk said:


> pic of the grey dial


5 and 7 hour markers seem to have horizontal line defects.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd send back the gray dial for replacement as well.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Not a good start...let's hope the rest are fine.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Weird. There better be some puckered orifices at Crepas.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Weird. There better be some puckered orifices at Crepas.


Lol


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine is now in Singapore and custom cleared. Too bad that the delivery to my office will only happen Monday. 

From experience hopefully it will happen before lunch or even earlier. This should help chase away the usual Monday blues. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

The japanese curse of misalignment strikes again.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Mine has arrived!









































I got the full kit, plus the black dial...
I requested the black dial at the last minute, I guess that's why it was not installed...
The gilt bezel markers tend to disappear under certain angles and lightings, difficult to photograph...
The grey dial actually looks rather nice in person but I might swap it out sooner than later...
Rubber strap is ok, feels more like silicone rather than rubber though...
As for the alignment... mine is very slightly misaligned too... and it has to do with the dial, I suspect... not very obvious so I'm ok with it... 😊

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi

Great that you are happy with. Case back machining seems a bit rough. Could you post more pics of the case?
Thanks


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, as I mentioned on your FB post(Divers watches group), finally we get to see what it looks like on the wrist.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Great picture

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Great picture
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

bricem13 said:


> Hi
> 
> Great that you are happy with. Case back machining seems a bit rough. Could you post more pics of the case?
> Thanks


I think the case back is brushed, rather than rough machining... it feels ok on the wrist... 

























Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

That looks great!



Toh said:


> The gilt bezel markers tend to disappear under certain angles and lightings, difficult to photograph...


Very keen to see this effect IRL - it sounds very interesting and 'alive'.

And yes, your alignment looks perfectly acceptable to me too.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

huwp said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Very keen to see this effect IRL - it sounds very interesting and 'alive'.
> 
> And yes, your alignment looks perfectly acceptable to me too.


Thanks huwp, yes I guess that's a way to put it... being 'alive'... you'll struck 'gold' when you hit the right spot! ?

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

@Toh congratulations on the new arrival! Looks great. Just wondering if your date sits a little low in the window, or is it the angle of the shot?


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

That,s not good at all !!!....How in the name of all that is Holy did they let that pass the QC test !!!....I just hope they are not all like that !


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

blackbolt said:


> @Toh congratulations on the new arrival! Looks great. Just wondering if your date sits a little low in the window, or is it the angle of the shot?


Thanks, yes you're right... it does sit very slightly low in the window, although the numbers are still completely in the frame.

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Toh said:


> Mine has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think the misalignment is probably worse on the black dial? Looks like the 1, 4 ,5, and 11 are off? Or are they ok maybe it's the angle of the picture


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Do you think the misalignment is probably worse on the black dial? Looks like the 1, 4 ,5, and 11 are off? Or are they ok maybe it's the angle of the picture


I tried to take a photo as close as possible through my phone...









Hmm... you might be right... guess will have to install it to reconfirm!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Toh said:


> I tried to take a photo as close as possible through my phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the 1, 5 , 8 and 11 to me but I'm no expert guess you won't know until it's fitted


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Plus point is the watch looks amazing


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I wonder if Tactico should recall all undelivered watches through DHL to make sure if they are good or not?



Axelay2003 said:


> This is not looking good. 2 for 2 with the dial/chapter ring malalignment. You can clearly see that the hour markers have more space between chapter ring on the right half(1-5 hours)compared to the left half(7-11 hours). The chapter ring almost touches the left side of the markers. This will drive me nuts.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Toh said:


> As for the alignment... mine is very slightly misaligned too... and it has to do with the dial, I suspect... not very obvious so I'm ok with it... ?


This is not looking good. 2 for 2 with the dial/chapter ring malalignment. You can clearly see that there is more space between hour indices and chapter ring on the right half(1-5 hours)compared to the left half(7-11 hours). The chapter ring almost touches the left side of the hour indices. This will drive me nuts.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Toh said:


> Thanks, yes you're right... it does sit very slightly low in the window, although the numbers are still completely in the frame.
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Hmm. So if you were to rotate the dial clockwise to center the date perfectly in the window, your dial markers would also be misaligned like exc-hulk's. And yours is a grey dial while his is black.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

If we are seeing this consistently, Crepas should be made aware fairly quickly. If this is the case, this will be the biggest loss for Crepas to date as far as recalling all watches to have this issues resolved. 

Maybe the center hole of the dial is really not "centered" perfectly, if you now what I mean. Maybe it is slightly to the right.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Upon thinking a little more, the off center hole is probably not the issue.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

IRL I tend to notice any issues with the date window much more than index trouble cause I'm looking at the date quite often.

We should bear in mind that due to parallax issues most photos can be deceiving. If the owner says he's happy then that's that


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

I think I will list it once I receive it...


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Dial close-up shot... again, it doesn't really bother me as I think mine is minor with regards to misalignment 
Tried to take the shot as perpendicular as possible...









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

This watch looks best on bracelet, IMO 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

After the photos that have been posted, I feel it was a matter of "Do we correct the issue or ship and hope no one notices?"


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

They will loose money, no hope i accept this kind of misalignment. Quite deceiving from them.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

no need to throw the baby and the bath water with it. sometimes pics can be very deceiving. clearly the 1st watch was off by a boat load now the 2nd yes the date is low in the date window but before folks start saying that all watches will have an issue maybe a greater sample should be looked at.
I am sure comes Monday (including myself) we shall know for sure.
question how does one remove the case back on this one? not seeing the typical case back holes. it is not a front loaded movement is it?


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> question how does one remove the case back on this one? not seeing the typical case back holes. it is not a front loaded movement is it?


I suppose using a opener ball like this


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> no need to throw the baby and the bath water with it. sometimes pics can be very deceiving. clearly the 1st watch was off by a boat load now the 2nd yes the date is low in the date window but before folks start saying that all watches will have an issue maybe a greater sample should be looked at.
> I am sure comes Monday (including myself) we shall know for sure.
> question how does one remove the case back on this one? not seeing the typical case back holes. it is not a front loaded movement is it?


My guess is that you use one of those rubber ball things to open the case back










You are right there are no indentations to grip.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

What is "Zafiro" ?

Also the numbering is ### out of 400.

The lume dot on the case back is hard to see on this. I was hoping it would be a bit bigger. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> What is "Zafiro" ?
> 
> Also the numbering is ### out of 400.
> 
> ...


Zafiro is sapphire ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ricardmg said:


> I suppose using a opener ball like this


I bet you are correct but 1000m water resistant screwed w a ball? really....


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> What is "Zafiro" ?
> 
> Also the numbering is ### out of 400.
> 
> ...


The lume dot is flush with the case back, different from the one seen in prototype photos... and I don't notice any glow too

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> I bet you are correct but 1000m water resistant screwed w a ball? really....


Sent an email to Ana earlier today, asking about the same thing... yet to receive her reply

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

More photos 

















Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks great on the wrist, any chance of a lume shot?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Toh said:


> More photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This compares favorably in pics with this one i used to own.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ricardmg said:


> Zafiro is sapphire ;-)


Chalk that up to DAS (dumb-American-syndrome)

Thanks for that .....I'm a bit embarrassed now

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> This compares favorably in pics with this one i used to own.


How is the bezel action feel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

tundif said:


> Looks great on the wrist, any chance of a lume shot?


Using my DSLR, 6 seconds exposure 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> How is the bezel action feel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the Anko....? I dont have mine yet.

On the Seiko....typical Seiko, nicely damped but precise, no backplay

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> On the Anko....? I dont have mine yet.
> 
> On the Seiko....typical Seiko, nicely damped but precise, no backplay
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Meant the Anko my mm300 is very smooth so we shall see the Anko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Toh said:


> Using my DSLR, 6 seconds exposure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I thought the bezel pip was meant to have lume?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The lume seems very unevenly applied.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

tundif said:


> Thanks, I thought the bezel pip was meant to have lume?


Specs mentioned dark yellow superluminova so it should glow... maybe I didn't charge long enough? I'm not sure...

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow...this is not looking good at all. First the dial alignment issues, then the date alignment issues, and now supremely underwhelming and poorly applied lume. That lume looks like it's from a $60 Parnis. And that's 6 second exposure? I can't believe it...

Now I am just worried to receive mine and be disappointed. I hope that is not the case. 

Sorry to be a downer but this is the most expensive watch I have purchased, waited for 6 months, and it has poorer quality than a Seiko SKX...


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Wow...this is not looking good at all. First the dial alignment issues, then the date alignment issues, and now supremely underwhelming and poorly applied lume. That lume looks like it's from a $60 Parnis. And that's 6 second exposure? I can't believe it...
> 
> Now I am just worried to receive mine and be disappointed. I hope that is not the case.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but this is the most expensive watch I have purchased, waited for 6 months, and it has poorer quality than a Seiko SKX...


Maybe it's more down to my amateurish attempt to take lume shots?

I feel you may want to reserve your judgement until you handle it yourself...

I don't want everyone to feel disappointed at the watch due to my lack of photo taking skills!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Wow...this is not looking good at all. First the dial alignment issues, then the date alignment issues, and now supremely underwhelming and poorly applied lume. That lume looks like it's from a $60 Parnis. And that's 6 second exposure? I can't believe it...
> 
> Now I am just worried to receive mine and be disappointed. I hope that is not the case.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but this is the most expensive watch I have purchased, waited for 6 months, and it has poorer quality than a Seiko SKX...


Exactly my feelings...and fears. But let's not jump to conclusions and wait until the watch arrives tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Mine will be going straight back if it has ANY issues......I pray that,s not the case !!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Has anyone been over to the CoS site? Stands to reason that the Spanish guys would have received theirs fastest.


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

blackbolt said:


> Has anyone been over to the CoS site? Stands to reason that the Spanish guys would have received theirs fastest.


No information yet in that forum. Nobody has received


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Toh said:


> Maybe it's more down to my amateurish attempt to take lume shots?
> 
> I feel you may want to reserve your judgement until you handle it yourself...
> 
> ...


It is definitely not your fault. In fact, your photo taking skills are quite good! Will wait for the watch to arrive to make a final judgement.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Larry23 said:


> View attachment 8703770


Hey sometimes all you can do is just laugh and enjoy where the ride takes you.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seppia said:


> The lume seems very unevenly applied.


That lume quality worries me more than the alignment issue that was mentioned earlier. But the combination of all the issues points to a significant QC oversight that doesnt make sense given Crepas/Tactico's track record for such great time pieces. They would not have purposely overlooked the final QC before shipping. Something is not right here.

Hopefully Monday brings better news.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Toh said:


>


That is a money shot sir.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Have to say that I am more than a little concerned. I have owned 2 Crepas watches in the past. Both were of very high quality and without issues. This however is not looking good so far. Hopefully the next couple to be delivered will change my point of view.


----------



## Riverbeaver (Oct 5, 2015)

Toh said:


> Dial close-up shot... again, it doesn't really bother me as I think mine is minor with regards to misalignment
> Tried to take the shot as perpendicular as possible...
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is the size of a softball on my IPad screen, and I can barely see the misalignment. So if mine comes this way I'm not anal enough to even worry about it. I'm wearing a Steinhart OVM right now and the dots at 1 and 2 don't line up exactly with the bezel markers, but all the others do. I never would have noticed it had I not read some of these posts. Maybe some of the other dive watches we all own are the same way too?? I wonder.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Riverbeaver said:


> This picture is the size of a softball on my IPad screen, and I can barely see the misalignment. So if mine comes this way I'm not anal enough to even worry about it. I'm wearing a Steinhart OVM right now and the dots at 1 and 2 don't line up exactly with the bezel markers, but all the others do. I never would have noticed it had I not read some of these posts. Maybe some of the other dive watches we all own are the same way too?? I wonder.


If you can't see that 12, 1 and 2 o'clock are misaligned on that dial just my glancing at it, you're blind.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah it's pretty bad
how how how did they not catch this??????


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

mine is out for delivery at 1:30 today. Keeping my fingers crossed for a good'un


----------



## Riverbeaver (Oct 5, 2015)

dmckean44 said:


> If you can't see that 12, 1 and 2 o'clock are misaligned on that dial just my glancing at it, you're blind.












" It's off by this much!!" Lol.


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

damn i was semi interested in these. but the watch shown has major flaws , lume, alignment case back looks rough . wtf , those markers being off a mile like 
that id flip out .


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Just arrives on office. Quick shot on handphone. Looks OK to me










Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

itranslator said:


> Just arrives on office. Quick shot on handphone. Looks OK to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the spaces are off as the other watches . you can see it .

take another pic directly over top if you dont mind


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Mental note to self: when mine arrives, hopefully tomorrow, do NOT post photos here.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

much ado about parallax?


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Riverbeaver said:


> This picture is the size of a softball on my IPad screen, and I can barely see the misalignment. So if mine comes this way I'm not anal enough to even worry about it. I'm wearing a Steinhart OVM right now and the dots at 1 and 2 don't line up exactly with the bezel markers, but all the others do. I never would have noticed it had I not read some of these posts. Maybe some of the other dive watches we all own are the same way too?? I wonder.


Yes the misalignment is quite obvious to me from this new pic toh. Yes from a distance you may not notice it but that is not the point. 
When I get a brand new watch I want everything to be perfect no matter it is a cheap seiko 5 or the marinemaster. 
Only thing I hate about seiko is this issue. Seiko also flat out say that this a acceptable tolerance & do not issue warranty for it.
FYI from all the divers I own except for seiko misalignment is not a common fault at all. I have the steinhart ovm too & the alignment is fine. From pictures I have seen from ovm owners I dont see the issue too. So it is not a common issue except for some of the diver range from seiko.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

This watch is too nice not to post
Loving the grey more and more










Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Toh said:


> This watch is too nice not to post
> Loving the grey more and more
> 
> 
> ...


How is the clasp on the bracelet?

What about the feel on wrist? Balanced or top heavy?

The grey color looks great

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> How is the clasp on the bracelet?
> 
> What about the feel on wrist? Balanced or top heavy?
> 
> ...


The diver extension clasp works well... looks like it comes from the same factory as Prometheus Poseidon and Hexa Osprey in terms of quality and looks...

I would say a little top heavy but not by much... feels balanced overall, although I do like a snug fit bracelet

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-drofl


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Comments? I still think is ok for me. Guess I am not particular. 









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Comments? I still think is ok for me. Guess I am not particular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you take another picture with the watch flipped 180 degrees?


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

itranslator said:


> Comments? I still think is ok for me. Guess I am not particular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Just picked mine up. I have the same dial issue. It seems the indices are not applied and spaced evenly. Not sure what I'll do yet as I want to see the resolution of some members closer to Spain. Looking at the grey dial it's obvious the markers were not applied well. 

It's a shame as he watch looks fantastic the gilt dial and bezel ooze class. Case is lovely too. 

Pics and more impressions once I'm home. Got another parcel to pick up in the form of a Heuer autavia :grinning:


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Quick pick


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Sav, even though its a blurry pic, it does look like they are misaligned. I do not have an Anko coming, but I do have a Decomaster incoming. Hopefully Crepas/Tactico didn't switch factories to save some money, and now are having QC issues. Best of luck to those that got these, hopefully not everyone has issues.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think it's safe to say now that it's not an isolated thing.

Damn, I feel for you guys. Such a nice looking watch otherwise.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

dmckean44 said:


> I think it's safe to say now that it's not an isolated thing.
> 
> Damn, I feel for you guys. Such a nice looking watch otherwise.


Yes I do too. I was so close to ordering but did not in the end. Yes now with all the problems(non working lume pip, poor lume date alignment) especially with the chapter ring misalignment which I am anal about I am glad I did not order or I will have the hassle of sending the watch back. Actually before all this pics i was considering changing my mind and getting one since there is 100 more pieces so there will be available.

I must say it is damn fine looking watch with the gold markers & the stunning sapphire bezel.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I too was on the fence very close to buying one the high price for a homage kept me from doing so thought I'd buy a catch and release when they came but tbh put off by that now also when it comes to watches I've got ocd

for the price of the watch this should not be happening and it is not looking good for the rest of the watches as not one is correct so far


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Hopefully this shot is better. Bezel action is sublime


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

No bueno.



Sav said:


> Hopefully this shot is better. Bezel action is sublime


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Can anyone else do a lume shot?


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Here is one from an owner I found from fb group.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Was anxiously waiting for #itranslator to receive his Grey dial watch, in Singapore ..... and report back ......

Really sad that these defects are appearing on all the watches, Black and Grey dial, so far ..... a real bummer !

To think we all waited so long, and paid a pretty fair amount, with expensive shipping to boot ......

Will reserve further comment until I receive my watch, but honestly, it does not look very promising. Would be interesting to get the response from the Spanish forum guys on their watches.

Not too sure what to make of DHL either. Have not had much experience with them thus far .....

My watch is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, but right now it is sitting at a facility about one and a half hours drive away from my location, and it says "on hold " ..... ???

Anyway, will see what develops .....

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Sav said:


> Hopefully this shot is better. Bezel action is sublime


Man, that Black dial looks really bad .....

Regards,


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Waiting on mine to be delivered tomorrow. 

If things go south on the majority of the watches, it might be cheaper for Crepas to send new dials rather than pay return shipping for watch heads!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

blackbolt said:


> If things go south on the majority of the watches, it might be cheaper for Crepas to send new dials rather than pay return shipping for watch heads!


Well, I for one, would not be agreeable to that suggestion .....

Not all of us have access to good, or even half decent watchmakers to replace the dials, or even to do a pressure testing, for that matter !

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Strap change. 








I seriously don't really care for the misalignment as I don't really notice it. Ignorance is bliss but I guess that is just me.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine is fault too and the rubber was Not in the box. 

Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I wouldn't be happy with just a replacement dial either as accessing the movement requires talking the bezel off. Not something I'd want to risk


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

itranslator said:


> Strap change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strap is very nice. Suits the watch well. Yes the misalignment is not so bad on yours. Just as you said ignorance is bliss. I wished I can go back when I was not so anal about this.Also another problem to point out. Seems like the lume pip on the bezel & caseback on the angler is not working. Not exactly a functional dive watch if the bezel pip is not working. I know we dun all go diving but it loses the dive watch feel imo. You might want to check that.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sav said:


> I wouldn't be happy with just a replacement dial either as accessing the movement requires talking the bezel off. Not something I'd want to risk


I am no expert but I dun think you need to take the bezel off changing the dial.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

msl_laubo said:


> Mine is fault too and the rubber was Not in the box.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


*****. Some QC heads need to roll. 4/4 watches on here and they've all not been QC'd most likely.

Crepas would not send out without QC. Likely QC done at the factory not upto the mark, to put it mildly.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

cal11 said:


> Sav said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be happy with just a replacement dial either as accessing the movement requires talking the bezel off. Not something I'd want to risk
> ...


It's a monobloc case. No case back. Access to the movement is from the front.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sav said:


> It's a monobloc case. No case back. Access to the movement is from the front.


Pretty sure that there is a caseback on the anko. Not a monobloc case.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Sav said:


> It's a monobloc case. No case back. Access to the movement is from the front.


It is designed to look like a monobloc case, but it isn't actually a monobloc, and they have never claimed it is.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

It is not a monobloc. Only designed to mirror the original Seiko case. There is a caseback, probably needs to be opened with a Horb ball or such - I don't see any indents for an opener tool. I wonder how much pressure one would have to apply with a ball opener considering the rating is 1000m though.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

msl_laubo said:


> Mine is fault too and the rubber was Not in the box.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


Send an email to Ana. Sie needs a pic of the watch. Waiting what the now offer.

Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

My bad. I thought it was a mono case. Still wouldn't be happy with new dial as opposed to a proper fix


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Definitely not a monobloc case.

It is just designed to look like the original.

I read somewhere earlier in the forums that it has a cover over the normal caseback ?

Not sure how you would remove it, though .......

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

cal11 said:


> Strap is very nice. Suits the watch well. Yes the misalignment is not so bad on yours. Just as you said ignorance is bliss. I wished I can go back when I was not so anal about this.Also another problem to point out. Seems like the lume pip on the bezel & caseback on the angler is not working. Not exactly a functional dive watch if the bezel pip is not working. I know we dun all go diving but it loses the dive watch feel imo. You might want to check that.


Damn. I think you might be right about the pip. Will confirm later this evening to get the lume shot

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

tundif said:


> Thanks, I thought the bezel pip was meant to have lume?


Me too !
Indexes misalignment, poor lume, eleven months of waiting... I am still crossing my fingers to have one of the right samples.
Delivery "before the end of the day" according to DHL.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

staiiff said:


> Me too !
> Indexes misalignment, poor lume, eleven months of waiting... I am still crossing my fingers to have one of the right samples.
> Delivery "before the end of the day" according to DHL.


I wonder what the lume is like on the case back pip.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

My package appears to be headed back to Spain?

Any other US customers seeing this?

Sunday, July 10, 2016 LocationTimePiece 19Departed Facility in MIAMI GATEWAY - USAMIAMI GATEWAY, FL - USA21:041 Piece
18Processed at MIAMI GATEWAY - USAMIAMI GATEWAY, FL - USA20:501 Piece
17Arrived at Sort Facility MIAMI GATEWAY - USAMIAMI GATEWAY, FL - USA20:431 Piece
16Departed Facility in CINCINNATI HUB - USACINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA17:111 Piece
15Processed at CINCINNATI HUB - USACINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA10:481 Piece
Saturday, July 09, 2016 LocationTimePiece 14Departed Facility in MIAMI GATEWAY - USAMIAMI GATEWAY, FL - USA23:211 Piece
13 


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> My watch is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, but right now it is sitting at a facility about one and a half hours drive away from my location, and it says "on hold " ..... ???
> 
> Anyway, will see what develops .....
> 
> Regards,


May want to call dhl to find out. I recieve exception notice that my address was incorrect *rolleyes* and got it resolve without further delaying the delivery. 
Got hit by sales tax though. Crepes probably declared full value

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

My package appears to be headed back to Spain?

Any other US customers seeing this?



Sunday, July 10, 2016LocationTimePiece 19Departed Facility in MIAMI GATEWAY - USAMIAMI GATEWAY, FL - USA21:041 Piece18Processed at MIAMI GATEWAY - USAMIAMI GATEWAY, FL - USA20:501 Piece17Arrived at Sort Facility MIAMI GATEWAY - USAMIAMI GATEWAY, FL - USA20:431 Piece16Departed Facility in CINCINNATI HUB - USACINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA17:111 Piece15Processed at CINCINNATI HUB - USACINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA10:481 PieceSaturday, July 09, 2016LocationTimePiece 14Departed Facility in MIAMI GATEWAY - USAMIAMI GATEWAY, FL - USA23:211 Piece13 


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

itranslator said:


> May want to call dhl to find out. I recieve exception notice that my address was incorrect *rolleyes* and got it resolve without further delaying the delivery.
> Got hit by sales tax though. Crepes probably declared full value
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Using dhl will cannot escape gst. I kena gst+ handling fee when I ordered from germany from steinhart.

I use normal post office registered mail for my borealis never got any gst.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

All in all, this watch purchase looks to be a major disaster for me .....

My watch is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, however according to tracking info, it has been sitting in Penang ( one and a half hours drive away), since 8.30 this morning, 10 hrs ago, "on hold pending payment" !!!

So I called DHL ....

Nobody called me, and yes, there is a bit missing from my address, I believe ......

Looks like on top of the GST tax, they are charging me a whopping "Handling Fee" !!! Yes, I believe Crepas declared full value, too !

I have NEVER had to pay this kind of handling fee for any other courier companies before. I received two watches from Portugal couple of weeks back, through FedEx, no such fee, either ....

So, with the high shipping charges by DHL, now with this Handling fee, factoring the exchange rate, this will be without doubt, the most expensive watch for me to date !!!

And now, to top it all off, we have all these defects !!!

Well, tomorrow will tell ....

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Exactly my same scenario. 

Never got hit by tax from Helberg or Borealis before via DHL. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah I have been stung here in Malaysia by DHL (Rm180). They called me this morning - I was going to argue as one of the updates said it was through customs but I knew it wouldn't get me anywhere. It always happens with DHL here in KL. looks like they are trying to boost their profit margins. 

After being super excited to get this, I have to say my ardor has severely been dampened with the misalignment and lume issues. Bought into this one partly based on the sterling reputation of Crepas, so I have my fingers crossed that I lucked out and that they really QC'd my watch super hard - gotta remain optimistic


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Clenching watch in fist and reaching skyward, while furiously shaking my fist...

"As God is my witness they're are not going to lick me. I'm going to live through this and when it's all over, I'll never buy a micro brand again. No, nor any of my folk. If I have to lie, steal, cheat, or kill, as God is my witness..., I'll never buy a micro again!"


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine wil go back tomorrow for fixing the defects.
Wondering how they will do that. New dials?

Will keep all of you informed.

Martin


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> Yeah I have been stung here in Malaysia by DHL (Rm180). They called me this morning - I was going to argue as one of the updates said it was through customs but I knew it wouldn't get me anywhere. It always happens with DHL here in KL. looks like they are trying to boost their profit margins.
> 
> After being super excited to get this, I have to say my ardor has severely been dampened with the misalignment and lume issues. Bought into this one partly based on the sterling reputation of Crepas, so I have my fingers crossed that I lucked out and that they really QC'd my watch super hard - gotta remain optimistic


Where did the tracking info say your watch was, after it cleared customs ? Did it come through Penang ?

Yeah, apart from really liking the design, what really drew me to get this watch eleven months ago, was the fact that it was being produced by Crepas .....

Not having ever had a Crepas watch, I jumped at the chance, especially after all the rave reviews about their watches, fit and finishing and overall super quality ....

Am still hoping, like you, that my watch is going to be "OK" !!! Yes, gotta remain optimistic !

Regards,


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Right? I thought that a few changes were being done- improved lume or the final case back. No biggie, they already got our money, and I'm sure they will be great!
> 
> Sent from my S7


The current state of dismay on the delivered pieces reminds me much i hate pre-orders. IF IF IF..... there is problem with my watch does anyone know if crepas takes returns or for a refund? I don't particularly have the stomach or patience to wait through the process to get it all fixed.

Or is it easier to refuse delivery from DHL?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

itranslator said:


> Just arrives on office. Quick shot on handphone. Looks OK to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lugs look longer and thinner than the pics on their website. Us this just the angle of the pictures?



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

A few showing up @ COS forum w/no mention of defects.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Just received delivery notification.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

dpage said:


> My package appears to be headed back to Spain?
> 
> Any other US customers seeing this?
> 
> ...


Mine is on its way to me from OH. 
However, this might be the best thing that happens to you today though  straight back to the factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

To be played upon receipt:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dpage said:


> My package appears to be headed back to Spain?
> 
> Any other US customers seeing this?
> []




Mine is at DFW airport and set for delivery before the end of the Day.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Mine is "out for delivery". 

I have no judgements on the watch until I see it in person. I'll let you guys know my impressions when I receive it.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Well.......Mine arrived today....And unfortunately it has to go straight back !. The misalignment issues on my particular piece were unacceptable. Email sent to Ana explaining the issues, waiting for a reply. I,m sure Tactico / Crepas are very aware by now of these problems, and will do whatever it takes to rectify asap. Waited this long, so another few weeks won,t hurt....Such a shame, but Hey Ho.....


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Mine is "out for delivery".
> 
> I have no judgements on the watch until I see it in person. I'll let you guys know my impressions when I receive it.


Mine is also, hopefully all checks out. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Mine is "out for delivery".
> 
> I have no judgements on the watch until I see it in person. I'll let you guys know my impressions when I receive it.


I agree. I just got my "out for delivery notice" as well (a day early). I will pass judgment once I have it in hand. I will take some high res shots of it straight on and post them.
Other than the issues that have been discussed, from the pictures I have seen, both the black and grey versions of the watch look awesome. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Mine is "out for delivery".
> 
> I have no judgements on the watch until I see it in person. I'll let you guys know my impressions when I receive it.


Please check the Lume at 12 o'clock on the bezel and on the case back as well

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Please check the Lume at 12 o'clock on the bezel and on the case back as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No lume at 12 on bezel. Their website pictures doesn't show that too.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

itranslator said:


> No lume at 12 on bezel. Their website pictures doesn't show that too.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


Just checked the Website pics and it does show lume on the bezel.

it listed as  Dark yellow Superluminova for bezel pearl


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Mine is "out for delivery".
> 
> I have no judgements on the watch until I see it in person. I'll let you guys know my impressions when I receive it.


Yeah man! Finally some Grade A pics incoming!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

tundif said:


> Just checked the Website pics and it does show lume on the bezel.
> 
> it listed as  Dark yellow Superluminova for bezel pearl


Here is the image (that I cropped in) from Tactico's website.It does look like the bezel pearl is lumed.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

tundif said:


> Just checked the Website pics and it does show lume on the bezel.
> 
> it listed as  Dark yellow Superluminova for bezel pearl


My bad and stand corrected. Snap this lume shot with my mobile. No adjustment done except for cropping.










Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Me too !
> Indexes misalignment, poor lume, eleven months of waiting... I am still crossing my fingers to have one of the right samples.
> Delivery "before the end of the day" according to DHL.


Package just arrived now.
Anxious to open it.
Will post pics if good only.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I can also confirm that I can see a tiny green dot at case back after charging with led light. Too small to capture with my phone. 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> I can also confirm that I can see a tiny green dot at case back after charging with led light. Too small to capture with my phone.


Well, the caseback lumed dot on the Angler is absolutely useless, as it serves no purpose at all !

Regards,


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

Might be well to actually get your ANKO in hand before making upset posts?

Little perspective here. I was fortunate enough to find a lively active Dive Watch forum a few years back. Enthusiasm ran high enough to commission a bespoke forum diver. I was all in, gladly. The forum had a loose association with a well respected US watch firm, and that company was kind enough to permit forumers to spend months pleading, arguing, and haggling over minuscule details, and accept the order in the end. The watch was to have a new & unique bezel feature, a real signature detail. All was rosy.

As per usual.. impatient forumers fretted, timeframes were pushed, etc.. etc.

When the "Dream Diver" was finally delivered, a few "microbrew" bug were delivered as well. A few crowns were mildly problematic.. an already over-large diver was rendered more problematic by a bracelet with endlinks that extended length by nearly a centimeter, and the groundbreaking bezel had slightly undersized springs that left it's action light, sloppy and easily moved w/ the lightest bump.

No single insurmountable problem, but several niggling details that really deflated our built up expectations.

Looking back, the single issue that bothers me most is how poorly I behaved. Posting bitter whiny rants, I truly made an ass of myself.

Regret it to this day.

Let's lighten up guys. Crepas builds fantastic watches. They will undoubtedly rectify any faults that slip though QC. We're all aware our tiny niche oriented builders don't have all the resources of the major name brands (and they don't charge us the 100 or 200 or 400% mark up paying for the "name' either). I don't doubt that Crepas will be more upset by any deficiency in their product than we are.

Have a little faith! |>



To add insult to injury, couple of months after our "bespoke, one of a kind, Dive Watch Forum designed diver" was released.. an $89 chinese model came out with exactly/precisely the same case/bezel.

Ouch.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

staiiff said:


> Package just arrived now.
> Anxious to open it.
> Will post pics if good only.


Hurry up already ;-)


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I didn't order the ANKO but have the tactico RE. That watch was superb in quality.

I wonder if they used another contractor fatcory. I do have the Decomaster incoming and am hopeful that does not have issues that i see those of you who got the ANKO are experiencing.



valuewatchguy said:


> That lume quality worries me more than the alignment issue that was mentioned earlier. But the combination of all the issues points to a significant QC oversight that doesnt make sense given Crepas/Tactico's track record for such great time pieces. They would not have purposely overlooked the final QC before shipping. Something is not right here.
> 
> Hopefully Monday brings better news.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well - mine arrived... Not sure what to think. It is beautiful - but ever so slightly misaligned.









I think my main problem is I have waited almost a year and there is no way in hell it could live up to my expectations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well - the pip is actually lumed, but extremely hard to see/take a picture of, so it's there but useless









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Seems like there are perfectly aligned sets after all. Great to hear that the lume pip works.

*Pic taken from a owner from a facebook group


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

obp666 said:


> Well - mine arrived... Not sure what to think. It is beautiful - but ever so slightly misaligned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems ok to me from that angle 
To me if it is slightly off I would not bother sending it back to possibly get it back who knows when. If I am so bothered by the minor misalignment then I will just sell it and announce it in the ad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Everything I see as to defects have the hallmarks of a chinese contractor factory.

Am I mistaken in my belief that the earlier Crepas and tacticos were assembled by a contractor in Germany?



obp666 said:


> Well - the pip is actually lumed, but extremely hard to see/take a picture of, so it's there but useless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cal11 said:


> Seems like there are perfectly aligned sets after all. Great to hear that the lume pip works.
> 
> *Pic taken from a owner from a facebook group
> 
> View attachment 8712898


Just give it 10 minutes.....someone will find a problem.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just in! Alignment seems fine. I will fit the bracelet later
The dial is black


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Package just arrived now.
> Anxious to open it.
> Will post pics if good only.


Well I did open it and... unfortunately I also have the dial misalignment issue. :-(
This is unacceptable ! :rodekaart
Especially after a wait of eleven month, I would have preferred to wait a bit more but to have a well finish timepiece.

I am now afraid that if the dial is realigned, the date will be misaligned in the date window just like on my blue Sumo (which is a common issue of the watch).
I could accept that on a mass produced watch that I paid 500 U$D but not on a smaller batch that I paid 750 €uros.

Also the lume is weak (I know BGW9 is not so strong as C3 but still) and not well applied on the indexes.
The 12:00 and the caseback dots are also blueish lumed, but weak too.

I have snapped pictures of every indexes and lume, let's hope I could return the watch with no fees to have the issue solved.
For a first experience with the Tactico/Crepas brand, I have to say that I am not happy.
Let's hope the customer service will change a bit my opinion.

PS : just a detail but the watch came of the Nato and not on the bracelet... but I am not trying the bracelet, I just want to send it back for repair.


----------



## dockimble (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Gents,

another arrived in Germany... no issues ! Great job by Tactico/Crepas. I'm really looking forward receiving the Decomaster !


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> cal11 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like there are perfectly aligned sets after all. Great to hear that the lume pip works.
> ...


You're right. The hands seemed misaligned on that one.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Danny S said:


> Might be well to actually get your ANKO in hand before making upset posts?
> 
> Little perspective here. I was fortunate enough to find a lively active Dive Watch forum a few years back. Enthusiasm ran high enough to commission a bespoke forum diver. I was all in, gladly. The forum had a loose association with a well respected US watch firm, and that company was kind enough to permit forumers to spend months pleading, arguing, and haggling over minuscule details, and accept the order in the end. The watch was to have a new & unique bezel feature, a real signature detail. All was rosy.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. I understand we are upset but **** happens in life. It's not always what happens but how we deal with it. Negativity seems to breed more negativity. I notice this thread has attracted many people who aren't even buying the watch. They just show up, post there negative comment and leave. Maybe we all just need to calm down. I have my watch coming later today. I will deal with it accordingly based on what I see. If I have a problem with it, I will contact Tactico and *politely* discuss with them how to rectify it. They have a good reputation and I am not ready to throw them under the bus.

Quality control issues don't just happen with the micro brands. I own a two-tone (Smurf) Rolex Submariner that I purchased in 1998 (I still own it today). It was only slightly used when I got it as it was only six months old. I noticed a short time after buying it that the hour hand did not line up with the hour markers when the minute hand past twelve. It wasn't by a huge margin but it was *definitely* noticeable. It was installed like this at the Rolex factory and their QC didn't notice it. This is for a watch that cost many thousands of dollars. I got it fixed eventually when I brought the watch in for an overhaul years later. The point I'm trying to make is that maybe we all need to relax a bit and not go the dark place that many of us seem to be going to.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Beautiful watch, wait until you guys see these in person! Machining and finishing is gorgeous quality as in the past from Crepas.......unfortunately my dial is misaligned. It appears the the dials are not being centered within the chapter ring. In person it is waaaaay less noticeable that the magnified pics shown here in this thread. I had the black dial installed. Haven't had a chance to install it on the bracelet. Watch overall is gorgeous

Some really quick cell phone pics...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

cal11 said:


> Seems like there are perfectly aligned sets after all. Great to hear that the lume pip works.
> 
> *Pic taken from a owner from a facebook group
> 
> View attachment 8712898


All the markers are perfectly aligned on that one. Hope springs eternal, then.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Beautiful watch, wait until you guys see these in person! Machining and finishing is gorgeous quality as in the past from Crepas.......unfortunately my dial is misaligned. It appears the the dials are not being centered within the chapter ring. In person it is waaaaay less noticeable that the magnified pics shown here in this thread. I had the black dial installed. Haven't had a chance to install it on the bracelet. Watch overall is gorgeous
> 
> Some really quick cell phone pics...


It looks beautiful! I think you're right about the dial. It looks like it needs to be moved down and to the right a bit. Is it just drilled in the wrong spot? It doesn't look out as much as some of the others we've seen. Are you going to do anything about it?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Side view....


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

DHL just picked mine up to bring it back.
Just 5 hours of beeing here after one year of waiting.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Side view....


@Demo Do you like have a phone with an embedded macro lens?

I couldn't do shots like these with my DSLR let alone my phone. Hardly any reflections on the crystal!

Watch does look smashing I have to admit. Your dial seems a tiny bit off on the date window, but I suppose if you correct that then that would throw the markers off.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jerry P said:


> Are you going to do anything about it?


I'm keeping it for the time being.

Caseback: The machining and brushed finish is done very well. It has a standard screw in caseback (without the tool recesses). Angler fish graphic is crisply etched (although the edges are a little sharp). The cool lume pip that the angler fish had for the prototype is non-existant. Upon close inspection, there is a hole there that appears to be filled with a clear resin. I have exposed it to direct sunlight but there is no lume. Case contour when viewed from the back is very cool. (Excuse the black particles in the two photos. There were some sort of black particles within the clear bag the watch came in that I did not brush off for the photos).

More quick pics....


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

blackbolt said:


> @Demo Do you like have a phone with an embedded macro lens?
> 
> I couldn't do shots like these with my DSLR let alone my phone. Hardly any reflections on the crystal!
> 
> Watch does look smashing I have to admit. Your dial seems a tiny bit off on the date window, but I suppose if you correct that then that would throw the markers off.


Yes, I can get pretty detailed shots with my phone, (photoshop helps too though ;-)).

To me it looks like if the dial was adjusted to be centered, everything would line up properly. Just guessing.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks great Demo!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Very comfortable on the wrist (I have a 7 1/4" wrist). The caseback is completely flat so the watch is very stable without any wobble as you move your wrist around.

Wrist shots.....


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Well I did open it and... unfortunately I also have the dial misalignment issue. :-(


I know I said no pics but...
These are raw pictures from my iPhone 6 camera, no Photoshop, no filters, I tried to shoot straight with the hours chapter ring marking.

First is the dial misalignment.
You could see also that the lume is not well centered in the indexes but this is no big deal.





Then the not-so-well applied lume, good on the hands but not on the indexes.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Not sure whether the e-mail I sent Ana is a good thing or a bad thing. Essentially e-mailed asking if they can cancel the delivery from DHL as mine is still enroute, have it go back to Tactico for a proper QC on it before shipping it back to me. No sense me paying $120 in duties and taxes to simply have to send it back to Tactico, them resend it to me afterwards and for me to pay the duties a second time.

Have to say i am rely surprised and disappointed in some of the flaws already presented here, and after such a long wait for us all this is a real let down.

Demo's photos are excellent and the case finish looks superb, along with the case back and crown, but the dial/chapter ring misalignment is a real let down.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that. The first picture really shows how misaligned the dial markers are with the chapter ring. I also see the lume is not well centered on the markers.

Did they get the dials from a chinese maker. The QC is horrible. I always wondered how Crepas and tactico managed to lower prices on their watches in comparison with past models. I think again they may have switched to a chinese factory (pure conjecture) But everything as to QC issues point to that. Someone please enlighten us if I am mistaken.



staiiff said:


> I know I said no pics but...
> These are raw pictures from my iPhone 6 camera, no Photoshop, no filters, I tried to shoot straight with the hours chapter ring marking.
> 
> First is the dial misalignment.
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

supawabb said:


> but the dial/chapter ring misalignment is a real let down.


Maybe they took the homage concept too far?



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Alright it is here



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Alright it is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Just got mine, and it looks like Demo111's, so no point in posting a photo. Off-centered and misaligned. Otherwise a beautiful watch. I will see how this pans out before sending it back.

Sent from my S7


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Just got mine, and it looks like Demo111's, so no point in posting a photo. Off-centered and misaligned. Otherwise a beautiful watch. I will see how this pans out before sending it back.
> 
> Sent from my S7


Mine too, here's a quick pic.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Edit: no issue just a late update from DHL. No delivery issue to note. 


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok there it is to be picky the date could be very slightly be too much left and may be possibly the 8 o'clock marker is off by a hair.

Case work is very nicely done
Crown screw in is very smooth
Bezel action is crisp maybe a bit too hard but a matter of preference 
Even the angler fish pip lumes a little
The pipe on bezel lumes while not nuclear it is decent
Bracelet is very hefty and nice dive extension

Pics anyone


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano42 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all

Received mine today - full package fitted with grey dial.

My issue is that the movement must be seated incorrect or dial placement waaay off, as the seconds hands will only run when the watch is held up. When you lay the watch caseback down the seconds hand stops.

Not happy :-( already emailled Ana.

Thanks
deano


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

tundif said:


> Mine too, here's a quick pic.


Oh my....yours is really bad


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Mine is okay I guess. The markers are a little bit off, but not too much. Good enough to call it a keeper, and way better than some of the pics in this thread. Watch is a beauty, bracelet is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

The


Danny S said:


> Might be well to actually get your ANKO in hand before making upset posts?
> 
> Little perspective here. I was fortunate enough to find a lively active Dive Watch forum a few years back. Enthusiasm ran high enough to commission a bespoke forum diver. I was all in, gladly. The forum had a loose association with a well respected US watch firm, and that company was kind enough to permit forumers to spend months pleading, arguing, and haggling over minuscule details, and accept the order in the end. The watch was to have a new & unique bezel feature, a real signature detail. All was rosy.
> 
> ...


Stellar post!
I got mine and I can't spot any alignment issues. Doesn't mean is not there but if there is , I can't see and it doesn't bother me.
For me, this is a very well made and pleading watch.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

It appears the the guys over on the Club Okies forum are all happy with their watches even though there are dial misalignment issues. I've been over there looking at their photos and have seen photos posted with dials that are off. Yet no one there has raised a comment about it that I have seen. :-s


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The case, bracelet, bezel, and hands look phenomenal. Sad to see all of the dial issues but the dial work does seem pretty shoddy, at least compared to the rest of the watch. The overall package looks great though. I was really tempted to jump in on this but would expect better dial quality at this price.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Lume shot next to a Halios Tropik. Both exposed to the sun equal time prior to the photo.









Sent from my S7


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> It appears the the guys over on the Club Okies forum are all happy with their watches even though there are dial misalignment issues. I've been over there looking at their photos and have seen photos posted with dials that are off. Yet no one there has raised a comment about it that I have seen. :-s


We are just more anal 
Can't complain about mine though very nice piece good price good movement yes more than a Blumo but it has more flair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> It appears the the guys over on the Club Okies forum are all happy with their watches even though there are dial misalignment issues. I've been over there looking at their photos and have seen photos posted with dials that are off. Yet no one there has raised a comment about it that I have seen. :-s


Either we are very discerning or very picky......I'm going with discerning

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Don't be a Tactico settler


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Mine just arrived. It looks like I'm one of the fortunate ones. The alignment looks good. Here's some quick and dirty pictures to show this. The date window looks good too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> Mine just arrived. It looks like I'm one of the fortunate ones. The alignment looks good. Here's some quick and dirty pictures to show this. The date window looks good too.
> 
> View attachment 8714738
> 
> ...


Looks great. Glad you got a good one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> Mine just arrived. It looks like I'm one of the fortunate ones. The alignment looks good. Here's some quick and dirty pictures to show this. The date window looks good too.
> 
> View attachment 8714738
> 
> ...


Fantastic pictures that looks spot on I'd buy that in a heartbeat


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jerry P said:


> Mine just arrived. It looks like I'm one of the fortunate ones. The alignment looks good. Here's some quick and dirty pictures to show this. The date window looks good too.
> 
> View attachment 8714738
> 
> ...


Finally! A good one! I just received mine and will open it later.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Here'a wrist shot.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad to hear there are good ones out there. Hope mine will be good too. Congrats on the beautiful watch Jerry!


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Mine looks good but just not for me an already up for sale and I expect to take a decent loss on this .


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Goalie said:


> Mine looks good but just not for me an already up for sale and I expect to take a decent loss on this .


Dial is off as well as the date window it seems to me. GLWS.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Mine is perfect, everything lines up perfect!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

From what I see in the photos, when the dial is perfectly centered it lines up perfectly with the date wheel and chapter ring. I'm wondering if there is some alignment issues during assembly. There must be some play somewhere to allow the dial to shift out of center during assembly. If so, taking it apart and aligning the dial would fix these alignment issues???


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> From what I see in the photos, when the dial is perfectly centered it lines up perfectly with the date wheel and chapter ring. I'm wondering if there is some alignment issues during assembly. There must be some play somewhere to allow the dial to shift out of center during assembly. If so, taking it apart and aligning the dial would fix these alignment issues???


Is it possible it is the indices that are misaligned on the dial, therefore making everything go out of whack?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> From what I see in the photos, when the dial is perfectly centered it lines up perfectly with the date wheel and chapter ring. I'm wondering if there is some alignment issues during assembly. There must be some play somewhere to allow the dial to shift out of center during assembly. If so, taking it apart and aligning the dial would fix these alignment issues???


Since my date window seems centered over the date wheel, I wonder if moving the entire movement within the case would fix the alignment with the chapter ring.

Sent from my S7


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been drooling over these for a few months, don't have the patience for a pre-order. 

It seems like there are variations to the degree of mis-alignment and being that the ones shipped within Spain don't have issues, could it be that some where subjected to intense vibration in transit to cause the issues? Some more than others? Btw, I'm no watch doc...


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Absolutely loving this


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Jerry P said:


> Mine just arrived. It looks like I'm one of the fortunate ones. The alignment looks good. Here's some quick and dirty pictures to show this. The date window looks good too.
> 
> View attachment 8714738


Congrats Jerry. Yours looks great, if only they were all on this level.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

rajenmaniar said:


> Absolutely loving this


These _are_ cool watches aren't they Raj. b-)


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Sigh... least I have a Seafarer II coming to ease the pain. Looks like mine is off a little too, tried to get a level shot with a decent camera. Also the lume seems a little uneven.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

r6ckstar said:


> It seems like there are variations to the degree of mis-alignment and being that the ones shipped within Spain don't have issues, could it be that some where subjected to intense vibration in transit to cause the issues? Some more than others? Btw, I'm no watch doc...


I don't thinks so. I've been over looking at the photos on the Club Okies Spanish forum and they too show some dials that have misalignment.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

My dial and chapter ring are misaligned. Am slightly irritated by it. Have sent them an email.


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> I don't thinks so. I've been over looking at the photos on the Club Okies Spanish forum and they too show some dials that have misalignment.


Totally agree. Nobody has said anything, but some of the Clubokies are as misaligned as mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Crops from above... It's weird they're not all off.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

I am extremely relieved to say that I received a good one. Everything lines up well. I'm sorry to those who received bad ones and I hope Crepas can take care of the problem.










Let me say this - this watch is absolutely stunning. Build quality is amazing, the package was great, and I am just blown away by how gorgeous it is.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Slimyfishy said:


> Crops from above... *It's weird they're not all off*.
> 
> View attachment 8715834
> 
> ...


That points to the indices being placed wrong on the dial. A dial replacement is going to end up being the solution to this.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

That's what it looks like to me...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Anko on Isofrane looks sharp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Not to throw fuel on the fire, but how does everyone's strip of brushing look? The width of that strip on my left side seems to vary in width ever so slightly









Sent from my S7


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Slimyfishy said:


> Crops from above... It's weird they're not all off.


Yep same on mine, that worries me because that means it's not only the dial that is misaligned but the indexes that are not well set down.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Lume shot next to a Halios Tropik. Both exposed to the sun equal time prior to the photo.
> 
> Sent from my S7


The hands are Ok on the Anko but due to the size of the indexes they should be more bright.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

It has been a tough day for some but it is a very nice watch
Some pics to cheer you up




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> These _are_ cool watches aren't they Raj. b-)


Indeed.
Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll be emailing ana to send mine back to get sorted as well.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Got mine earlier today. Very nice watch. I also have a slight alignment problem, but I think I can live with it. Looking directly at the watch I can only see problems with the 4 and 5 markers. I haven't had the time to put it on the bracelet as I am getting ready to head out of town. I will do a more close inspection of the watch when I get back. Hopefully I won't change my mind to keep it because I really like it.
My pic is not great, but hear it is.


Sorry about the angle. I fixed it in photobucket, but it goes back to the original form when transferred here.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Here are some shots with the bracelet as well as the case back.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys if this is not a monocoque case shouldn't it have a helium valve?


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine arrived today. Had a strong hunch I was getting one without major alignment issues... I was wrong. Mine appears as badly misaligned as they get. Doh!

From what I can eyeball it appears the indicies were placed incorrectly. I see inconsistent gaps between them.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Guys if this is not a monocoque case shouldn't it have a helium valve?


That would only be needed if the watch was spec'd for saturation diving, which they have never claimed.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I've emailed Ana about mine. Hopefully it will be a quick turnaround. Either way, I'd rather wait a little longer to have it right. It really is unfortunate as the rest of the watch is superb. The thing that really pisses me off is that these dials would have been sent out this way knowingly. No way you could miss those misalignment issues. That really is a shame as this is my third Crepas/Tactico watch and this event will cause me to rethink purchasing from them again.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Just like to clear some things up by posting their response. First let me say that I'm glad my worries are about a slight misalignment on an amazing watch and not more serious things. Also I appreciate all their hard work and professionalism, I have faith that my watch will be perfect once it's adjusted. Here's what they said:

"Thank you so much for your polite email. We appreciate your trust on us.

Due to the concerns posted in the public means about some issues with the ANKO model regarding the dial alignment in relation to the inner bezel, or the inner bezel in relation to the dial, we would like to point out:

- The indexes of the minutes of the inner bezel are all separated 6 degrees and converge to a perfect center.
- The hour marks of the dial are separated 30 degrees and converge to a perfect center, too.
- Therefore, both pieces are perfectly made in terms of their "own" alignment.

The ANKO model has a "different" design and is more complex than the rest of the models we have made so far.
The inner bezel diameter (30.25 mm) is bigger than the gap to introduce the module dial/caliber (29.50 mm), and for this reason the inner bezel is installed from the upper side, before attaching the crystal. All the inner bezels are perfectly aligned "North-South" for the hour marks 12 and 6, the same as "West-East" for the hour marks 9 and 3.

However, the dial, which has a smaller diameter (29 mm) than the inner gap of the case (as all the watches), has a kind of play (0.50 mm) and freedom of movement that disappear when they are attached to the case by means of clamps and screws.This means that the centering of the dial in the gap of the case middle has to be done taking great care and always trying that the center of the dial is placed above the center of the watch.
As an example of this, if the center of the dial has been attached closer to the index of the 9 there will be a bigger misalignment in the indexes of the 12 and of the 6 and a smaller one in the rest of the indexes (the indexes alignment of the 9 and 3 would be perfect, though).

The assembly of the ANKO model has been utterly careful; even though the dial may have been perfectly centered in the case, the screwing of the clamp to the case middle may make the center of the dial decenter a split second, making the indexes of the dial not to be aligned with the inner bezel.
The solution is easy: loosen the screws that attach the caliber to the case andtighten them again when the desired alignment has been achieved.

In models in which the inner bezel and the dial form a single piece this problem does not exist.

A misalignment tolerance of 1 to 1.5 degrees for two elements that are not joined is normal. A deviation of 1 degree is a sixth part of a second.


Any decentered dial that exceeds this degree of tolerance, and with an obvious decentering, will be center on its owner's request.

We want to remind you that we decided to even out the micro pearl of the fish antenna inside of the metal to protect it. The micro pearl is there and it perfectly glows in the dark.

The power of the ANKO's lumen BGW9 is exactly the same as the previous tactico model, the TC3. The power of this superluminova is noticeably inferior to the C3 or C1.

We believe, after we check your pictures, the watch is on a tolerable status for the alignment but if you prefer we calibrate the dial you have to send us your watch on 15th August due to on the 1st September we will send to the factory all the watches which are under warranty so just confirm you would like to proceed so and I will let you know a shipping address.

Thank you so much for your understanding.

Best regards.



Ana Nevado
CREPAS WATCHES
TACTICO WATCHES"


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

I,m the same Sav.....My first, and probably last Tactico / Crepas....It beggars belief these were sent out in this condition, obviously they were not checked.....It seems to me the Hour indices have been incredibly poorly applied.....But to send them to customers in this condition is inexcusable. Did they think know one would notice ?. Still waiting for a reply for my Email sent to Ana, I guess she has got plenty of reading to do from today !. Let,s hope they are on the ball, and deal with these issues sharpish.



Sav said:


> I've emailed Ana about mine. Hopefully it will be a quick turnaround. Either way, I'd rather wait a little longer to have it right. It really is unfortunate as the rest of the watch is superb. The thing that really pisses me off is that these dials would have been sent out this way knowingly. No way you could miss those misalignment issues. That really is a shame as this is my third Crepas/Tactico watch and this event will cause me to rethink purchasing from them again.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Slimyfishy said:


> Just like to clear some things up by posting their response. First let me say that I'm glad my worries are about a slight misalignment on an amazing watch and not more serious things. Also I appreciate all their hard work and professionalism, I have faith that my watch will be perfect once it's adjusted. Here's what they said:
> 
> "Thank you so much for your polite email. We appreciate your trust on us.
> 
> ...


So, who is going to be the first to attempt the fix? I might open mine up tonight and have a look myself to see if this is the case before sending it back.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Not me.....For my £550.00 someone at Tactico can have the pleasure !!!


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

wow , so they want the owner of watch to open the watch and fix it themselves. thats a first for me ive never heard anything like that/ got a feeling a few will be for sale soon .


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sav said:


> So, who is going to be the first to attempt the fix? I might open mine up tonight and have a look myself to see if this is the case before sending it back.


Do you think working on it yourself would void their warranty?


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Do you think working on it yourself would void their warranty?


Not is that is what they are advising. But I think I will wait for a response from Ana before attempting anything myself.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Do you think working on it yourself would void their warranty?


Yeah crack it open to make it worse would be my worry more than the warranty bit. what I read in Ana's email response is that it can be easily adjusted and not an issue w the dial itself which is reassuring 
Sucks to send it back but then again if u cannot live w a slight off center dial then I would send it back . I was one the lucky ones and I am very pleased w the overall quality. Only my 2nd micro after a Helberg and it real does look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serjj (Aug 4, 2012)

from pictures that appears luminous compound is supported on a plane rather than in a recess created index. 
if I see it is true that this is a very big mistake.
sorry disillusioned,
I was close to the order at the beginning of the project but it was beyond my comfort prices


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Slimyfishy said:


> We believe, after we check your pictures, the watch is on a tolerable status for the alignment but if you prefer we calibrate the dial you have to send us your watch on 15th August due to on the 1st September we will send to the factory all the watches which are under warranty so just confirm you would like to proceed so and I will let you know a shipping address.
> 
> Thank you so much for your understanding.
> 
> ...


Wow, not the response I expected. Tolerable alignment? I'm way less picky than most on this matter and I wouldn't be able to live with it.

To have them fix it we'd have to wait several more months? Potentially well into or past September?

As a small business owner I empathize that sometimes these things happen despite best efforts, but the proposed solution is really... really disappointing.


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Agreed 3pointross

I have sent a second Email to Ana asking for a full refund once they receive it back, I,ll even pay the postage myself if needs be, never been more disappointed, and that response regarding "tolerable alignment" was the straw that broke the Camels back for me....I hope they will honour my request asap.....I need to see the back of this watch sharpish !!!


3pointross said:


> Wow, not the response I expected. Tolerable alignment? I'm way less picky than most on this matter and I wouldn't be able to live with it.
> 
> To have them fix it we'd have to wait several more months? Potentially well into or past September?
> 
> As a small business owner I empathize that sometimes these things happen despite best efforts, but the proposed solution is really... really disappointing.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I start to think that the alignment tolerance bullcrap is something they just made up to save their own asses.. I pre ordered one and decided to cancel it due to the way the payment worked.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> I start to think that the alignment tolerance bullcrap is something they just made up to save their own asses.. I pre ordered one and decided to cancel it due to the way the payment worked.


I agree that they should come perfect to pretty much perfect out of the box, given the price we are paying for the watches. However, Seiko claims the same reasoning for their products, as does Sinn, but those two companies produce on a scale way larger than Crepas'. I still do not understand why they couldn't have just taken the 2-4 hours to inspect all 300 pieces before shipment.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Crying damn shame!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

West Coast checking in with Anko #190 quick and dirty photos. The alignment gods were kind to me as hour marker, chapter ring alignment pretty good, but bezel insert a skosh off (I can fix that). And after waiting 11 months, I really feel for all you guys with alignment issues and hope Crepas/Tactico fixes it promptly and on their nickel.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

So glad i decided against this.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Let it shine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

r6ckstar said:


> It seems like there are variations to the degree of mis-alignment and being that the ones shipped within Spain don't have issues, could it be that some where subjected to intense vibration in transit to cause the issues? Some more than others? Btw, I'm no watch doc...


If this is true, then the ones that came in "perfectly" will still be at risk for dial "dislodgement". So it would only be a matter of time when this will occur.

I received mine today and it's going back. It is a really nice piece though.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, mine is here and I'm delighted. They have smashed this one out of the park in so many areas - including, frankly, all the ones that really matter to me. The case and bracelet are superb - substantial, yet curvaceous and sophisticated - the grey dial has just enough shimmer to add depth to the face, the hands look great with subtle bevelling along the edges - the packaging is excellent. Most of all, the way the sapphire bezel prisms light to flash from a deep glossy black to shining gold is absolutely gorgeous. The entire face does that 'shining gold' thing that they captured in the promo photos when it catches the light.

Of course it isn't perfect - what in life is? - but personally I just can't manage to be concerned about things I can't even see at arms length when there are so many other things that are so good. The only change I'd consider is the inclusion of cut-outs in the endlinks to make installing the bracelet a little easier.









Thanks to this thread for making me aware of this watch, I'm going to bow out now.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Even with the imperfections, I found this to be head and shoulders above 99% of micro brand watches. The misalignment doesn't bother me in the slightest bit. I am not sure if perfect alignment is going to be possible. I have complete trust in Crepas and doubt if this is a result of negligence or indifference or cost cutting.
I do realise that not everyone may feel the same or be prepared to look past the misalignment. 
For me, the positives far,far outweigh the imperfections and I will gladly wear it as it is as for me this remains one of the most gorgeous if not the most gorgeous
Micro diver I have owned and I have owned a few. 
If I limit the discussion to the micro brand divers that we know or suspect have majority of manufacturing done in China ( thus excludng the likes of UTS,Aquadive etc), this and the H2O 8000m are my favorites. Should also add the Tourby 42 Vintage JNT diver to this shortlist.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> Even with the imperfections, I found this to be head and shoulders above 99% of micro brand watches. The misalignment doesn't bother me in the slightest bit. I am not sure if perfect alignment is going to be possible. I have complete trust in Crepas and doubt if this is a result of negligence or indifference or cost cutting.
> I do realise that not everyone may feel the same or be prepared to look past the misalignment.
> For me, the positives far,far outweigh the imperfections and I will gladly wear it as it is as for me this remains one of the most gorgeous if not the most gorgeous
> Micro diver I have owned and I have owned a few.
> If I limit the discussion to the micro brand divers that we know or suspect have majority of manufacturing done in China ( thus excludng the likes of UTS,Aquadive etc), this and the H2O 8000m are my favorites.


Agreed. My experience w micros has been limited w experience w Helberg, Crepas and Aquadive. Now to your point Aquadive is CNC machined in Europe and the case work is top notch but I also paid 1900 bucks for it on rubber. So at a third of the price of the aquadive the Anko does hit a lot of +s.
I joined this party very late in the game and the good stuff far outweighs the negatives.
To give some perspective I bought a Grand Seiko the epiphany of in house hand made by Ninjas and guess what after a week a movement screw went loose. The GS crowd did not go nuts, I sent it back they sent me a new one but would have fixed it and so will Crepas. Tearing the brand a new one is fair to a certain extend bcs of the limited qc it seems but one has to realize it is fixable not a default w the watch itself.
I get it it can be frustrating to wait 11 months to get your piece but again it all needs to be put in perspective. For 600 bucks you get a complete package limited edition that one may have had input into its design. That is worth something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

As someone who splurged for this watch and spent out of my usual comfort zone, I agree things need to be put in perspective. It's just a watch and a nice one at that. Sure I was bummed seeing the misalignment, but on the bright side, I purchased a scurfa to ease the pain. This experience feels like going out on a date with a beautiful woman. Everything is great until you notice she has spinach stuck in her teeth. Sure it's not a big deal, but it'll bug me til it gets fixed.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> I get it it can be frustrating to wait 11 months to get your piece but again it all needs to be put in perspective. For 600 bucks you get a complete package limited edition that one may have had input into its design. That is worth something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's unreasonable to want relatively aligned dials at this price point. A hair off or so and I wouldn't have cared, but the 1:00 marker on my dial nearly aligns with the edge of the indice.

I agree the rest of the watch is beautiful, but some of the dials are painfully misaligned and "fix it yourself or wait four months for us to fix it" is a disappointing response to reasonable complaints.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Reading thru this thread, some of the alignment issues are really bad, some seem acceptable to me. Tactico's response to the issue is nothing short of piss poor.

Received mine and love it. There is a very very small misalignment at 1 o'clock, but doesn't bother me at all. You have to hold it under the light at close range to even notice it. The piece itself is beautiful. The micros I've owned/own have been L&H, Helson, Bernhardt. This watch blows them all out of the water.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Small details I love about the Anko:

-The portion of the case in between the lugs are polished beautifully and gives the watch a very refined look with straps
-The hands are large and legible and are nicely brushed in the middle, and finely polished and angled on the sides to make it pop; these are the best hands among my other micros
-It shimmers like no other watch I've seen; when caught in the right lighting, the indices, hands, and sapphire insert just pop and glow and it is wonderful
-Along the same lines, the sapphire insert changes dramatically depending on lighting; sometimes it looks fully black, while other times it just shimmers in the light
-Crown is buttery smooth, easy to screw down, and very confidence-inspiring 
-Bezel action is extremely precise, and has the perfect action; it is not too loose and not too tight, it is just right
-The bracelet is very high quality and machined very well; it has three micro-adjustment holes and a RATCHETING divers extension! Useful for diving and for hot days when the wrist swells up and needs more room
-The bracelet also has very well-fitting end links
-Coin edging on bezel is very impressive and highly polished and it really gives a lot of presence!

Some things that need improvement:

-We all know about the misalignment issues...I was lucky enough to get a good one, but I feel for you guys who received flawed ones. It's a shame because it's such a stunning watch, and having those issues makes it difficult to appreciate the watch's full beauty
-Lume is underwhelming. I understand that it is BGW-9, and not C3, however I have handled watches with BGW-9 that have been applied more evenly and have glowed more brightly. With such a large amount of surface area to apply the lume, the performance is disappointing
-Because the bracelet end links are very well-fitting, it is a bit more difficult to install and uninstall the bracelet from the case compared to other solid end link bracelets
-Clasp is difficult to close, though it may ease up over time

Overall, the pros greatly outweigh the cons of this watch (at least on mine), and I am extremely impressed with the build quality. I can safely say that it's the best quality micro I own (Kemmner 007, Mk II Hawkinge), though it is also the most expensive. I hope those with the misaligned watches get them fixed! This isn't a watch that you should just let go of.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Axelay2003 said:


> If this is true, then the ones that came in "perfectly" will still be at risk for dial "dislodgement". So it would only be a matter of time when this will occur.
> 
> I received mine today and it's going back. It is a really nice piece though.


Unfortunately, I believe you are correct. Mine looked pretty bad out of the box. I pulled the crown to set the time and the whole dial and movement suddenly shifted and ended up looking pretty good. I then gave the case a sharp rap on my palm just because, and now it doesn't look so great anymore.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Received mine this morning and true enough, it's misaligned with the worst of them. So what's the deal now? I have read Ana's post on Facebook that says it's just a small screw tightening or loosening. How are they proposing this to work? Do we send them back or can we get a watch maker nearby do it? What have they suggested to people that have written to them? I am not clear from the stuff I have read up to now. Thanks in advance


----------



## Cosmograph (May 13, 2011)

As an owner, happy to see the watch finally in our hands.

All I can say is 1st world problems are indeed a pain in the behind. Is it annoying to not have one's expectations met 100%. Sure it is. But those who have had to publicly come out and have to hammer a micro brand co. before extensively trying to settle in private did not need to do it and the action was completely uncalled for. 
Having owned multiple brands and watches, there are those who shouldn't be in business with their poor CS & attempt at something called a finished product and we are not talking about a minor rectification of misalignment. If anyone feels that the fact you put $ down and you are a 100% right should try doing your own business or even making sure that anyone you deal with in everyday life has a 100% perfect result/dealing with you, otherwise you are a real hypocrite demanding the same.

This is a hobby for most here and may all of us never forget that whilst enjoying the journey of collecting & trading in it.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Slimyfishy said:


> The assembly of the ANKO model has been utterly careful; even though the dial may have been perfectly centered in the case, the screwing of the clamp to the case middle may make the center of the dial decenter a split second, making the indexes of the dial not to be aligned with the inner bezel.
> The solution is easy: loosen the screws that attach the caliber to the case andtighten them again when the desired alignment has been achieved.
> 
> In models in which the inner bezel and the dial form a single piece this problem does not exist.
> ...


I hope mine will be considered as decentered enough for them to fix it for free.

Now if there was a "more complex" design of the watch then they should have been more careful on the assembly.
By the way my two Dagaz watches (Tsunami and Typhoon) have also an "inner bezel" and it is nicely aligned with the dial indexes and the outter bezel.

In any case I think there is QC problem for sure : how to explain that some dials are aligned and some are not and why giving some much explanation about the design and the "utterly careful" assembly of the watch and at the end deciding to "send to the factory all the watches which are under warranty" ?
No need if all the watches were well assembled and QCed.

For the lume I know about the BGW9 and that the "power of this superluminova is noticeably inferior to the C3 or C1." but just have a look to a lume shot of a Borealis Estoril and then back to the Anko and you will notice the difference.

Well, I have sent a email this morning to Tactico/Crepas and will wait for their answer to make a decision : return of the watch for repair, ask for refund, fixing the dial by a local watchmaker (but unfortunately there is no watchmaker in my area).


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

I would like to add, I posted the email reply here not to attack or criticize Crepas. Instead, I hoped to answer some of the many questions that had popped up in this thread. From what I've read, Tactico/Crepas makes excellent watches and stand by their product, but it can't be shocking that users would share their excitement/frustration so eagerly... especially for such an anticipated watch. I am confident that after the grumbling dies down, Crepas will make things right and I'll have something to show off in the WRUW threads.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Some comparison shots between the Anko and my modded SKX007 (Murphy bezel, MM300 hands, signed crown, saphire crystal).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

OK, it finally arrived ......

Looking at the tracking and documentation, it should have been delivered more than 24 hours ago. So it's been sitting in the DHL depot for quite awhile, it seems .....

Anyway, first off, I am very glad I went with the Grey dial ..... it really looks fantastic, with that vintage feel to it ! Also very different from my other watches !

Overall, the watch looks great. Fit and finish is good, but I wouldn't say overly so. Those who think and say otherwise, should really check out more of today's micro offerings. Others costing quite a bit less are really pretty much just as good, or dare I say even better .... but yes, it is really a beautiful watch, no doubt. The style makes it so ....

It is my first Crepas/ Tactico, so expectations were understandably high.

Now on to that "big" issue .....

Yes, there is an issue with the alignment, but very fortunately for me, it is not too bad, as it only affects the one and two indices.

I really can't see how doing a bit of adjusting, and re-tightening a screw, is going to do much to change the situation, as it may just put the other indices out of alignment !

I think I can live with it, as I am not prepared to go through all the hassle of sending it back, and having to wait another 4 - 6 months, to get it back, only to have to pay DHL handling fees again !!!

I will console myself by saying, " Well, it's supposed to be a Seiko" !!! Some alignment problems can be expected, at times .... :-d

The nato and rubber straps were not really the quality that I expected, especially after recently receiving an Estoril. I thought that I read somewhere that the rubber strap was going to be an Isofrane, since there was some agreement regarding the supply for the Decomaster, or something to that effect ?
Maybe I was wrong ? :think:

Some crappy pics ....

















































Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Apologies for the attached image pic above of a Maranez Kata. 

Can't seem to remove it !!!

Regards,


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

taike said:


> Unfortunately, I believe you are correct. Mine looked pretty bad out of the box. I pulled the crown to set the time and the whole dial and movement suddenly shifted and ended up looking pretty good. I then gave the case a sharp rap on my palm just because, and now it doesn't look so great anymore.


This. The manufacturing "process" sounds like a hack. Not too confident at all that this will hold up if you open the case back or drop it down hard. I'm pretty sure that's not how marinemasters are put together


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Slimyfishy said:


> The power of this superluminova (BGW9) is noticeably inferior to the C3 or C1.


If this is the actual opinion of Mrs. Nevado then I'm really disappointed..


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I did not jump in on this one, though came very close about a month ago when a few were still available. There is no doubt it is a gorgeous piece and they got the vast majority of it very right. However, the folks with very poor alignments (and/or loose movements) have every right to be upset. Clearly there are some QC issues in play here. The acid test for any company is how they step up and resolve the problems. That's where it rests now and we will just have to see how Crepas responds. Definitely a pretty watch that people shouldn't give up on if a fix (and reasonable path to it) is offered.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm still waiting for DHL to deliver mine. I had it shipped to my work because it needed a signature, but apparently the 6:00 P.M. is considered the end of the day. Hopefully it shows up before I leave today and the alignment is OK. I love reading the posts of people who did not purchase the Anko. In the end it is only a watch and we should all consider the fact that these are real people and this is their livelihood. I have faith that this will all work out in the end.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Despite the misalignment, I am actually liking the watch a lot now it is off that horrific nato strap it came on. Just put it on an Uncle Seiko Waffle strap and it looks great. If my local watchmaker can sort out the misalignment, I am thinking of going down that route rather than sending it off for more waiting and more tax on the shipment. All the negativity on the thread had me not wanting this watch and when mine was as misaligned with the best of them I was starting to think of Flipsville, Arizona - but now I have it on my wrist on a good looking strap, I am thinking it will stick around for a while.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Larry23 said:


> If this is the actual opinion of Mrs. Nevado then I'm really disappointed..
> 
> View attachment 8722130


I have owned BWG9 before and it can be excellent










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

snert said:


> I'm still waiting for DHL to deliver mine. I had it shipped to my work because it needed a signature, but apparently the 6:00 P.M. is considered the end of the day. Hopefully it shows up before I leave today and the alignment is OK. I love reading the posts of people who did not purchase the Anko. In the end it is only a watch and we should all consider the fact that these are real people and this is their livelihood. I have faith that this will all work out in the end.


 I agree that when people who did not buy the watch comment about the current state of issues it does not come across as constructive but rather as piling on.

I read all the polite comments but what my brain translates to is "oh boy am so glad I wasn't one of the suckers who jumped in on this deal."

I'm sure that isn't the intent but it might be better to wait till the wound has had time to heal and even the scab is gone.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

jsj11 said:


> Despite the misalignment, I am actually liking the watch a lot now it is off that horrific nato strap it came on. Just put it on an Uncle Seiko Waffle strap and it looks great. If my local watchmaker can sort out the misalignment, I am thinking of going down that route rather than sending it off for more waiting and more tax on the shipment. All the negativity on the thread had me not wanting this watch and when mine was as misaligned with the best of them I was starting to think of Flipsville, Arizona - but now I have it on my wrist on a good looking strap, I am thinking it will stick around for a while.


Picture or it didn't happen! I was considering buying the same strap for this one, but wanted to get the watch first.

Sent from my S7


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

snert said:


> I love reading the posts of people who did not purchase the Anko.


Not having purchased the specific watch doesn't mean people don't have valid opinions on the matter (which deal with things that are clearly universal across our hobby and could be in play every time a new watch is released). I hope that is not what you are suggesting. I have owned dozens of dive watches - micros and other - and I am fully qualified to comment on what is and is not acceptable in terms of QC. I have stated nothing offensive, and if others who didn't buy the watch did, then it isn't fair to lump everyone together as a means to invalidate all such opinions. Hopefully your new Anko will be free of any problems.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Im still waiting on mine! actually anxious about this one now.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Not having purchased the specific watch doesn't mean people don't have valid opinions on the matter (which deal with things that are clearly universal across our hobby and could be in play every time a new watch is released). I hope that is not what you are suggesting. I have owned dozens of dive watches - micros and other - and I am fully qualified to comment on what is and is not acceptable in terms of QC. I have stated nothing offensive, and if others who didn't buy the watch did, then it isn't fair to lump everyone together as a means to invalidate all such opinions. Hopefully your new Anko will be free of any problems.


You're talking about experience based opinions and I'm talking about feelings. Your opinions don't invalidate my feelings and my feelings do not invalidate your opinions.

I'm not suggesting that you not give your opinion or anyone else for that matter I'm just suggesting that 2 days after delivery begins ( and problems identified ) might not be the best timing.

Either way thank you for your well wishes about my incoming watch. No offense was taken and no offense was intended with my remarks either.

Edit: Oh and my comment may have seemed like it was directed at you because you were the most recent non-owner to comment in this thread but there have been several over the past couple of days, it was just a general statement. I actually considered your comments the most innocuous of the bunch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> You're talking about experience based opinions and I'm talking about feelings. Your opinions don't invalidate my feelings and my feelings do not invalidate your opinions.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that you not give your opinion or anyone else for that matter I'm just suggesting that 2 days after delivery begins ( and problems identified ) might not be the best timing.
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope that yours is rock solid and that anyone with an issue gets a fully satisfactory resolution from the company. That is what we all should wish for as a community, no matter what new watch is under scrutiny.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I am really liking the Anko more and more with the more wrist time it gets. I fully brushed the bracelet last night and installed it. It looks spectacular on the "H" link bracelet IMO. And the fully brushed finish on the bracelet tones down the bling factor. I should have some quick pics later today.

BTW, I'm keeping mine. The slight dial misalignment does not bother me and I don't even notice it during daily wear. This watch is gorgeous.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

3pointross said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable to want relatively aligned dials at this price point. A hair off or so and I wouldn't have cared, but the 1:00 marker on my dial nearly aligns with the edge of the indice.
> 
> I agree the rest of the watch is beautiful, but some of the dials are painfully misaligned and "fix it yourself or wait four months for us to fix it" is a disappointing response to reasonable complaints.


I agree fully with good qc and being frustrated which is why I wrote "Tearing the brand a new one is fair to a certain extend bcs of the limited qc it seems but one has to realize it is fixable and not a default w the watch itself."
eventually it will all be sorted out. it just takes time and these days we expect everything fixed on the spot in this crazy fast society (granted should have been right from the start but sh** happens)


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Friend of mine took off the caseback, on the second picture you can clearly see that the stem is off center, I think this causes the misalignment.


















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Don, as already mentioned, none of these comments were directed at you. Yesterday as a result of the dial issues, there were quite a few negative but thoroughly unconstructive comments made by people who didn't even have any interest in the watch. It really did become a verbal dumping ground for everyone and their uncle. One comment was something to the effect of "this is why I never buy a micro". Essentially insinuating that all micros suck. I have no problem with any constructive criticism. It's just the people who show up to take a verbal dump that I or others take issue with. Some people are not aware of the term "common curtosy".



valuewatchguy said:


> I agree that when people who did not buy the watch comment about the current state of issues it does not come across as constructive but rather as piling on.
> 
> I read all the polite comments but what my brain translates to is "oh boy am so glad I wasn't one of the suckers who jumped in on this deal."
> 
> ...





snert said:


> I'm still waiting for DHL to deliver mine. I had it shipped to my work because it needed a signature, but apparently the 6:00 P.M. is considered the end of the day. Hopefully it shows up before I leave today and the alignment is OK. I love reading the posts of people who did not purchase the Anko. In the end it is only a watch and we should all consider the fact that these are real people and this is their livelihood. I have faith that this will all work out in the end.





Radar1 said:


> Not having purchased the specific watch doesn't mean people don't have valid opinions on the matter (which deal with things that are clearly universal across our hobby and could be in play every time a new watch is released). I hope that is not what you are suggesting. I have owned dozens of dive watches - micros and other - and I am fully qualified to comment on what is and is not acceptable in terms of QC. I have stated nothing offensive, and if others who didn't buy the watch did, then it isn't fair to lump everyone together as a means to invalidate all such opinions. Hopefully your new Anko will be free of any problems.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

And this is the result!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> I am really liking the Anko more and more with the more wrist time it gets. I fully brushed the bracelet last night and installed it. It looks spectacular on the "H" link bracelet IMO. And the fully brushed finish on the bracelet tones down the bling factor. I should have some quick pics later today


Pics please!!

Here is my Anko at breakfast


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

epezikpajoow said:


> And this is the result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That looks perfect! Is there some issue internally that would cause the crown/movement to shift again at some later date?

Can your friend send another pic and describe what he did to fix his watch?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

epezikpajoow said:


> And this is the result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good is that post fix?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Pics please!!
> 
> Here is my Anko at breakfast


nothing like a lite breakfast


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi guys, just asked him (Vierport), it seems that it was done not precisely. So unscrew the movement, center it and then fasten the screws again, that is what fixed the issue here. He ordered 4, they now all look perfect. I am going to pick up mine now.......


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

dp


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> My watch guy did some twinking, still not perfect but a hell of a lot better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

epezikpajoow said:


> Friend of mine took off the caseback, on the second picture you can clearly see that the stem is off center, I think this causes the misalignment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How doable is this? It doesn't look difficult. Thanks for posting.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

The vile containing the spring bars broke. I just want to make sure I have all the parts. All I could find were three spring bars and 1 pin for the changing tool. Can someone respond if this is what was in their kit? Mine is misaligned. I have it on a perlon strap right now. I'm trying to see if the misalignment will bother me or not? Thanks for any replies to my question.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

snert said:


> The vile containing the spring bars broke. I just want to make sure I have all the parts. All I could find were three spring bars and 1 pin for the changing tool. Can someone respond if this is what was in their kit? Mine is misaligned. I have it on a perlon strap right now. I'm trying to see if the misalignment will bother me or not? Thanks for any replies to my question.


Yes that seems right. Three spring bars and a pin.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

T-hunter said:


> Congrats T! Looks a 100 times better! |>|>


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> How doable is this? It doesn't look difficult. Thanks for posting.


Easy if you have the right tools. My guy had a ruuber/sticky ball to remove the case back & 2 adjustment screws
on each side of the movement to move the dial where you want it.



DaveD said:


> T-hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats T! Looks a 100 times better! |>|>
> ...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DaveD said:


> Thanks Dave, she's a beaut!
> 
> John


Good to hear that it is an easy fix! I may just order a ball or take it in for a quick adjustment. This is much easier to deal with, than dial construction issues.

Sent from my S7


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

I received my ANKO on Sunday. It's grey dial is slightly misaligned at 12, 1, 2, 10 and 11. It's only noticeable on close inspection. Its a shame, because I'm happy with the rest of the watch. 

Luckily the vulcain I ordered arrived the same day, so I've decided to wait a while before deciding whether or not to send it back. 

I'll post some photos a little later. 

The explanation provided by Crepas and posted earlier in this thread does seem to explain why only some indices were misaligned. I have to say though that I find it disappointing that the company understood that issue but did not seem to take the time to ensure that each watch was aligned before sending it out. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Good to hear that it is an easy fix! I may just order a ball or take it in for a quick adjustment. This is much easier to deal with, than dial construction issues.
> 
> Sent from my S7


I would be willing to bet a racket ball would work, that's what it looked like & not much force
to break the seal.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> I would be willing to bet a racket ball would work, that's what it looked like & not much force
> to break the seal.


Thanks! Might have one laying around. My stress ball at work did not do the trick yesterday.

Sent from my S7


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fixed mime, easy job takes some patience. Unscrewing torque was rather low


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bricem13 said:


> Fixed mime, easy job takes some patience. Unscrewing torque was rather low


Pics please

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

No way to get a pic attached with tapatalk... sorry


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Brilliant news on the fix shame it wasn't sorted out on the Quality control before posting but all good in the end 
great looking watch


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

After waiting for the carrier to bring my ANKO and thinking I had to sign for it....USPS dropped it off in the mailbox and I had no clue it was in there. I called the postmaster because DHL doesnt deliver here and he said they didnt need a signature nice of someone to tell me. Ok.... well I thought this is going to be interesting, Now to open the package and see this watch Ive been waiting to see.......... Im happy to say that mine is acceptable and really looks great actually. 
The case is machined and polished really nice and crisp, the bracelet is really nice and I dont mind the nato strap...but the rubber strap is of another thing IMO it doesnt match the quality of the watch and I wont be using it. I prefer Isofrane. 
I will install the bracelet later for now im keeping it on the nylon strap. Im glad it arrived and if it wasnt correct I would of had it fixed because it really is one great looking watch! Heres a few pictures of mine #22 in the house.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

double post


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

epezikpajoow said:


> And this is the result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, I wish I have a watchmaker in my area.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No. 158 arrives.....well actually i had to go pick it up...DHL was having "issues".

Please please please do me a favor.....if you see a fault in this watch.....don't tell me, i prefer to live in ignorance on this one.




























It is smaller than i expected. This was a good surprise actually.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Well, I have sent a email this morning to Tactico/Crepas and will wait for their answer to make a decision : return of the watch for repair, ask for refund, fixing the dial by a local watchmaker (but unfortunately there is no watchmaker in my area).


I received the same laconic email from Tactico with the same explanation etc...
They are now asking me a new picture to apparently calculate the misalignment angle and tell me if yes or no they will take care of the repair.
I'm hoping for the best, or I will have to find a watchmaker as close as possible from my area to fix it as shown few posts above.


----------



## vierport (Nov 5, 2012)

The Dial from the Tactico Anko is perfect. The problem with the misalignment can be easily fixed by following the next steps.

@epezikpajoow allready post my pics.

1.Unscrew the caseback 
2.Unscrew the two screws that hold the movement.
3.Center it and then fasten the screws again.

Check this video


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A little manipulation of the contrast but a little more accurate to what my eye sees.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

As someone who can screw up making a hot pocket, can anyone show or circle which screws to loosen in the watch. I'm feeling brave enough (see impatient) to try and fix things myself.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Slimyfishy said:


> As someone who can screw up making a hot pocket, can anyone show or circle which screws to loosen in the watch. I'm feeling brave enough (see impatient) to try and fix things myself.


Lol, that some funny ****!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

vierport said:


> The Dial from the Tactico Anko is perfect. The problem with the misalignment can be easily fixed by following the next steps.
> 
> @epezikpajoow allready post my pics.
> 
> ...


Thanks! How can we center the chapter ring?


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad to hear John. looks awesome on your wrist.



T-hunter said:


> Easy if you have the right tools. My guy had a ruuber/sticky ball to remove the case back & 2 adjustment screws
> on each side of the movement to move the dial where you want it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Slimyfishy said:


> As someone who can screw up making a hot pocket, can anyone show or circle which screws to loosen in the watch. I'm feeling brave enough (see impatient) to try and fix things myself.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Easy if you have the right tools. My guy had a ruuber/sticky ball to remove the case back & 2 adjustment screws
> on each side of the movement to move the dial where you want it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

GDub said:


> Glad to hear John. looks awesome on your wrist.


Thanks GDub!



valuewatchguy said:


> T-hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Easy if you have the right tools. My guy had a ruuber/sticky ball to remove the case back & 2 adjustment screws
> ...


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome thanks! Once I have my rubber ball I'm opening the sucker up.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

From what it sounds an easy quick fix!! God willing. Fingers crossed for you guys


Sent from Nebraska.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Picture or it didn't happen! I was considering buying the same strap for this one, but wanted to get the watch first.
> 
> Sent from my S7


As requested


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

jsj11 said:


> As requested


Nice! Now I might have to get one. Thanks

Sent from my S7


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Timed mine using Hairspring ap and Atomic clock. +2.1 seconds/day...not to shabby at all!!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

ugh, mine is being bounced between Miami and Cincinnati by DHL, delivery delayed by 2 days so far...maybe it eventually make it to Minneapolis? Maybe the bouncing around will fix the dial issues?


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Grey Anko on Obris Morgan rubber strap... better than the Anko rubber strap, IMO...









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> No. 158 arrives.....well actually i had to go pick it up...DHL was having "issues".
> 
> Please please please do me a favor.....if you see a fault in this watch.....don't tell me, i prefer to live in ignorance on this one.
> 
> ...


Looks spot on to me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Still rocking it on my distressed leather Nato ...... b-)

















Will probably try it on rubber soon ..... either the Anko rubber, or Borealis one.

Regards,


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Made a makeshift sticky ball with removal tape and opened the back up. Loosened the screws a couple of turns, adjusted the movement and tightened everything back up. The alignment is better however I'm a little concerned over the pressure on the crown stem as it isn't as smooth. Will have a bit more of a tinker and report back.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

huwp said:


> View attachment 8731074


The lume is comparable and not shabby at all.

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas what to do with their spare dial? 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

itranslator said:


> The lume is comparable and not shabby at all.


I agree - I will say that the blue BGW9 lume doesn't seem to have as much of an initial bright blaze as green C3 immediately after exposure to light, but that may be at least partially because the human eye is more sensitive green than to blue, and, after an hour or so in the dark it was hard to tell any difference from my other 'good lume' micros. (Seiko lume remains still a tier above any micro lume I have seen so far.)

After a full night in the dark the Anko was still clearly readable, which is what you really want from lume anyway.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

There has been a thread started on the ClubOkieS site about the misalignment. I won't bother posting the translation. Here it is.

COMUNICADO INDICES ANKO


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

itranslator said:


> The lume is comparable and not shabby at all.
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


I did not shoot any comparo pic but for mine, the lume is not the same on the hands or on the dial.
By the way, this shot is after 20 seconds under a LEDs light, kinda weak.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jerry P said:


> There has been a thread started on the ClubOkieS site about the misalignment. I won't bother posting the translation. Here it is.
> 
> COMUNICADO INDICES ANKO


Interesting. They seem to point the finger at WUS for the hysteria. It's understandable since it was their project that they let "outsiders" participate buy into. If i was them i would be a bit upset that their LE 300 pieces has now become 400.....well i assume that since my case back says ###/400.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

It will be cool if they do a gun metal coat on the remainder cases. Possible? 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> Anyone have any ideas what to do with their spare dial?


Will it fit another Seiko ?

Would look great in an SKX .....

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Will it fit another Seiko ?
> 
> Would look great in an SKX .....
> 
> Regards,


PMAM - Poor Man Anko Marinemaster

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

A true beauty! I know some have had issues with this watch but it is still a looker in my opinion!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Will it fit another Seiko ?
> 
> Would look great in an SKX .....
> 
> Regards,


I would put it in a turtle SRP775.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is correcting the chapter ring as easy? And what is the procedure if anyone knows?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought some of you might find the comparo of 2 homages interesting. I no longer have the sbdx012 so taking specific side by side is not possible. But here was a similar shot of both watches.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I thought some of you might find the comparo of 2 homages interesting. I no longer have the sbdx012 so taking specific side by side is not possible. But here was a similar shot of both watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the grey dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I thought some of you might find the comparo of 2 homages interesting. I no longer have the sbdx012 so taking specific side by side is not possible. But here was a similar shot of both watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comparing the MM300 to the Anko is not even a fair fight. The case is mono block on the MM and superbly hand finished, the movement is clearly much higher grade, the hand set under a loupe for the MM has much more refined brushing, diashield coating, the lume well u know.
Only thing the mm does not have is the sapphire bezel and crystal but on mine they have zero scratches on them. Lastly the MM is two Gs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Brekel said:


> Is that the grey dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes grey dial

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Comparing the MM300 to the Anko is not even a fair fight. The case is mono block on the MM and superbly hand finished, the movement is clearly much higher grade, the hand set under a loupe for the MM has much more refined brushing, diashield coating, the lume well u know.
> Only thing the mm does not have is the sapphire bezel and crystal but on mine they have zero scratches on them. Lastly the MM is two Gs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't mean to say that they were equivalents. Just that aesthetically they share some similarities since they both take inspiration from the same original Seiko.










I actually think the anko compares pretty well when you consider the price difference between the two pieces. Taking into account that the movement on the mm300 is at least $600 from what I have read, the mm300 is still the better watch but the anko is not too shabby.

For what it is worth , I find the anko to be a well-balanced watch and the feel of the bracelets to be very nice as well. But I lived with two different mm300 for a couple of years and the anko only for a couple of hours so it's probably too early for me to have any definitive judgements. And if I found the mm300 to be as comfortable as I had wanted it to be I would still own it today and not have ordered the anko. I'm on record somewhere in these forums as saying that the mm300 is the best dive watch under $2,000 and I stand by that statement.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

itranslator said:


> PMAM - Poor Man Anko Marinemaster
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.





valuewatchguy said:


> I would put it in a turtle SRP775.


Yeah, either that or an SKX011 .....

SKX dials are 28.5mm, and the Anko one is 29mm, I believe.

Regards,


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

What type of pins does the bracelet use? 

Wondering if I should order any sizing tools tools before mine arrives...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

svendsenp said:


> What type of pins does the bracelet use?
> 
> Wondering if I should order any sizing tools tools before mine arrives...


One sided screw type.


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

The marine master 300 should offer sapphire insert and Crystal and then it just might be worth $1800 then. The Anco is an excellent alternative to the over priced mm300


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I didn't mean to say that they were equivalents. Just that aesthetically they share some similarities since they both take inspiration from the same original Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not mean to suggest that you were calling them out equivalent. I agree w you the Anko offers a lot of bang for the buck w a strong movement good finish.
I like mine a lot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, opened the case and adjusted the screws. It took a bit of trial and error, but I think I got the indices more or less aligned, at least to the naked eye.










Here's a shot with a MM300 and MM600.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry, wrong photo:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> Is correcting the chapter ring as easy? And what is the procedure if anyone knows?


You need to remove the front crystal to remove or adjust the position of the chapter ring. The procedure includes removing the case back and then the crown and stem. There is a tiny clutch that releases the stem and allows to extract it from the movement. You need a non-magnetic tool to press it. Then the movement is ready to come out. Then you will be able to see the chapter ring BUT you won't be able to remove it. To do that you need to remove the front crystal. 
I have used after market crystal remover with no success. The easiest way for me was with a soft-rubber hammer and a rubber surface to protect the crystal. 
Don't forget to use an air blower to remove any dust. 
There are guides online but unless you are experienced I wouldn't recommend trying it especially on a watch of this price.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

diver1954 said:


> The marine master 300 should offer sapphire insert and Crystal and then it just might be worth $1800 then. The Anco is an excellent alternative to the over priced mm300


Both the sapphire crystal and sapphire bezel insert together cost less than 60 dollars. If they're not on the MM300 it's clearly not for cost reasons. Just like the plexi on the Speedmaster. So the watch may not be for you on that count, but in terms of value it pretty much beats 95% of what's available on the market. Particularly what's above $1500. Obviously if you don't fell like that, you're not in the target, and if you prefer the Anko, go for it.


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

#257/400 checking in. Also got the spare gray dial. It's my first Crepas/Tactico.

Mine was also slightly misaligned (1,2)- I actually was able to remove the case back by using my thumbs pushing in opposite directions, then I loosened the two screws (one only needs to loosen them some) and re-positioned as per the youtube video in this thread. This whole process took me longer than most I'm sure, even with adequate tools. One needs patience. I do have a friction ball incoming to tighten the case back up-- although I think it's pretty secure with my thumb work.

Anyway, I feel it's pretty aligned, at least to the naked eye.

Really gorgeous watch- love all the sunlight glints it catches. Bezel Action is great. Feel on the wrist is great. Mine didn't come with the Rubber Nato but I put it on a Borealisfrane. Will likely do ISO at some point. Does the included Tactico rubber have a branded ISO-style buckle? I somewhat regret not getting the bracelet given all the great photos here...but I'm not usually a bracelet guy. This watch will also look great on canvas and leather.

Without pics it didn't happen...attaching cell phone pics.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

A few quick cell phone pics at the office with the fully brushed bracelet installed. Loving this watch.


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pakz said:


> Both the sapphire crystal and sapphire bezel insert together cost less than 60 dollars. If they're not on the MM300 it's clearly not for cost reasons. Just like the plexi on the Speedmaster. So the watch may not be for you on that count, but in terms of value it pretty much beats 95% of what's available on the market. Particularly what's above $1500. Obviously if you don't fell like that, you're not in the target, and if you prefer the Anko, go for it.


mm300 is a solid 1K piece that's all.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

atwoodt said:


> I actually was able to remove the case back by using my thumbs pushing in opposite directions


Wow, never been able to do that before! That is a little concerning about the WR. Dial looks great though.

Sent from my S7


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

diver1954 said:


> mm300 is a solid 1K piece that's all.


Movement alone is in 800 ballpark, but whatever floats your boat, mate...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> A few quick cell phone pics at the office with the fully brushed


Did you do the brushing yourself or did you have it done? If you did it yourself did you use the old Scotch-Brite pad technique? If you had it done what is the approximate cost then I should be looking for to have that service?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Movement alone is in 800 ballpark, but whatever floats your boat, mate...


I owned the mm300 & it didn't float my boat, way over hyped... especially for $.
My SKX keeps better time than that legendary bla, bla, bla in house movement.
And... don't get me started on that God awful bracelet.

I prefer the ANKO even with the alignment issues i had. 
Man this 22mm ratcheting bracelet is sweet.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry to everyone for posting the original pic of the mm300 and anko. I didn't intend for it to be contentious. It was meant to be a compliment to the ANKO

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> [/URL]


Great picture. Captures the light and dark elements of the Anko very well. This thing does reflect light really well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Great picture. Captures the light and dark elements of the Anko very well. This thing does reflect light really well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry to everyone for posting the original pic of the mm300 and anko. I didn't intend for it to be contentious. It was meant to be a compliment to the ANKO
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Let me help you out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did you do the brushing yourself or did you have it done? If you did it yourself did you use the old Scotch-Brite pad technique? If you had it done what is the approximate cost then I should be looking for to have that service?


Did it myself using Scotch-Brite pad. A small strip to do the detail work on the center links and then a full size pad to brush the whole top surface to make it a uniform brushed finish. It took about 30 minutes. I much prefer the all brushed look to the bracelet.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Enjoying mine today here's a lousy phone pic


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a few more quick pics of the Anko on the brushed bracelet.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Back view with bracelet.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Back view with bracelet.


D, your photos are top notch! The all brushed bracelet does look great. I may do the same in the future.

Sent from my S7


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

My Anko with grey dial and mesh. Minimal misalignment on 1 and 2 but a great watch!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> D, your photos are top notch! The all brushed bracelet does look great. I may do the same in the future.
> 
> Sent from my S7


Micro brands should pay him a commission. His pictures are responsible for hundreds of purchases here on WUS.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Just took delivery of the ANKO. Overall it turned out pretty nice. Had to do the down and dirty dial re-alignment, but was pretty basic. There goes my depth rating!! This is not a comparison pic, just a view of the family. (My wife thinks I have a problem)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

FireMonk3y said:


> Just took delivery of the ANKO. Overall it turned out pretty nice. Had to do the down and dirty dial re-alignment, but was pretty basic. There goes my depth rating!! This is not a comparison pic, just a view of the family. (My wife thinks I have a problem)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to have that problem looks fantastic

one thing people have noted on another forum is the lack of a plastic movement holder do you guys think the dial movement problems would of been avoided if it had one?


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice pics, Demo.
The brushed look is perfect.
If I had the patience, I would do it on mine.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'd like to have that problem looks fantastic
> 
> one thing people have noted on another forum is the lack of a plastic movement holder do you guys think the dial movement problems would of been avoided if it had one?


A movement holder would have made a big difference. After unscrewing the movement holding clips, the movement was sliding all over the place. They seem to hold it fine once it was adjusted to the place I wanted it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I put my bracelet on today and must say the endlinks are really nice, they fit and look great.
The one sided screws came out flawless and went back in without a problem.
The links feels great on the wrist.
The wetsuit extension clasp opens and closes precise.
This watch is a real looker IMO!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Quick and dirty lume comparison last night:

(Please note: The exposure is NOT the same between the time segments; this is _not_ to show how the brightness changes over time, but instead to compare brightness _between_ the watches _within_ each time segment.)

Left to right: Seiko Solar Tuna; Citizen Prime; Anko (BGW9 superluminova); Scurfa D1 Silicon (C3 superluminova); Geckota K1 (C3 superluminova)









My non-expert assessment, backed up with the experience of my eyes: The Citizen lume is clearly and visibly the brightest in all time segments, followed by the Seiko. These two remain in the lead all the way through the night.

The C3 lume is obviously brighter than the BGW9 at the start - but also fades faster, so that already by 10 minutes after light exposure there is little apparent difference between them, and certainly by 20 minutes they are equally bright to the eye. After an hour or so, if anything, the BGW9 is slightly ahead.

(This is consistent with the Superluminova lume chart, which actually states 'relative brightness *30 minutes* after light exposure'.)

After an hour or so all the watches are too dim to take quick photos (would need to set up properly with a tripod etc), but all watches could easily be read by dark-adjusted eyes at the end of the night in the hour before dawn.

So - the BGW9 lume will not give you an initial blaze of brightness after exposure to light comparable to C3, but C3 only has an advantage for a short time after which they are effectively equal, and last equally long.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Side by side comparison of Anko and Seiko SBDX012.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

22mm lug size and that bracelet certainly looks nice.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

My Anko came in a day early and with a sigh of relief got all that plastic off ( had the hardest time with the main plastic over the case of the watch) and found that it looked good on casual glance and only had a hair off of the indices #6 and 7. Not going to bother with any adjustment. Got the grey dial and looks good to me. #89/400. 
Demo has great pictures. The Anko looks great on bracelet and will put it on tomorrow...right now closing in on 5 o'clock and my wife just made me a drink.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry to everyone for posting the original pic of the mm300 and anko. I didn't intend for it to be contentious. It was meant to be a compliment to the ANKO
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No need to apologize. It IS a compliment! Great watches, both of them


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you for the comparison huwp. Have to say the Anko lume is still nothing to be ashamed of. There was an attempted delivery for mine yesterday. They missed me by 15 minutes, and I have to wait to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Mesh is not my choice for the Anko. I am searching for a Vintage-Strap...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brunemto said:


> Mesh is not my choice for the Anko. I am searching for a Vintage-Strap...


How bout a wjean strap










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Bonetto Cinturini 324


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> How bout a wjean strap


Nice, but I am searching for kind of Vintage-Leather or Canvas.

That's not strong enough...


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

...and the Cordovan to red....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Didymostraps was who Tactico used to make a few limited editions straps for the anko










Here are a couple that are on their website



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

atwoodt said:


> Mine was also slightly misaligned (1,2)- I actually was able to remove the case back by using my thumbs pushing in opposite directions


Either you're Hulk or the WR on this one is utter BS


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Didymostraps was who Tactico used to make a few limited editions straps for the anko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is a perfect match don't you think? 










Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ Yeah, it sure is ..... :-!

That's where I got the idea to use my distressed leather Nato from .....









Loving the look, only problem is I can't really get it wet !!! :-d

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

BTW, anybody try for these ?

Saw it on Tactico's FB page .......










Regards,


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Finally got a decent shot. On the Didymo Strap









Edit: also worth mentioning, that after running for three days, I'm at +3 seconds, so +1sec/day!

Sent from my S7


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Finally got a decent shot. On the Didymo Strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic!
I'll make some pro pics for my web with the little baby


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

ricardmg said:


> Thanks for the pic!
> I'll make some pro pics for my web with the little baby


Bet you will sell a bunch after this. Superb strap 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

ricardmg said:


> Thanks for the pic!
> I'll make some pro pics for my web with the little baby


Nice! This is a tough watch to get a good shot of. The strap fits perfect!

Sent from my S7


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Group buy for that strap? I can already tell I'll need one


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Nice! This is a tough watch to get a good shot of. The strap fits perfect!
> 
> Sent from my S7


Anko looks really good on that strap!

Putting mine on brown canvas strap 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

r6ckstar said:


> Group buy for that strap? I can already tell I'll need one


I want one too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Finally got a decent shot. On the Didymo Strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man this is a stunning watch, to bad I didn't get in. The best of luck to all you lucky Anko owners!!!!!


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


>


No matter what else can be said about this watch no one can deny that it sure is photogenic.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> No matter what else can be said about this watch no one can deny that it sure is photogenic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It is indeed!


this shows off that polished camfer on the side and the very pretty coin edge


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Is it safe to assume that if we take our mis aligned Anko watch(s) to our favorite watch repair facility/person that the dials will be able to be aligned properly?

I guess this watch is gorgeous enough to go the extra step even though I think it should not be our duty to correct this oversight. I really enjoy Crepas/Tactico watches in the past. 

It would be nice if some consolation from Crepas/Tactico may be in store for owners who have done this repair thru their own means.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

twintop said:


> Man this is a stunning watch, to bad I didn't get in. The best of luck to all you lucky Anko owners!!!!!


There appears to be some still available, if you are still interested .....

Regards,


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know the source for the NATO strap that was included? Wouldn't mind pick up another or two.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Case back of Anko, 6159, and mm300




























I had never seen the backside of a 6159 before and was impressed how well Tactico paid tribute to that watch even in the small details that are not as vissible topside.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Got mine in today, no alignment issues, thankfully.

Super build quality and was visually a little larger than I expected, which is a good thing.

I've tried all sorts of straps on it but IMO the bracelet is the perfect fit and is great quality too.

The only modification I will consider, if I decide that this is a keeper is a double AR crystal (this one has too many reflections). It's hard to appreciate the gilt touches on the dial/hands with all the reflections. Maybe a relume job too, at most.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

After much cursing, dropping screws smaller than a flea into my rug, and praying to the watch gods... I got my anko adjusted at least so it wont bother me. What a beautiful watch. When the light hits it right it just pops. Here's a crappy phone photo.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> Is it safe to assume that if we take our mis aligned Anko watch(s) to our favorite watch repair facility/person that the dials will be able to be aligned properly?
> 
> I guess this watch is gorgeous enough to go the extra step even though I think it should not be our duty to correct this oversight. I really enjoy Crepas/Tactico watches in the past.
> 
> It would be nice if some consolation from Crepas/Tactico may be in store for owners who have done this repair thru their own means.


Hi,

I don't have this particular model, but I'd get it repaired locally for sure if mine had this issue. Do not bother sending it back for this minor thing. Only thing worth mentioning, I can't see how to open the case without a sticky ball type of opener; I don't see the usual slots made for JAXA-type tools. I'd be more concerned about getting it closed tightly enough so it still retains the high WR-rating.

This is much more worrying for me than a slight misalignment because I read a post about a member here who opened his caseback only by twisting his thumbs, no tools were used; I'd double check mine before dipping it in the pool! 

Good luck, don't let this minor issue ruin your experience, this apperas to be solid and well made.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

^ this reminded me about that case back...and so used my thumbs to tighten the caseback and it actually did move some! :think:So will look for a sticky ball at the hardware store and tighten more before hitting any water beyond a shower.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

double post...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

tako_watch said:


> ^ this reminded me about that case back...and so used my thumbs to tighten the caseback and it actually did move some! :think:So will look for a sticky ball at the hardware store and tighten more before hitting any water beyond a shower.


You can do it before you have a "sticky ball". Two ways. Either you have a squash ball which works perfect without any adjustments (it's just a bit too small), or you take a roll of adhesive tape, make it into a ball... and voilà!
Any kind of thing with a soft rubber tip can work, too... even if a dedicated sticky ball is a plus, you really can get your watch sealed way better than simply with your thumbs!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Quick tip,

If you want to make your sticky ball "super sticky" , give it a quick rub with isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol before usage.

It really makes it sticky like glue and you can get extra torque applied to your case back.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tako_watch said:


> ^ this reminded me about that case back...and so used my thumbs to tighten the caseback and it actually did move some! :think:So will look for a sticky ball at the hardware store and tighten more before hitting any water beyond a shower.


Did your watch come with a pressure test certificate? I wouldnt think it could pass the pressure test if the case back was so loose?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> BTW, anybody try for these ?
> 
> Saw it on Tactico's FB page .......
> 
> ...


Anyone got any response after sending in their email yet?

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did your watch come with a pressure test certificate? I wouldnt think it could pass the pressure test if the case back was so loose?


Although I'm sure I'm walking in to another minefield here - this isn't necessarily true. Pressure resistance is dependent on the fit and integrity of the sealing surfaces, and the overall strength of the construction, not just on being 'screwed tight'.

Example - I have a bunch of dive lights rated to (actual depth) hundreds of metres that are charged by unscrewing one part from another (by hand) to reveal the charging contacts. Water-resistance is maintained by o-rings snug against the sealing surface. Many underwater cameras have case backs that are a hinged door, not even screwed in to place. As pressure outside the case increases, it will tend to hold all the parts together more tightly. Once a watch was more than a few metres down, you wouldn't likely be able to unscrew the back against the water pressure holding it in anyway.

If you watch the Seiko video of an actual depth torture test on some of their tuna divers, the watches actually stop when the cases and case backs become physically deformed from the extreme pressure enough such that the hands become stuck against the crystal, not from 'leaking', despite being far beyond their rated depth.

Having said all of that, I do think you would want the case back of a diver's watch to be more than finger-tight...


----------



## Riverbeaver (Oct 5, 2015)

itranslator said:


> Anyone got any response after sending in their email yet?
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


I think every buyer of this watch should be given a pair of these sunglasses! That's the least Tactico should do. Like a peace offering.

Mine had the indeces at 1 and 2 a little off, but I will live with it.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

There was no pressure test certificate in my box...Was this in everyone elses? only got a card thanking me for picking Tactico and a plactic card with the warranty, both in spanish.
Thanks on the sticky ball trick, I knew about it , but a friend is a plummer and he has one of those big sticky gloves and tightened it up nicely.

I should add that it has been a pleasure wearing this watch the last couple of days...will wear it thru the weekend too!!!And I had my UTS in the queue to wear. And the UTS one of my fav. watches.|>


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tako_watch said:


> There was no pressure test certificate in my box...Was this in everyone elses? only got a card thanking me for picking Tactico and a plactic card with the warranty, both in spanish.
> Thanks on the sticky ball trick, I knew about it , but a friend is a plummer and he has one of those big sticky gloves and tightened it up nicely.


Look under the foam in the case cover. Pretty sure it's just the cert from the original prototype test.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks taike. Well didn't think of taking everything apart, but there is a certificate. Good thing I didn't dive down to 100bar.
hmmm...The back cover definitely tightened up, just so folks know, I'd still try and tighten that back up before any serious diving.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

one more with Didymostraps reporting, only very minor alignment issues


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Been wearing my Anko since it arrived, and it only lost 3 seconds up till now. Am I just lucky, or do others have the same experience? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Brekel said:


> Been wearing my Anko since it arrived, and it only lost 3 seconds up till now. Am I just lucky, or do others have the same experience?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? Mine gains around 10 sec/day..:think:


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

To be honest I made a small mistake...it didn't loose 3 seconds, it gained 3 seconds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Brekel said:


> Been wearing my Anko since it arrived, and it only lost 3 seconds up till now. Am I just lucky, or do others have the same experience?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine is 6 seconds fast a day which is rather good


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

1.9 seconds/day. Not bad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

elmiperru said:


> 1.9 seconds/day. Not bad!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1.9 seconds/day....lol.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> BTW, anybody try for these ?
> 
> Saw it on Tactico's FB page .......
> 
> ...


I wish I could apply but the two posts of the watch I cannot do, as the watch is back in the box and waiting for the reply from Tactico to know if I have to return the watch for fixing the dial.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

To the Anko owners who also own the MM300, how do their sizes compare? Is the Anko just as top heavy as the MM300 is claimed to be? How about thickness? Thanks


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is mine. Lovely watch.
Now back to Crepas for adjusting.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Mine was also misaligned, but after reading the DIY fix with the sticky ball and the 2 fixing screws I thought I'd give it a go.

Before -










And after-










I'm pretty happy with the result.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


> To the Anko owners who also own the MM300, how do their sizes compare? Is the Anko just as top heavy as the MM300 is claimed to be? How about thickness? Thanks


I actually think the MM is more top heavy
The way the Anko sits on your wrist really works in my opinion. Love my MM but it tends to wobble and the Anko does not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

msl_laubo said:


> Here is mine. Lovely watch.
> Now back to Crepas for adjusting.


Curious if you are in EU? I was told to wait until Aug for instructions on return.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

taike said:


> Curious if you are in EU? I was told to wait until Aug for instructions on return.


I was also told August 15th, but decided to adjust it myself.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

taike said:


> Curious if you are in EU? I was told to wait until Aug for instructions on return.


I was also told August 15th, but decided to adjust it myself.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

I told them not willing to wait so i returned it same day as it arrived. 

Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tundif said:


> I was also told August 15th, but decided to adjust it myself.


I decided against messing around myself, as even crepas will be relying on factory to make all the adjustments.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

taike said:


> I decided against messing around myself, as even crepas will be relying on factory to make all the adjustments.


I was going to send it back at first but didn't want to wait, so I thought I would try myself. 
I will say it's quite tricky getting the dial lined up, even undoing and retightening the screws is very fiddly, but luckily it worked out for me.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you see the fb page post related to misalignment? There is a picture/drawing of watch. I feel the movement ring shown in the picture is actually not in the watch... i aint sure, someone confirms?

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

TheTitusFactor said:


> To the Anko owners who also own the MM300, how do their sizes compare? Is the Anko just as top heavy as the MM300 is claimed to be? How about thickness? Thanks


The MM sits a little taller on the wrist and is a little thicker, but never noticed it to be too top heavy. When comparing them on the stock bracelet, I prefer the MM, much more comfortable fit. They seem pretty similar on rubber. I'll probably keep mine on a uncleseiko 22mm waffle. It looks great on this strap, and "feels" like I'm wearing a 6159-7001.








MM on the top








Here it is on the waffle


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


> To the Anko owners who also own the MM300, how do their sizes compare? Is the Anko just as top heavy as the MM300 is claimed to be? How about thickness? Thanks


I would say the Anko sits a little lower and better balanced but that is probably due to the bracelet being a bit heavier on the Anko. The clasp is less intrusive on the Anko as well.

Still these are subtle nuances and the overall feel is very similar.

The engraved cased back tends to grab arm hair due to the edges of the engraving being a little less finished.

After wearing the Anko for a full day i found it to be the more comfortable watch in warm weather.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

bricem13 said:


> Did you see the fb page post related to misalignment? There is a picture/drawing of watch. I feel the movement ring shown in the picture is actually not in the watch... i aint sure, someone confirms?
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


I don't see it. Was it taken down?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Axelay2003 said:


> I don't see it. Was it taken down?


No


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

FireMonk3y said:


>


Is that a MM300 strap but in 22mm?

Going for the vintage look today as well. My uncleseiko waffle say hi!


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

itranslator said:


> Is that a MM300 strap but in 22mm?
> 
> Going for the vintage look today as well. My uncleseiko waffle say hi!
> View attachment 8779170


Wjean makes a 22mm version of the MM strap. He's opened his own site: http://www.strapboutique.com


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Anko #170 on black Nato.

























Actually, personally, I would have preferred the supplied Nato to have been a thick, high quality Black one, instead of the multi hued one that it came with. :roll:

More practical.

Regards,


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Anko&Gunny


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

It really is just a gorgeous watch


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DHL just delivered mine and the dial is also off by a hair. Not sure if I'm going to send it back or fix it myself. Is that hard to align the dial?


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Mine looked like yours before i adjusted it. It was a little hard for me because I popped the small screw out and dropped it. Basically you have to loosen two screws and wiggle the crown til things line up, then re-tighten everything. I ordered basically a squishy ball thing to open and close the back.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


> DHL just delivered mine and the dial is also off by a hair. Not sure if I'm going to send it back or fix it myself. Is that hard to align the dial?


If you want to send it back the acceptance criteria they gave is: "A misalignment tolerance of 1 to 1.5 degrees for two elements that are not joined is normal. A deviation of 1 degree is a sixth part of a second."
You will need to email them some straight on pics for them to make a determination.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> DHL just delivered mine and the dial is also off by a hair. Not sure if I'm going to send it back or fix it myself. Is that hard to align the dial?


It is really amazing how just a couple of markers are off....

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Slimyfishy said:


> Mine looked like yours before i adjusted it. It was a little hard for me because I popped the small screw out and dropped it. Basically you have to loosen two screws and wiggle the crown til things line up, then re-tighten everything. I ordered basically a squishy ball thing to open and close the back.


Thank you!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

taike said:


> If you want to send it back the acceptance criteria they gave is: "A misalignment tolerance of 1 to 1.5 degrees for two elements that are not joined is normal. A deviation of 1 degree is a sixth part of a second."
> You will need to email them some straight on pics for them to make a determination.


Thanks taike


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

a few of my phone pics...
How many of you guys have lost your lume pip from the caseback?
I've received the watch already without it, and wonder if it is worth sending back the whole watch...


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

You didn't loose it I guess, it's just not sticking out the case back. They changed that for production. Mine is just glowing faintly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

no, I have only the empty hole.
And I know I'm not the only one - I'm just curious how many there are without it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

prezes said:


> no, I have only the empty hole.
> And I know I'm not the only one - I'm just curious how many there are without it.


Mine is there but could care less if it were gone. More gimmick than anything else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

prezes said:


> no, I have only the empty hole.
> And I know I'm not the only one - I'm just curious how many there are without it.


Pic?


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

prezes said:


> Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


Well now, I'd certainly be impressed. Contact Tactico/Crepas yet? Their reply?

Maybe they'll tell you to purchase a watch relume kit and explain how to replace the pip yourself.


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Mine looks like that, but there is indeed lume in it. I've charged it and looked in dark.... I did like the prototype version, but again it's a gimick anyway.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Really sorry that I purchased this watch, "fixed" the dial, went to set the time noticed the dial is back where it started out of alignment. Really poor QC. This has soured me on Crepas/Tactico. I don't think I'll buying from them again.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

That's strange indeed. Until now they've been rather known as top notch. 
They told me to send the watch back in August. 

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Put the watch away for a couple of days as I wanted to reassess after initial enthusiasm had faded and had a couple of other incomings.
Brought it out again today and am again struck by how beautiful this is, misalignment and all. For me this is an incredibly handsome watch and am so glad, I got it.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

elmiperru said:


> 1.9 seconds/day. Not bad!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instead of 60 seconds per minute, mine is running in 50 seconds.
After the dial misalignment, another disappointment... :rodekaart


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Got the watch friction ball and used it. Not sure it did much-- it is so squishy, maybe I don't know how to use it properly? 

It was pretty tight with the thumb action anyway. Did a google on amount of force the human thumb can exert pushing/pulling and it's a lot. So, it likely was pretty tight to begin with...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

atwoodt said:


> Got the watch friction ball and used it. Not sure it did much-- it is so squishy, maybe I don't know how to use it properly?
> 
> It was pretty tight with the thumb action anyway. Did a google on amount of force the human thumb can exert pushing/pulling and it's a lot. So, it likely was pretty tight to begin with...


Perhaps the ball needs to be inflated?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> Really sorry that I purchased this watch, "fixed" the dial, went to set the time noticed the dial is back where it started out of alignment. Really poor QC. This has soured me on Crepas/Tactico. I don't think I'll buying from them again.


Maybe tactico should make a plastic movement holder ring and send it out to everyone? Quite surprised it never came with one


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

I am just not getting a good fit on the bracelet. Either too loose or too tight. Clasp is awesome, but wish it had a few more adjustment holes. Going to be a nato watch for the time being. On a black leather nato at the moment.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

jmat321 said:


> I am just not getting a good fit on the bracelet. Either too loose or too tight. Clasp is awesome, but wish it had a few more adjustment holes. Going to be a nato watch for the time being. On a black leather nato at the moment.


An alternative for could be to adjust it so that it's tight and then use the diver's extension to make it fit better.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

jmat321 said:


> I am just not getting a good fit on the bracelet. Either too loose or too tight. Clasp is awesome, but wish it had a few more adjustment holes. Going to be a nato watch for the time being. On a black leather nato at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 8816514


I'm in the same boat. As much as I like the included clasp, I've thought of picking up an aftermarket one from Strapcode that had more micro adjustments...

Sent from my S7


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 27, 2013)

I received mine earlier this week and it had really bad alignment issues. I opened the back and fixed it myself because their resolution was not acceptable imo. All is well now though. I was only reminded of why I don't usually preorder things is all. 

What a beautiful watch it is. The only thing that bothers me now are the reflections off of the crystal. I realize that since it's domed that it will inherently have more reflections but i feel that the coatings (if any?) aren't of very good quality. I have seen domed sapphire crystals that are much more clear than this. So has anyone popped the crystal off and measured it yet or has anyone come across this information elsewhere? If i figure out a good source for better crystals I'll be sure to post here.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> I received mine earlier this week and it had really bad alignment issues. I opened the back and fixed it myself because their resolution was not acceptable imo. All is well now though. I was only reminded of why I don't usually preorder things is all.
> 
> What a beautiful watch it is. The only thing that bothers me now are the reflections off of the crystal. I realize that since it's domed that it will inherently have more reflections but i feel that the coatings (if any?) aren't of very good quality. I have seen domed sapphire crystals that are much more clear than this. So has anyone popped the crystal off and measured it yet or has anyone come across this information elsewhere? If i figure out a good source for better crystals I'll be sure to post here.


It's mentioned in the manual that is packaged along with the watch. Off hand is 31mm wide x 3mm high from memory.


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

blackbolt said:


> It's mentioned in the manual that is packaged along with the watch. Off hand is 31mm wide x 3mm high from memory.


What manual?? Nothing in mine...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

obp666 said:


> What manual?? Nothing in mine...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look under the foam in top of case.


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Top of case?? Ok - will check it out - thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

My bad - it was indeed under the foam in the top of the case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Checking in with #291 here. Recently acquired from a great forum member. Runs well, has pretty good alignment and actually has the lume pip on the case back. Looking forward to getting to know this one. I'm definitely impressed by the clasp and extension mechanism too.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

obp666 said:


> What manual?? Nothing in mine...





taike said:


> Look under the foam in top of case.


Hahaha, I really had no idea .....

Thanks for letting us know.

Was looking for the manual and pressure test info around the foam at the bottom of the case, and found nothing .... didn't think to check the top bit !!!

Regards,


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...on a waffle rubber


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...on a waffle rubber


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Can u give a link? The only one i've found is the uncle seiko one - a straight one. 


Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> ...on a waffle rubber


That is perfect!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

prezes said:


> Can u give a link? The only one i've found is the uncle seiko one - a straight one.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


Looks like a Wjean28 M22 Rubber strap...

S.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Thx


Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

http://www.strapboutique.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Also seller:nato9boutique on the bay. If you message him your a WUS member, he'll give you an additional discount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Perfect! 
Is it real rubber or a PU? I hate dust catching...


Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My watch has stopped working, on top of the misalignment. What a piece of s**t. Really sorry I bought this!!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

pepcr1 said:


> My watch has stopped working, on top of the misalignment. What a piece of s**t. Really sorry I bought this!!


This has a Seiko movement. Crepas/Tactico has no control about this IMO.

I'd contact them about your issue, they'll most likely swap the movement on their dime.

S.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

smille76 said:


> This has a Seiko movement. Crepas/Tactico has no control about this IMO.
> 
> I'd contact them about your issue, they'll most likely swap the movement on their dime.
> 
> S.


It's mounted with two screws 30 degrees apart from each other, that is not how you mount a Seiko movement and there's no way these watches will hold up. It's janky as all hell.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been very happy with the performance of mine, my first Seiko movement and must say I'm impressed with the accuracy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mekenical said:


> I've been very happy with the performance of mine, my first Seiko movement and must say I'm impressed with the accuracy.


The NE15 should perform just like every 6R15 I've ever owned which is to say excellent.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried the ANKO on mesh?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

It's natural habitat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Has anyone tried the ANKO on mesh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

T-hunter said:


>


That is a good look. If the standard bracelet weren't so good this mesh would be my top alternative choice with the 22mm MM strap as a very close second.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Has anyone tried the ANKO on mesh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Anko on mesh is good to me.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Have a black dial waiting to be installed but enjoying my grey right now...










Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Instead of 60 seconds per minute, mine is running in 50 seconds.
> After the dial misalignment, another disappointment... :rodekaart


Watch is back in Spain for service and after that, dial re-alignment.
Now the waiting... again ! :-(


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Watch is back in Spain for service and after that, dial re-alignment.
> Now the waiting... again ! :-(


Did they pay for all return shipping costs?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did they pay for all return shipping costs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I haven't sent mine back yet, but they told me, "Of course, the shipping cost will be paid for us."


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Update on my ANKO # 170 ......

After wearing it 24/7 for the last 18 days, it is averaging between -3.5 to -4.5 sec per day.

So, other than the very slight alignment issue on two indices, it has been great so far.

Tried it on the Tactico rubber and the Borealis one, the Borealis was very much better .... but have since gone back to my Black Nato, which I feel suits it best.

















Regards,


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did they pay for all return shipping costs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Tactico has managed for a pick-up of the watch by DHL, nice and easy.
I don't know what they will arrange for the other watches qualified for the dial realignment, but my Anko also has the movement issue so maybe it will be different.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Haven't seen this combo yet, so here you go.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

FireMonk3y said:


> Haven't seen this combo yet, so here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, interesting. I'd love to se a wrist shot of this combo. Interested to see if it calms down the bling of this watch.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

buickrob said:


> Hmmm, interesting. I'd love to se a wrist shot of this combo. Interested to see if it calms down the bling of this watch.


Actually the mesh is pretty shiny, and probably makes it more blingy. It will definitely catch your eye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Switching back to leather. Still enjoying this beauty very much. 









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Back from CREPAS after alignment

Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That was fast!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

msl_laubo said:


> Back from CREPAS after alignment
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


I wish I have mine back too. ;-)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't even sent mine back yet. I guess they vary the degrees of customer service as much as they vary the sales prices.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> I haven't even sent mine back yet. I guess they vary the degrees of customer service as much as they vary the sales prices.


Sales price varied?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

taike said:


> I haven't even sent mine back yet. I guess they vary the degrees of customer service as much as they vary the sales prices.


What are you saying about the sale prices ?
I don't get you.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

They started offering preferential pricing to late comers when they couldn't sell out everything.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Being this was such a bummer of an experience for so many, this may prove to be a large huddle for Tactico/Crepas to get over and maintain their large number of followers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

supawabb said:


> Being this was such a bummer of an experience for so many, this may prove to be a large huddle for Tactico/Crepas to get over and maintain their large number of followers.


Doubt it, the Decomaster seems to be well received without the QC issues. My guess is that the vast majority of the spanish watch forum who commissioned the watch are happy as well.

We are a barely a blip on their radar in terms of brand rep. That is a good thing if you ever decided to sell your ANKO.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can swap in an SKX007 dial? I don't like the rectangular indices. I emailed them and they couldn't give me any conclusive answer. The main thing would be the dial size and location of the dial feet, I would think.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

My Anko doesn't have any of the issues above, and the clasp has 3 holes for micro adjustment which is enough , my only gripe is the quality of the rubber strap, seems quite crude and 'Tactico' is etched under the buckle, not on it.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

SEIKO dial diameter is 28,5mm. Try to measure with the ruler the inner diameter of the chapter ring "from above" and if it is less than 28,5 it should work. I've checked it because had the same idea but already forgot


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

deluded said:


> Does anyone know if I can swap in an SKX007 dial? I don't like the rectangular indices. I emailed them and they couldn't give me any conclusive answer. The main thing would be the dial size and location of the dial feet, I would think.


It's not a straight swap. The dial diameter shouldn't be a problem, but the problem is dial feet location. Dial feet location is different on 6R movements compared to 4R/7S movements. You will have to trim the feet on the SKX dial and use dial dots to secure the dial to the movement.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


> It's not a straight swap. The dial diameter shouldn't be a problem, but the problem is dial feet location. Dial feet location is different on 6R movements compared to 4R/7S movements. You will have to trim the feet on the SKX dial and use dial dots to secure the dial to the movement.


I don't think that's exactly true, but I do know since the crown position is different :20 on the ANKO, vs. :18 on the SKX, it probably won't line up. Plus the SKX has a day-date window while the ANKO is date only.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

prezes said:


> SEIKO dial diameter is 28,5mm. Try to measure with the ruler the inner diameter of the chapter ring "from above" and if it is less than 28,5 it should work. I've checked it because had the same idea but already forgot





TheTitusFactor said:


> It's not a straight swap. The dial diameter shouldn't be a problem, but the problem is dial feet location. Dial feet location is different on 6R movements compared to 4R/7S movements. You will have to trim the feet on the SKX dial and use dial dots to secure the dial to the movement.





dmckean44 said:


> I don't think that's exactly true, but I do know since the crown position is different :20 on the ANKO, vs. :18 on the SKX, it probably won't line up. Plus the SKX has a day-date window while the ANKO is date only.


Thanks guys, you've all been very helpful.

I've not actually bought the watch yet, but I was already deliberating over it when I first learnt about the Anko.

So I'm not sure about the dial size since I don't have one to measure physically.

As for the dial feet, that is very useful information. And thanks for the reminder on the day-date window as well!

I've not done any mods myself and I usually my watchmaker to help me with them, but I think he's adverse to anything that requires modding the parts himself (the dial feet). Looks like I'll have to give it a miss then. Pity, I love the contours of the case.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry for my poor mockup but i thought about Yobokies dial


The picture got green. In fact it's less green. 
What do you think? Would it look better? I don't like snow white bgw9 color...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

prezes said:


> Sorry for my poor mockup but i thought about Yobokies dial
> 
> 
> The picture got green. In fact it's less green.
> What do you think? Would it look better? I don't like snow white bgw9 color...


I was actually planning to use that dial and hands actually!


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Might as well get the actual mm300 dial and hands instead

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

But thats hard and expensive...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itranslator said:


> Might as well get the actual mm300 dial and hands instead
> 
> Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


IDK, but if you use a genuine Seiko dial and hands on a Seiko homage watch, does it puts it in the replica category?

I'd like to see the results though!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

dmckean44 said:


> I don't think that's exactly true, but I do know since the crown position is different :20 on the ANKO, vs. :18 on the SKX, it probably won't line up. Plus the SKX has a day-date window while the ANKO is date only.


You are probably right. I should have clarified: I tried fitting one of the ANKO dials to my Turtle's 4R36 movement, and the dial feet location were completely different, so I do not think getting an aftermarket 4 'o clock Seiko dial will fit onto the ANKO directly.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Vintage styled strap looks pretty good









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

NEWS Moonray strap for ANKO:
Good morning everyone,
As I told you on occasion or as I have done with any of you in private message, I had a problem with my stingray leathers provider, as he sent me the leathers to make the 5 straps pending for Anko and I returned viewing bad quality of leather. No further comment ...
With another provider, I bought other leathers ('sanded' finished) and after receiving it freaked quality, much higher in my humble opinion to that used for the first model strap for Anko.
The big difference is that they do not have the white spot (painted on the other leather of the previous supplier), are black-gray, mixing the black skin color with white pearly gray of bone calcifications of polished surface of the animal and have a glow that oozes quality to every look that is dedicated to the strap. The finish makes it ideal, even more if possible, for our Anko.
Commenting with a customer, one of 5 ClubOkies forum userd who booked the strap, I made it as you will see below. I have to say that I had enjoyed so much running a strap as this MoonRay.
Without further ado, here the pictures:
































































Do you like it?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

My Anko on marine nationale strap today









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

maybe this has been asked a million times gut google didn't seem to have an answer...

How the hell does this watch come apart? 

Given the complete disaster this watch seems to be (Judging by all the form feedback about dial misalignment and the really awesome youtbube video and the volume of them for sale on the forums at any given time) It would be nice to know how to open it and try to make something useful out of it....

Sorry not trying to be a negative nancy just trying to figure out what to do with mine when it gets here...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

OldeCrow said:


> maybe this has been asked a million times gut google didn't seem to have an answer...
> 
> How the hell does this watch come apart?
> 
> ...


What do you mean? When you get it......wear it, store it, or sell it. The case back is a screw in case back but you need to use a friction ball or duct tape ball to undo it.

Don't worry about all the bad press the watch seems to have gotten. The one I ordered came in perfect with no issues whatsoever. Hopefully yours comes the same way and then you can just enjoy the heck out of it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

OldeCrow said:


> maybe this has been asked a million times gut google didn't seem to have an answer...
> 
> How the hell does this watch come apart?
> 
> ...


I've been very impressed with mine. It had a minor alignment issue, but was easy to correct. It's running at +2 per day. The bezel inset and action are great. Plus it just looks good. Put it on a uncleseiko 22mm waffle strap and wear it to death.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> What do you mean? When you get it......wear it, store it, or sell it. *The case back is a screw in case back but you need to use a friction ball or duct tape ball to undo it.
> *
> Don't worry about all the bad press the watch seems to have gotten. The one I ordered came in perfect with no issues whatsoever. Hopefully yours comes the same way and then you can just enjoy the heck out of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Man, I was wondering how one would go about opening it when I first saw that caseback  
Mine was perfect too, even the lume pip on the back was there and glowing .


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Don't worry about all the bad press the watch seems to have gotten. The one I ordered came in perfect with no issues whatsoever. Hopefully yours comes the same way and then you can just enjoy the heck out of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Lucky you, mine has gone back to Tactico and still is...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

staiiff said:


> Lucky you, mine has gone back to Tactico and still is...


At least yours has gone back, mine is still in the box waiting to go back! Have not had it on my wrist since the first day and that stinks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine is going back in the box this week as soon as I get the dhl label. I started wearing it after tactico committed to the repair.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> At least yours has gone back, mine is still in the box waiting to go back! Have not had it on my wrist since the first day and that stinks.


Mine was running 10 seconds faster every minute + it got the misalignment issue so they wanted it back ASAP.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone received their ANKO back after it has been repaired?


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> Has anyone received their ANKO back after it has been repaired?


NO !
Since 2 weeks now they are promising they will return my watch but nothing.
I am starting to be annoyed ! :-|


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Same here, sent mine back on September 6Th, still no answer!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Such a shame there have been so many issues with the release of this watch because it does so many things so well.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Still happy with mine...










Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Where's the sunglasses?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Toh said:


> Still happy with mine...


Yeah, I'm happy with mine too and wearing it regularly. I haven't got around to fixing my slight alignment issue yet, but I genuinely don't see it unless I specifically go looking for it.

My biggest downside is the bracelet has proven too uncomfortable on my wrist to wear. Fortunately it looks great on thick leather, finding a great balance between chunky and dressy. Looks great on your marine national strap as well. And that flash of gold when it catches the light is still its masterstroke.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Wore mine everyday for the first 2 weeks of September. An extremely comfortable watch, looks great, keeping good time and I don't notice the misaligned dial at all.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mine went back for a crack in the lume, no word on when I'll get it back


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

Nope.....Mine was returned a month ago....Still no sign of it !!!


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

How long did you wait ??....Mine has been away for a month now !


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

I have returned mine beginning of August and still not back, no news from them since my last email 3 days ago ! :rodekaart
I am not even sure I will keep the watch when/if I receive it back... :-s


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear some of you guys have had a rough time with the lack of communication, the watch is a real beauty. I even contacted tactico a few weeks ago re: what they had left in stock, and they had 11 units left, though I'm sure that's down now. Reading through this thread has kept me from purchasing one, though.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> I have returned mine beginning of August and still not back, no news from them since my last email 3 days ago ! :rodekaart
> I am not even sure I will keep the watch when/if I receive it back... :-s


Eventually almost 13 month after the so-called pre-order...



I could wear the Anko !


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks good, hopefully mine will be on its way soon.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Are the watches that are shipping back from tactico being fitted with a movement retainer to stop this happening again?


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> Are the watches that are shipping back from tactico being fitted with a movement retainer to stop this happening again?


That's also what I would like to know...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Brekel said:


> That's also what I would like to know...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I doubt it. If this is done, they wil have to ship it out to all other owners.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


>


To close this sad story and after looking closely to my dial since yesterday, I would like to say that the dial misalignment was not the only issue.
If you look at my picture (even it's not taken facing the dial) some indexes are not well aligned and some are, not to mention the poor lume application and I have to say that I doubt there is a movement retainer cause if I shock my watch the dial is slightly getting misaligned again.

So all this mess is IMHO a defect with the dial manufacturing. :-(
I'd like to mention that I am only talking about my dial watch, it seems that some others are quite okay.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I guess it's just as well they never responded to my email on a potential purchase. I really like the contours on the casing. It's a real shame.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Staiiff any pictures of how bad the dial is? I've been curious about this watch, but seems like a lot of people have issues.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

AVS_Racing said:


> Staiiff any pictures of how bad the dial is? I've been curious about this watch, but seems like a lot of people have issues.


Mine had the dial that was off. So mild I have no bothered to do anything about it. I have also noticed the spring bars are not thick enough where they go into the lug holes on the watch. The watch head rattles on the straps because of this.


----------



## chrisbowen (Feb 29, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to remove the movement to replace the dial please.

Also do any SKX parts fit this watch

Thanks


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Has anyone received their corrected one back from Tactico? I sent mine at beginning of september.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sent mine back in September (6th) also and still no watch. Emailed Ana, her reply was that they are waiting for pictures from the factory and I have to approve them in order for the watch to be sent back.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

So onus of QC is now on the customer via photo. Sounds pretty weak.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the worst experience of buying a watch that I have ever encountered. Will never again buy from Crepas again!!


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> This is the worst experience of buying a watch that I have ever encountered. Will never again buy from Crepas again!!


I have a perfect unit, but I think I will sell it because is rarely used. I can admit it has been a very bad experience for many customers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> This is the worst experience of buying a watch that I have ever encountered. Will never again buy from Crepas again!!


The only thing I could think happened is that they used a different Factory to produce the anko. They were designing and producing The Deco Master at the same time and that release seems to have been met with much of their usual accolades. This is just a guess but it seems really unusual that a company with such a long history of successful releases would stumble so badly on this one.

For everyone that still has one or is waiting on repairs to be made I truly hope this works out for you all. This is one of the most photogenic watches that I had ever owned probably only second to the mm 300 LE.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

I received photos of my repaired watch yesterday, looked good, but no word on when the will ship back. Really torn on this watch, as it is a beauty. Debating whether or not to just sell at a loss.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I am debating same thing and whether to just send it back for repair first.

I am not sure what they are selling for on sales fora but would hope to sell for around $500. Does that sound in the ballpark?

Mine has some dial misalignment but not terrible. Nice looking piece and I do like it. But, like a lot of customers on this one.... just left a sour taste in my mouth.



jmat321 said:


> I received photos of my repaired watch yesterday, looked good, but no word on when the will ship back. Really torn on this watch, as it is a beauty. Debating whether or not to just sell at a loss.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I am debating same thing and whether to just send it back for repair first.

I am not sure what they are selling for on sales fora but would hope to sell for around $500. Does that sound in the ballpark?

Mine has some dial misalignment but not terrible. Nice looking piece and I do like it. But, like a lot of customers on this one.... just left a sour taste in my mouth.



jmat321 said:


> I received photos of my repaired watch yesterday, looked good, but no word on when the will ship back. Really torn on this watch, as it is a beauty. Debating whether or not to just sell at a loss.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

1


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

jmat321 said:


> I received photos of my repaired watch yesterday, looked good, but no word on when the will ship back. Really torn on this watch, as it is a beauty. Debating whether or not to just sell at a loss.


You just answered your thoughts. Sell. I did. I was to send it out for realignment of dial, but it was very subtle. I just took a chance and put it for sale a week or so after receiving it and I'm glad I did. I didn't lose anything on it. Actually gained some $$$. They are going in the mid and high $400s now.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Axelay2003 said:


> You just answered your thoughts. Sell. I did. I was to send it out for realignment of dial, but it was very subtle. I just took a chance and put it for sale a week or so after receiving it and I'm glad I did. I didn't lose anything on it. Actually gained some $$$. They are going in the mid and high $400s now.


$595 is gaining $? :think:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dragoon said:


> I am debating same thing and whether to just send it back for repair first.
> 
> I am not sure what they are selling for on sales fora but would hope to sell for around $500. Does that sound in the ballpark?
> 
> Mine has some dial misalignment but not terrible. Nice looking piece and I do like it. But, like a lot of customers on this one.... just left a sour taste in my mouth.


The prices have come so far down on that one compared to what most people paid for it that my opinion is if you like it, at least get a year of use out of it before you sell. It is likely to sell for the same price a year from now. If you hate it then time to of Let It Go because you'll never feel satisfied.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

T-hunter said:


> $595 is gaining $? :think:


Correction, I actually lost about $16.82 in shipping. I paid 475 Euros + 69 Euros in shipping totaling 544 Euros.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The Anko is really a beautiful watch, just a real shame that it was not put together properly, either because of using a different factory for whatever reason or, ........ ??? I guess we will never know.

The project somehow seemed to have just too many issues and delays along the way...... and then, when it finally got delivered ..... BANG !!!

The response too .... Really unbelievable !

This has really put a massive dent in the highly acclaimed quality and finishing of the Crepas and Tactico brand for sure.

I wonder what they intend to do with the 100 extra Anko cases that were made, also by mistake ? 

Also, did anyone ever receive their sunglasses ??? b-) b-) b-)

Regards,


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am still trying to figure out what to do with my spring bars as the posts where the enter the lug holes seem to be too narrow and rattle in the lug holes due to this. Ideas anyone?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Flipped mine, and took quite a hit vs new purchase price, but I have moved on. 
If I got anything out of this, it is to avoid preorders! Maybe if there is enough discount I will reconsider, but the Anko pre-order price ended up being more than the standard price since we paid for S&H. Now S&H is free. 
Cool watch though, so enjoy them if you got em! 

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Still loving mine.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

got it back on Saturday, wearing it for the week, may keep it a while.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Got mine back this afternoon, first time on the wrist since I bought it!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Are they fixed well enough?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

taike said:


> Are they fixed well enough?


Mine is looking good so far


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

taike said:


> Are they fixed well enough?


Lume is fixed, alignment still a little off.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just went to set the time, pulled the stem out and the dial is misaligned again!! Not even 24 hours since its return. All i can say is 
^$%#@$


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dp


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Wish there was an unlike button ... god that is terrible what you gonna do now?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I sent an email to Ana, lets see what her answer is. Took it to my watch guy to see if he could do anything and he told me the movement guard is missing. This was brought up awhile ago on this thread.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow that's frustrating let us know how it turns out. 

I was considering buying a using one, but I'm thinking no on that now. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> I sent an email to Ana, lets see what her answer is. Took it to my watch guy to see if he could do anything and he told me the movement guard is missing. This was brought up awhile ago on this thread.


Yeah that was me that brought it up , thing is I really like the look of the watch and nearly went on the pre order But this is bad even though it's a fantastic looking watch it's flawed through no fault of your own


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Yeah that was me that brought it up , thing is I really like the look of the watch and nearly went on the pre order But this is bad even though it's a fantastic looking watch it's flawed through no fault of your own


It is a good looking watch, its a shame for all the crap with QC.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

jmat321 said:


> Lume is fixed, alignment still a little off.


My lume was not fixed, still the poorest in my small collection.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got an answer to my email to Ana, they are going to replace my defective watch with a brand new one. Thank you Tactico and Ana!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Still waiting to get mine back. Meanwhile, tactico has put them on sale...


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

pepcr1 said:


> Just got an answer to my email to Ana, they are going to replace my defective watch with a brand new one. Thank you Tactico and Ana!!


The key question is, will you get the same issues with this new one? I've had the worst experience with this piece. Best of luck!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> The key question is, will you get the same issues with this new one? I've had the worst experience with this piece. Best of luck!


Hopefully not and thank you


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Its a nice looking watch but I agree quite flawed. Lume on these watches are severely lacking. I wish I had gotten the black dial as my grey looks washed out. My alignment was fair not great but not terrible like some I have seen. The case is definitely the highlight. Think what Im most dissapointed with is the brand crepas/tactico had such glowing reviews. Based on that I thought the qc would be strong.My first experience with the brand and possibly my last. 

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

pepcr1 said:


> Hopefully not and thank you


I think they need to come up with a proper movement holder and provide them at no cost to buyers.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

dpage said:


> I think they need to come up with a proper movement holder and provide them at no cost to buyers.


Haha, good luck. Great idea, but good luck.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

dpage said:


> I think they need to come up with a proper movement holder and provide them at no cost to buyers.


Thats exactly what my watch guy said


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

dpage said:


> I think they need to come up with a proper movement holder and provide them at no cost to buyers.


Thats exactly what my watch guy said


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I have never seen a watch mounted like this? A movement holder / adapter would solve all alignment problems.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry for my noob question but I haven't really followed this watch since it was out of my price range at the time but whats wrong with the movement holder? and whats causing the alignment issues? I've seen a few up for sale but the alignment doesn't seem that bad? or anyone else has better examples of it? and is the lume that bad? I've noticed prices are much lower now, are these worth picking up or ????? Doesn't seem as bad as Hexa with the not so great dial lume, missing rotor screws, and bezel lume turning yellow.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

AVS_Racing said:


> Sorry for my noob question but I haven't really followed this watch since it was out of my price range at the time but whats wrong with the movement holder? and whats causing the alignment issues? I've seen a few up for sale but the alignment doesn't seem that bad? or anyone else has better examples of it? and is the lume that bad? I've noticed prices are much lower now, are these worth picking up or ????? Doesn't seem as bad as Hexa with the not so great dial lume, missing rotor screws, and bezel lume turning yellow.


My Anko had no issues of that sort at all, and the lume was quite decent when you charge it ( never noticed how much it lasts though), the watch overall has superb fit and finish for made in China piece, I would always prefer it to all other homages and Rolex-look-alikes with Miyota movement in that price range.


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> I've noticed prices are much lower now, are these worth picking up or ?????


Go for it! There are issues with missalignment but, if fixed, they should be moderate. You may have better lume on other watches but there is always "a better".
The design, the quality of the case, the bezel, the hands and even the bracelet is really outstanding value for the money and sets the expectation very high...unfortunately the building quality (and for some the lume) and unfortunately the communication and the handling of these issues can not match these expectations, which leads to disappointment. 
But if you come without these preconceptions (and bad experiences), consider yourself very lucky and pick one up. You wont be disappointed - this is still an outstandig watch!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

I know these have received some pretty bad press, but I've been impressed with mine. I did have the misalignment, but was easy enough to adjust. It's really a beautiful watch, and pays a great tribute to the original watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Great pictures it really does look great I'm still very tempted


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

@FireMonk3y:

The bracelet on the left looks great! MM bracelet or some aftermarket? How it fits to the case? Thx.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

kecsmade said:


> @FireMonk3y:
> 
> The bracelet on the left looks great! MM bracelet or some aftermarket? How it fits to the case? Thx.


Yeah, the watch on the left is the MM300 SBDX012, on it's stock bracelet. It's Seiko's "reissue" of the famous 6159-7001 (the watch in the middle). ANKO is the one on yen right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tactico backed up their product and sent a new replacement for my defective ANKO. Everything looks good! Sent the wrong colored dial but i like the grey dial and can live with it....


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

how difficult would it be to source a plastic movement holder? maybe 3d print one?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Like a previous poster I'm curious if the method used to mount the movement is a critical flaw that would manifest itself later down the road? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

tynan.nida said:


> Like a previous poster I'm curious if the method used to mount the movement is a critical flaw that would manifest itself later down the road?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


A movement holder would solve the biggest complaint / issue about the watch, seems to me to be an inexpensive solution?


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have tolerated a lot with this watch. And I have expressed my opinion quite a few times about it in this thread.
I thought about selling it yet each time I wear it I think that I just can' do it.. 
So I bought a handmade suede strap for it..What can I say lol


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Larry23 said:


> I have tolerated a lot with this watch. And I have expressed my opinion quite a few times about it in this thread.
> I thought about selling it yet each time I wear it I think that I just can' do it..
> So I bought a handmade suede strap for it..What can I say lol
> 
> View attachment 10020650


It's a beauty! Love the strap.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Larry23 said:


> I have tolerated a lot with this watch. And I have expressed my opinion quite a few times about it in this thread.
> I thought about selling it yet each time I wear it I think that I just can' do it..
> So I bought a handmade suede strap for it..What can I say lol


Same here with thinking of selling it, but I will wait cause I guess it's not the right time for it.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Staying in my no selling list.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Ive been waffling on selling or keeping mine. I have a love hate relationship with it at this point. On the plus side seems like I get compliments whenever I wear it. The nato strap was junk, but looking better and more comfortable on the canvas. I have the bracelet as well and looks to be solid, but wasnt planning on switching to it until I know Im keeping it.

Wish I would have chosen the black dial, though grey dial does look fine. My primary complaint at this point is the weak lume, my dial is okay with alignment, not spot on but not really noticeable unless your looking for it.










yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

I have received the watch back from Tactico, with some sunglasses and a pen. Which is nice, but I am a bit dissapointed with the situation. It's been away for about 2 months plus, but the problem hasn't been sorted and it looks like it hasn't even been touched or sent to the factory. I have been asked to send some more pictures, so will have to take some more.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow this is truly unacceptable. I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you will get it sorted out soon


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Thanks mate. Ana, does respond after a whle, but sometimes doesn't. I've had to chase up about the watch a few times too. I was sent some pics of it, and it looked as if it had been adjusted, but when I received back it was exactly as it was. I don't think it was looked at or sent back. Maybe it was and the factory has screwed them about?


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

ventura said:


> Thanks mate. Ana, does respond after a whle, but sometimes doesn't. I've had to chase up about the watch a few times too. I was sent some pics of it, and it looked as if it had been adjusted, but when I received back it was exactly as it was. I don't think it was looked at or sent back. Maybe it was and the factory has screwed them about?


I had the same situation with my watch, hopefully Ana will just cut her losses and send you a new watch replacement which she did for me. The only compliant I had after was, she sent the grey dial not my original black dial.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I highly doubt she will send new replacement. She didn't even admit fault when most of the watches arrived with misaligned dial. Tried getting away by saying it is within spec.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments/ advice buddies. Will see how it pans out. It has left a sour taste with me, especially as the few preowned watches from Crepas, and Tactico I have got before have been great quality, and having had to wait for a while to get this one also. Pity they didn't check before they sent them out. Will keep you guys up to date also.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Man I'm starting to feel for you guys. I looked into the issue a bit more and it is really such a shame so have a pretty watch with these issues. I seriously considered making an offer on one but the poor lume and risk of alignment I just can't take that risk for $500. And it would drive me nuts. Have any of you guys tried to take the case back off to tighten the so called screws? Or just sent it back hoping for a fix? But the turn around time sounds horrible


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

It's actually quite simple to pop off the caseback, loosen the screws, and and line things up nicely... the issue is that it won't stay in place for long. So even the ones that go back to the factory will probably get knocked out of place during transit. 

Anyways, mine still gets a ton of wrist time!


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

svendsenp said:


> It's actually quite simple to pop off the caseback, loosen the screws, and and line things up nicely... the issue is that it won't stay in place for long. So even the ones that go back to the factory will probably get knocked out of place during transit.
> 
> Anyways, mine still gets a ton of wrist time!


This is exactly right!! I've had to adjust mine several times. One good shake or even pushing the crown back in after setting the time and it's off again. This thing definitely needs a movement holder/ring. This is literally my only complaint (it's a big one). Everything else is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

FireMonk3y said:


> This is exactly right!! I've had to adjust mine several times. One good shake or even pushing the crown back in after setting the time and it's off again. This thing definitely needs a movement holder/ring. This is literally my only complaint (it's a big one). Everything else is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Yup, I've said it before it needs a proper movement holder!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

ventura said:


> I have received the watch back from Tactico, with some sunglasses and a pen. Which is nice, but I am a bit dissapointed with the situation. It's been away for about 2 months plus, but the problem hasn't been sorted and it looks like it hasn't even been touched or sent to the factory. I have been asked to send some more pictures, so will have to take some more.


 The alignment looks good to me, am I missing something?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

jsj11 said:


> The alignment looks good to me, am I missing something?


The 1-6 hour markers are off and the date window is crooked, the date is not nearly centered and the date window is way off from the chapter ring mark. That would drive me nuts.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

It's really difficult to take a picture of it, but it's really bad and noticeable. I will try and take the new pic for Ana and put it up here too.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

ventura said:


> I have received the watch back from Tactico, with some sunglasses and a pen. Which is nice, but I am a bit dissapointed with the situation. It's been away for about 2 months plus, but the problem hasn't been sorted and it looks like it hasn't even been touched or sent to the factory. I have been asked to send some more pictures, so will have to take some more.


The problem is the dial is not centered when compared to the case / chapter ring. The 12 o'clock index is very close to the chapter ring and the 6 o'clock index is far away from the chapter ring. Same problem with the 9 and 3 o'clock index. A proper movement holder would solve the problem forever, too bad Crepas / Tactico can't figure this out!


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

jsj11 said:


> The alignment looks good to me, am I missing something?


If you can live with the date window, I would leave it as it is but check the dates from 20-31, if the leading "2" and "3" is ok as well.
Imho the indicies are not 100% but not worth sending back (it wont get better anyway I am afraid).


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Thanks buds, for the comments. It is actually more misalignd then you can tell from photos. But she has asked for some more photos as said before, so will take some more in the next few days and post them here too. If they don't replace etc, they should maybe offer partial refund do you think?

Forgot to say, I've never worn the watch. Received it then saw the problems and put it back in the case till they accepted the returns. Received it this time and still not worn it.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

ventura said:


> Thanks buds, for the comments. It is actually more misalignd then you can tell from photos. But she has asked for some more photos as said before, so will take some more in the next few days and post them here too. If they don't replace etc, they should maybe offer partial refund do you think?
> 
> Forgot to say, I've never worn the watch. Received it then saw the problems and put it back in the case till they accepted the returns. Received it this time and still not worn it.


I would ask if there are any plans to make a movement holder for this watch? This should be doable and I believe there are a number of cases left over they are going to want to sell at some point.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

But who wants to have to do repairs on a brand-new watch that wasn't cheap to begin with?? Seems like the right thing go do woukd be to offer everyone a full refund and take the watches back, or a partial refund if you still wanted to keep it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Seems like the only solution to this very sad and pathetic issue, would be for Crepas/Tactico to recall all the watches and retro fit them with movement holders/spacers, and return them at their own cost.

The biggest question is, why these were not fitted in the first place ????

There is no way the problem is going to go away...... and will just keep happening, unfortunately, when the crown is unscrewed and moved around.

That will be the only way they can redeem themselves. As mentioned, these were not cheap watches, either !

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Is there any chance that we can just buy a movement holder off the rack? 

Have limited watch making knowledge but I guess the answer is probably need to be customized? 

Such a shame as is really a beautiful watch.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

itranslator said:


> Is there any chance that we can just buy a movement holder off the rack?
> 
> Have limited watch making knowledge but I guess the answer is probably need to be customized?
> 
> Such a shame as is really a beautiful watch.


Pretty sure it needs to be made for the case and movement specifically. Not a big cost and it would help them sell the remaining cases.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Hi, have taken some more pics with flash, as there were too many reflections in normal light. But flash has caused glare, but you can see 12 to 6.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

You should probably just call it quits and wear it. Even if fixed it won't remain fixed and chances for a movement holder at this point in time are zero. You win some you lose some in this hobby of ours.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Usually I would agree, for a watch up to a certain amount, but not one this expensive.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

We shall as owners ask tactico to give us a holder ring!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

bricem13 said:


> We shall as owners ask tactico to give us a holder ring!


I already sent Ana an email about it...but no answer.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just return it and be done with it, seems like the only real solution, aren't watches suppose to be fun? Seems like these have been anything but that. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

@ ventura:
I think indicies looks ok (this is will not get any better) but its the date window, which could be an issue for the dates 20-31 since the leading "2" and "3" might be cut
Btw. the alignment of my indicies is worse and I can live with it. However if you can not, tynan.nida has the point - send it back or sell it bec. you will not wear it...


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is such a disappointment. The worse part about it is that they don't want to own the problem. They give you acceptable parameters, etc., but that is just bs. A movement ring should have been fabricated to insure proper movement alignment and retention. Unfortunately, you cannot get your money back as this was part of the deal when you pre-ordered. You can just continue to return it to hopefully get it corrected or sell it with the problems stated on the sales post so that there will be no issue with the buyer.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, Tactico fell off my radar completely after this project. Beautiful watch, too many issues, shoddy rectifying, add the free shipping to late buyers and not to pre-orders. Meh, better watches and service elsewhere.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, shipping wasn't cheap at around 60 Euros.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> Yep, shipping wasn't cheap at around 60 Euros.


This shipping cost that got me out of this preorder; I could not justify spending 100$ CAD extra on shipping for a watch.

In retrospect, this was a good thing that they gouged on the shipping fees, saved me a lot of hassles.

Had 1 Crepas in the past (L'Ocean). A good watch and nice package but I felt it was overpriced for what it was.

S.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

I don't think will be buying off them again. Unless Ana acts appropriately. She hasn't replied yet.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

ventura said:


> I don't think will be buying off them again. Unless Ana acts appropriately. She hasn't replied yet.


+1


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

ventura said:


> I don't think will be buying off them again. Unless Ana acts appropriately. She hasn't replied yet.


I'm not gonna lie, if they come out with another run of El Buzo, I'll pounce on that. There were no issues on the El Buzo that plagued the ANKO.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Axelay2003 said:


> This is such a disappointment. The worse part about it is that they don't want to own the problem. They give you acceptable parameters, etc., but that is just bs. A movement ring should have been fabricated to insure proper movement alignment and retention. Unfortunately, you cannot get your money back as this was part of the deal when you pre-ordered. You can just continue to return it to hopefully get it corrected or sell it with the problems stated on the sales post so that there will be no issue with the buyer.


+1 :-(


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

dpage said:


> The problem is the dial is not centered when compared to the case / chapter ring. The 12 o'clock index is very close to the chapter ring and the 6 o'clock index is far away from the chapter ring. Same problem with the 9 and 3 o'clock index. A proper movement holder would solve the problem forever, too bad Crepas / Tactico can't figure this out!


It seems that on my sample not only the dial is moving even after a round trip to Tactico, but also some of the indexes are not well applied, I mean not well centered between the seconds indicators. :-|
Also I have to remind of the poor lume applied on them and on the hands. :-(
So that leaves only the case and bracelet which by chance are Ok.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I bought this because of their reputation, I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

dpage said:


> I bought this because of their reputation, I won't make that mistake again!


Same here, after this disaster of a purchase I won't even look at Crepas in the future. One and DONE!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Double post


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

I am surprised that there is not much noise generated within clubokies.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

I'm waiting still for Ana to respond.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Mine has been fine in alignment, but after such treatment by the company on this issue, they have lost any return business from me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

tako_watch said:


> Mine has been fine in alignment, but after such treatment by the company on this issue, they have lost any return business from me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No movement ring means that yours will be out of alignment sooner or later. No escaping this. One day you'll be a bit rough pushing the crown in when setting the time ...bam.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> No movement ring means that yours will be out of alignment sooner or later. No escaping this. One day you'll be a bit rough pushing the crown in when setting the time ...bam.


It's interesting how PARNIS uses movement holders in their 70$ quartz cases while CREPAS decides to just throw the movement in. In a watch 10 times the cost of a humble Parnis.

*In my opinion we should send Ana a complain form, signed by all of us ANKO owners here in WUS demanding the obvious..A movement holder for the ANKO!

* If anyone else interested please say it here


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Larry23 said:


> It's interesting how PARNIS uses movement holders in their 70$ quartz cases while CREPAS decides to just throw the movement in. In a watch 10 times the cost of a humble Parnis.
> 
> *In my opinion we should send Ana a complain form, signed by all of us ANKO owners here in WUS demanding the obvious..A movement holder for the ANKO!
> 
> * If anyone else interested please say it here


Interested.

Drawing in the booklet shows actually a movement ring...


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

These problems would not have occurred if they had checked the watches before despatch also. They could've sent them back to the manufacturer then. So someone was very lax. Did any of the Clubokies members who purchased one get the same problems?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

bricem13 said:


> Interested.
> 
> Drawing in the booklet shows actually a movement ring...


Also interested !

Yes, I believe that tech drawing does show what looks to be a spacer/movement holder, too.

However, I would not want to have to fit this myself, and thereby void any warranty issues ! As I already mentioned in an earlier post, they should recall all these watches and retro fit the movement holders ..... at their own cost.

Regards,


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Larry23 said:


> *In my opinion we should send Ana a complain form, signed by all of us ANKO owners here in WUS demanding the obvious..A movement holder for the ANKO!
> 
> * If anyone else interested please say it here


+1


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Also interested


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Larry23 said:


> It's interesting how PARNIS uses movement holders in their 70$ quartz cases while CREPAS decides to just throw the movement in. In a watch 10 times the cost of a humble Parnis.
> 
> *In my opinion we should send Ana a complain form, signed by all of us ANKO owners here in WUS demanding the obvious..A movement holder for the ANKO!
> 
> * If anyone else interested please say it here


Interested as well!

Two requests for whoever writes the letter (not it!):

Keep it concise and professional, and avoid taking an accusatory tone; as many have attested, Crepas simply have_* different *_customer service standards than some of us are accustomed to. My Spanish is far from fluent, but from what I saw on Clubokies forum, they didn't respond well to any kind of nastiness.

Second, ask they provide installation instructions for the movement holders.


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

This is my unit ordered through ClubOkies...perfectly aligned but also without movement holder and gasket ring without grease...










For me wouldn't be a problem to install it and improve the watch by myself.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys isn't a movement ring mostly dependent on the movement type? Is there a possibility that an off the self part for another 6R15 watch may fit? Say a SARB part?


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Larry23 said:


> It's interesting how PARNIS uses movement holders in their 70$ quartz cases while CREPAS decides to just throw the movement in. In a watch 10 times the cost of a humble Parnis.
> 
> *In my opinion we should send Ana a complain form, signed by all of us ANKO owners here in WUS demanding the obvious..A movement holder for the ANKO!
> 
> * If anyone else interested please say it here


+1

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

svendsenp said:


> My Spanish is far from fluent, but from what I saw on Clubokies forum, they didn't respond well to any kind of nastiness.
> .


Interesting because i happen to work alongside a lot of Spaniards in the US and the way they interact with each other would be considered very nasty by Texas standards.

I would sign the letter but i already sold my watch at a loss.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Still no reply from Ana. Count me in with the form signing. How can Borealis produce great quality watches at good price, whereas Tactico can produce a very good quality watch but with faults and soo expensive in comparison?


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

You need the owners to come in and justify why their products worth the price while other companies sell the same/higher spec watches for lower.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> You need the owners to come in and justify why their products worth the price while other companies sell the same/higher spec watches for lower.


Funny! No one forces us to buy these watches.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Funny! No one forces us to buy these watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Good point but you also expect a good product for your money!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Funny! No one forces us to buy these watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You're absolutely correct. But as one of the watch enthusiast at wus, we are here to help each other to spend wisely, by offering better options.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pepcr1 said:


> Good point but you also expect a good product for your money!


When you don't get an good product quit buying and complain....as many have done.... but to assume we deserve some justification on how they price their products compared to their competitors is ridiculous. We werent worried about that when we signed up for the preorder.

But i would sign the petition if it becomes a reality.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

You bet I'll sign the letter. CS is so important in these small batch internet watch companies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> When you don't get an good product quit buying and complain....as many have done.... but to assume we deserve some justification on how they price their products compared to their competitors is ridiculous. We werent worried about that when we signed up for the preorder.
> 
> But i would sign the petition if it becomes a reality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I disagree, we are expecting, good quality product, customer service as well as quality control, especially when you're paying a lot for a watch. When you can get similar quality for a fair bit less and with better quality control, though not 100% perfect as with most companies, then you begin to question various aspects of the process and the company's responses. Ana still hasn't replied and put her head in the sand.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The incredible thing here is not the pricing. 
Too many things go into the cost of a watch, saying "it's got a Miyota and sapphire crystal so it should cost X" is akin to saying an Audi and a Skoda should cost the same because they have the same engine and both come with air conditioning. 
The travesty here is a brand coming up with a faulty design, unwilling to own the mistake and on top of this being unresponsive. 
Luckily I wasn't among those who purchased this watch, but never in a bazillion years I would buy anything from this joke of a company.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

I do agree, but feel I can accept things with regards to say Borealis and the bezel insert thing etc better because of price and not expecting too much, but being always pleasantly surprised, whereas I was expecting a lot as have had other watches by Crepas/Tactico and then opening up the package with apprehension as had read on here problems, but wishing I was lucky, then finding out I have a really bad alignment one  I could've got something else instead.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

This was my first experience with Tactico/Crepas and based on glowing reviews for other watches of theirs I jumped on it. I've been very disappointed. Not a good experrience and I wont be buying from them again.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ventura said:


> I disagree, we are expecting, good quality product, customer service as well as quality control, especially when you're paying a lot for a watch. When you can get similar quality for a fair bit less and with better quality control, though not 100% perfect as with most companies, then you begin to question various aspects of the process and the company's responses. Ana still hasn't replied and put her head in the sand.


Good luck with that then. If you get Ana to disclose how she prices her watches with respect to her competition and justify it, then I'm impressed.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

I think you have miscomprehended what I mean. I do not mean how they price or their costs etc, I meant they are expensive relatively to other boutique brands, but though their packages are respectable, the actual watches are not much more or the same quality as other boutiques which are cheaper and appear to have better quality control.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Man O man....I don't think I've had a more negative experience with a micro brand than this. After many long months of waiting and slow email communication (I estimate I send 3 emails for every response I get) I've been sent two watches...the second one I received today. The first had a huge speck of dirt under the crystal, but miraculously that seemed to be it. I emailed Ana who agreed to send a replacement which arrived today. The replacement's chapter ring is so misprinted that there's no possible way to adjust it where all the hour markers line up with the hash marks. I've emailed Ana with an ultimatum of sorts and I'm hoping for the best. Honestly I'm tempted to cut my losses and just sell it as is.

This whole ordeal is so confusing considering Crepas/Tacticos reputation leading up to this debacle. I think they likely contracted with an OEM that couldn't deliver the level of quality they were expecting. Maybe by the time they realized what was going on it was too late and they had sunk too much money to cancel the project. If I'm wrong I won't pretend to understand their rational in selling to enthusiasts when some of these watches wouldn't pass Invicta QC. Shipping DHL is expensive too.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Agreed it's pretty bad effort, 

I really like the look of this watch still do it looks amazing and was very close to preorder but held back because I wanted the black dial and didn't like the idea I had to pay more for this option when I wouldn't use the grey 

So I held off to see what the final finished Watch would look like then probably buy a catch and release but all these issues caused by lack of movement holder made it a no go for me 
still the urge was here for the anko so last week brought a seiko mm300 sbdx017 more money I know but no issues and it keeps it value pretty well 

personally even though this hasn't directly effected me I wouldn't in the future buy a tackio crepas watch


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> Agreed it's pretty bad effort,
> 
> I really like the look of this watch still do it looks amazing and was very close to preorder but held back because I wanted the black dial and didn't like the idea I had to pay more for this option when I wouldn't use the grey
> 
> ...


Same here. And I came across a member selling his full kit for 450 a month or 3 ago. I was so close to biting but then again, bad cs from tactico. I feel bad for the member who took a big hit on resale.


----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi, everybody

I have been writing in Spanish forums for almost six years.
I want to make a point. It is not fair to say that none complains about all that issues in Spanish forums.
May be some people just want to enjoy their beautiful watches and forget the issues if they are not too evident.
In my case I was dissapointed at first, and very upset due to Crepas treatment.
My watch was sent to Crepas workshop and came back the same in July. Not only with dial misalignment, but also hands misalignment and very bad case finishing. Provided that case can not be fixed, and Spanish law is very clear ( after a warranty work the client chooses if he changes the unit, he asks for the refund of his money or a discount if he keeps the good) I asked the watch to be changed for a new one. They laughed at me. She told me they couldn't send me a non defective one, because Anko was sold out. Nowadays they are still selling units. Then I asked for my money back and they didn't answer. They have broken so many articles of Spanish law that I am not able to summarize. They didn't answer to my attorney's attemps for an agreement. And there are worse cases. Another mate paid the watch in May and didn't received anything up to the moment. They have not sent invoices to clients, Crepas could be in real trouble and be fined by a great amount of money. It is the first time in my live ( I'm not a youngster) that I find a firm that behaves that way. It is incredible. It is not the common daily life of Spanish firms at all.

I wrote two threads at Clubokies ( I assume it is requiered to know Spanish to understad everything, online translators are not very accurate). ( As a newcomer I can not post links but they are easy to find at Clubokies/ Proyectos COS/ Proyecto Anko)

_"¿ Incidencia solventada?"
"Sobre la gestión de reclamaciones"
_
When I posted the second one the project manager and other staff members attempted to discredit me ( you can read it) and there was a bitter arguying.
Many members contacted me. Many many people dissapointed with Crepas (L'Ocean, Decomaster and Anko owners) . But some people didn't dare to write in forums because fans defended Crepas- Tactico very aggressively. I think I was not the first one but the trend is changing now.

You can read many posts at Relojes Especiales ( the biggest forum in Spanish) and in other forums where people is starting to show their feeling about that "company"
I guess its days of wine and roses are drawing to an end.

I informed the local authorities of customers. Unfortunately administration does not work fast. I am pattient.

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)

I will post links as soon I am allowed.


----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)

Silence is the way that woman ( not lady) uses to punish claimants.
She is very skilful getting people upset.
I never felt so offended before.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

You would think someone would address the issue rather than just ignore it!
Thanks for posting your story.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

In the end after all this time...it will be very good to not support their products either crepas or tactico in the future. They can't support CS they don't deserve customers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)

tako_watch said:


> In the end after all this time...it will be very good to not support their products either crepas or tactico in the future. They can't support CS they don't deserve customers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right

They do not address issues and they keep customers money. They break local and international customers laws. They do not answer buyers who claim as a way to punish them.
Perhaps your watch is ok, you are lucky then. To buy a watch shouldn't be like a bet. It should not depend on luck, because if it has an issue the company will not respond.
They live on forums. To force this firm to change this unacceptable customers policy is up to us.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm I've never handled any of their products but was interested in picked up an used Anko. It seems like everyone is raving about the dlc deco master? In the other thread


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Long time no post in this thread. 

Are there any news regards the missing chapter ring? Is there a ring available from Tactico or did anybody find a matching ring?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I just discovered this watch & REALLY like the Black dial.Found a used one on watchrecon.$500.00 for a watch with a misaligned dial,clearly stated by seller,WHAT A JOKE!!!


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Nanda said:


> Long time no post in this thread.
> 
> Are there any news regards the missing chapter ring? Is there a ring available from Tactico or did anybody find a matching ring?


I'm from Spain, and I was in ClubOkieS forum list. I asked to spanish moderator and owner of forum and he told me to contact Tactico, arguing he is not responsible of watch...
I contacted Tactico, not only for chapter ring, also for invoice, because we paid TAX... here the reply:
...
...
...
...
...

(Silence...)


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Sad that a lot of people had such a bad experience with the ANKO.

By the way. I did not mean the chapter ring, but the movement retainer ring. I hope that someone has found a solution. At the end it is only a simple ring made from plastic or metal.


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Nanda said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sad that a lot of people had such a bad experience with the ANKO.
> 
> By the way. I did not mean the chapter ring, but the movement retainer ring. I hope that someone has found a solution. At the end it is only a simple ring made from plastic or metal.


Yes.
However, my unit is not misaligned and dial is well fixed after regulating when I received. Dial never will move into my case without movement holder (watch smith told me)
In the other hand, yes...Tactico customer service and staff organising this project are completely awful.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

I ordered a set of generic plastic movement holders from ofrei.com. Found one that was close and modified it to fit. The dial is still slightly off, but at least it's solidly held in place. Before it was so bad that the second hand would hit the chapter ring and the movement would stop!! Running great now and probably as good as it's going to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

What I would like to know is why everyone that experienced problems didn't file "Not As Advertised"Claims with PayPal & force Tactico into returning ALL of them?PayPal allows I believe 45 days after an item is RECEIVED to file a grievance.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> What I would like to know is why everyone that experienced problems didn't file "Not As Advertised"Claims with PayPal & force Tactico into returning ALL of them?PayPal allows I believe 45 days after an item is RECEIVED to file a grievance.


According to PayPal the item must be significantly not as described. The key word being "significantly". The other key is:
"You must open a dispute within 180 days of the date you sent the payment, then follow the online dispute resolution process. For Pay After Delivery transactions you must open your dispute within 180 days of the date of your transaction." 
Most who preordered this item, did well in advance of the 6 month deadline, and counted on Tactico's reputation to handle all CS issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

FireMonk3y said:


> According to PayPal the item must be significantly not as described. The key word being "significantly". The other key is:
> "You must open a dispute within 180 days of the date you sent the payment, then follow the online dispute resolution process. For Pay After Delivery transactions you must open your dispute within 180 days of the date of your transaction."
> Most who preordered this item, did well in advance of the 6 month deadline, and counted on Tactico's reputation to handle all CS issues.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that explains it...ANY explaination as to why Tactico turned from highly regarded to an Olivier Watch Co.?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well that explains it...ANY explaination as to why Tactico turned from highly regarded to an Olivier Watch Co.?


Tactico crepas is still selling watches, Olivier just dissapeared didn't they?

I think someone screwed up at Crepas big time and fixing it might have put the company in a huge financial mess, so they just ignore it with the understanding that it is unlikely people can take legal action from miltiple foreign countries or would be willing to for a $650 watch.

We WIS have short memories and are easily distracted by low hanging fruit.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tactico crepas is still selling watches, Olivier just dissapeared didn't they?
> 
> I think someone screwed up at Crepas big time and fixing it might have put the company in a huge financial mess, so they just ignore it with the understanding that it is unlikely people can take legal action from miltiple foreign countries or would be willing to for a $650 watch.
> 
> ...


Very bad decision on their part for what is probably a $10 fix!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think someone screwed up at Crepas big time and fixing it might have put the company in a huge financial mess, so they just ignore it with the understanding that it is unlikely people can take legal action from miltiple foreign countries or would be willing to for a $650 watch.
> We WIS have short memories and are easily distracted by low hanging fruit.


1.This comment makes them WORSE THAN COMMON THEIVES in my book!!!
2.Speak for yourself,I NEVER FORGET & ALWAYS GET EVEN!!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think someone screwed up at Crepas big time and fixing it might have put the company in a huge financial mess, so they just ignore it with the understanding that it is unlikely people can take legal action from miltiple foreign countries or would be willing to for a $650 watch.
> We WIS have short memories and are easily distracted by low hanging fruit.


1.This comment makes them WORSE THAN COMMON THEIVES in my book!!!
2.Speak for yourself,I NEVER FORGET & ALWAYS GET EVEN!!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone thought about designing a movement holder in CAD and then 3D printing it via Shapeways? Shouldn't be hard to do with a few measurements.

I know it's not as good as Crepas/Tactico owning up to their mistake, but it would be an inexpensive way to solve the problem.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

@Lost Cosmonaut
Good idea.


@FireMonk3y 
Can you measure the inner and outer diameter and the thickness of your home made ring?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone could make a custom ring and give us the dimensions?

Did someone contact again tactico about this issue? I presume no answer...


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

bricem13 said:


> Anyone could make a custom ring and give us the dimensions?
> 
> Did someone contact again tactico about this issue? I presume no answer...


Yes, I contacted. 
They said that due to movement and case size was not necessary a holder. 
Anyone think it so?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone managed to measure the dial size with a calipers? 
Wondering if the spare dial can go into one seiko case.


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

I recently purchased this watch.
How do I change the face of this wristwatch?
I do not know how to disassemble the wristwatch of the single-piece structure case.

Maybe disassemble first from the front bezel side?
Or hidden screws somehere?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

MAZATO said:


> I recently purchased this watch.
> How do I change the face of this wristwatch?
> I do not know how to disassemble the wristwatch of the single-piece structure case.
> 
> ...


Its not a front loader it's only made to look like one you have to unscrew the back plate


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

MAZATO said:


> I recently purchased this watch.
> How do I change the face of this wristwatch?
> I do not know how to disassemble the wristwatch of the single-piece structure case.
> 
> ...


if you have little to none experience with watch assembling I would strongly suggest that you stay away from changing the dial yourself. You are gonna need a friction ball to open the caseback.


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Its not a front loader it's only made to look like one you have to unscrew the back plate





Larry23 said:


> if you have little to none experience with watch assembling I would strongly suggest that you stay away from changing the dial yourself. You are gonna need a friction ball to open the caseback.


Thanks for good advise.
I thought 6159-7001 homage was a case of single piece structure just like the original model.
Is there an image somewhere to help understand the structure of this wristwatch?

I've made some SEIKO MOD watch. Maybe can exchange my parts by myself.
I try to open the back cover with friction opener.


----------



## bezelonly (May 2, 2016)

ricardmg, post #1635: "Yes, I contacted. They said that due to movement and case size was not necessary a holder. Anyone think it so?"

Yes, it's a widely common procedure in microbrand-world to manufacture the inside shape of a case to accept the chosen movement without a movement holder. 
The inside shape of the case acts actually as an integrated holder. Reason is that microbrands choose various casemakers as well as different movements for their
different models. A non-microbrand "real" watch company goes for a kind of platform strategy. The same movement will be used in multiple models with totally different cases. 
Or the other way round. So one case will accept different movements using different holders. A movement holder is kind of an universal tool to support cost effective
strategies to combine different cases and movements. In comparison microbrands have a small output, changing sources of cases and movements, 
often the watches are one-offs in very limited quantities. That makes a consistent platform strategy unnecessary.

Therefore a badly unexact manufactured inner case shape and/or an unexactly drilled tunnel with a wrong angle for the crown stem and subsequently sloppy quality 
control will cause problems as we all can imagine...


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

My watch is misalined. Is it easy to open the case to fix ? 
I look at the case and have no idea/


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

I came across an Instagram post depicting the Anco and decided to check it out on their website. Looked good and saw that it was not sold out. Then off to WUS to get members POV. Mates, I’m glad I did. Thank you all for documenting your experiences. Major QA & CS issues and a company that won’t stand behind their product. I guess if I want something that resembles the Seiko Marinemaster I should get the genuine article.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Personaly i am quite pissed off by the story and even more by the fact that they are still making business and seem to have quite solid customer and fan base.
They published drawings with movement ring, sold a watch without leading to big alignement troubles and replied to customer that according to their criteria there was nothing to complain with. With the screw down crown alignement can only be ok with a ring. They should have responded by manufacturing a ring and updating the product. I saw one guy in Switzerland who sold his watch for less than 35% of the price after a couple of weeks... they fooled their customers.

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

bricem13 said:


> Personaly i am quite pissed off by the story and even more by the fact that they are still making business and seem to have quite solid customer and fan base.
> They published drawings with movement ring, sold a watch without leading to big alignement troubles and replied to customer that according to their criteria there was nothing to complain with. With the screw down crown alignement can only be ok with a ring. They should have responded by manufacturing a ring and updating the product. I saw one guy in Switzerland who sold his watch for less than 35% of the price after a couple of weeks... they fooled their customers.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


I am surprised we - the disappointed ones - are the minority. Mine is just slightly off, after all the hype, planning and time for the watch to get to customers it was an unacceptable error on Tactico's part. I am not saying the watch is not beautiful or lacking quality as it is gorgeous, simply stating the misalignment issues are an absolute shame. It is sad there are so many who thought ..... happens, deal with it or return it, when the company should have been held far more liable and were not. They are still producing watched and have a strong following... blows me away. Not looking to sell mine, but not wanting to support them again.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

It's funny, it's almost as if different things are important to different people. I'm still wearing mine, still mostly like it. It has some misalignment, but I honestly never think of it outside of when this thread comes up, it certainly hasn't bothered me enough to bother to open the back and fix it yet. I think this watch suffered from a huge degree of over-hype before it was released, and some of the backlash was a reaction to that - it is attractive, but at the end of the day is still just a watch and not a screaming deal for the price paid.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Feel free to send me a PM if anyone in US is interested in having a movement holder installed in their ANKO. I spoke with my watchguy about this issue and he was not all concerned that this would be a difficult modification. If there is some interest I will take my ANKO to him and let him take a closer look. I was lookin at my anko a few weeks back and I am not sure my piece is misaligned. It looked decent but may be off a tad. I would be happy to be a go between if there is some interest.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

To me sh$t can happen. What is not right is how they stand behind their products and customers. I do not wear mine at all and never took the time to look at a ring although i aligned it myself (but with the crown always pushing I dont believe alignement will remain for long).
In the end crepas/tactico is a no go to me now.

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Leletag (Oct 16, 2012)

hi guy,
anyone try tu put a MM300 dial on the anko ? does it fit ?
thanks !


----------

